# The GAY Thread [LGBTQ friendly]



## fiasco

Aerorobyn said:


> Yeah, I don't think she's too skinny - but she could probably go to gain a little bit; if not, she still looks good. :wink:


 Well, she isn't _horribly_ skinny. But I prefer a more ScarJo look:



















Aerorobyn said:


> Somebody I find very attractive is Missy Peregrym:


 Nice!


----------



## So Long So Long

Aerorobyn said:


> I <3 the way she talks. In fact (side note here: without the accent, I think she sort of sounds like So Long).
> Yeah, I don't think she's too skinny - but she could probably go to gain a little bit; if not, she still looks good. :wink: Though, I wouldn't put her in the "hot" category - just the "very attractive"


She sounds like who now?


----------



## Selden

So Long So Long said:


> 1. What are you?


Sort of complicated. I'm mostly straight and probably could easily just say I'm straight. But I guess I could easily be viewed as bi as well. I don't really care, either view of me is completely fine.



> 2. How'd you know?


Because I have a strong preference for females but some attractions to (just a few) guys on different levels).



> 3. How old were you when you found out?


Not quite sure exactly. I mean, I've always found some guys interesting but never really thought about it. When I was younger, I'd just brush off any thoughts or arousals of being bisexual as "just random thoughts" (highschool and college) and casted them aside. I liked women and I certainly never acted "gay" so I didn't think it would be an issue, even if I had the feeling that I might be. I guess I came to terms with it (at least with myself) just a few months ago (22) and came to terms with some (a.k.a you guys) people right now.



> 4. Do you like cheese cake?


Who doesn't?


*Topics of the moment:* 



> a) Why it is awesome to be gay


It's awesome to be whatever you are. I think it's good to just realize that being a "minority" in sexual preference doesn't make you worse or better than straight people. However, I don't know. If there wasn't such a stigma about homosexuality, especially bisexuality, I wouldn't mind. In fact, I'd enjoy that I would have a wider range of options when it comes to my sexuality.



> b) Have you come out yet?


No, for stated reasons. I've never acted "fabulous" so to say, basically been perceived as gay. And since I can just have straight relationships, I can never have to tell anyone. However, I would like to, not to showoff but to not feel like I'm holding a bit of the truth back. 

I feel like if I did come out, people would just say it's a phase or "why not just like women" (perhaps "you're just in the closet") or "you're just confused". My parents are very open minded and wouldn't shun me, although they might ask the above questions. Come to think of it, who knows, maybe they already know. I don't want to tell my guy friends because then they might think I like like them (which I don't), although the only person I trust to maybe one day tell it is my brother.



> c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?


No because again, I haven't come out and I don't come off as being bisexual (however people think they act). But I do get a sense of biphobia from people. Even my mom is a little biphobic (although not homophobic) but again, she's an awesome mom and certainly doesn't hate bisexuals. But going to a semi conservative and religious school, I can see some gossip behind me if I did. However, going to an environment like that taught me that most phobic people aren't hateful but just reserved and not sure. I don't agree with them but I can see where their logic is. And hopefully if we all use empathy and compassion rather than "us vs. them" everyone will see that there's no reason to bully or feel like we're different, even if they still don't think it's morally right.



> d) Whatever else you can think of.


Umm...nothing really. I guess I'm starting to come to terms with it, although feeling completely normal with it might take some getting used to. I thank you for making this thread So Long and allowing me to get this off of my chest. I'd just hope that I don't get made fun of for it (not to say you can't make a joke, but I'd rather not any teasing) and sorry for rambling on there. Anyways, I'm curious as to what you guys have to say and if I'm the only male in this predicament (either more girls are than guys or most guys don't talk about it). If you have anything else to ask So Long, I'm fine with answering your little questionaire, although I think I've said what's been on my mind recently for the most part.​


----------



## Trifoilum

So Long So Long said:


> *Come one, come all to the great GAY thread!*
> 
> This is where we shall discuss awesome stuff about being gay... I guess to make it so you have something to post... A questionnaire!
> 
> 1. What are you?
> 2. How'd you know?
> 3. How old were you when you found out?
> 4. Do you like cheese cake?
> 
> *Topics of the moment:*
> 
> a) Why it is awesome to be gay
> b) Have you come out yet?
> c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
> d) Whatever else you can think of. ​


1. Gay, so far. 
2. Because I can see naked women without feeling anything and NOT naked men.
3. 13?14? I think the symptoms starts in 11 or something, tho. 
4. Actual cheesecake? Sure, a little slice.

a) Because we're awesome as hell, that's why.
b) My sister found out, and I've come out to several of my best friends, but so far it's that.
c) NOT YET. But I think I will, if I publicly come out.
d) cannot let point c) hurt us, can we?



Coffee Grinder said:


> A question for LGBTQ people.
> 
> What advise would give to a person who has had their friend come out to them while also confessing their love for them?


I think rejection in any way is hard enough and people can't be really unhurt (if they can, they aren't that in love with you) so...just...do it nice and clean, and assure him that his sexuality is not disgusting to say the least.


----------



## Hot Pocket

a)  it just is
b) about four yers ago
c) Nope
d) I do infact like girls more  
I am attracted to men..just not nearly as much xD

What advise would give to a person who has had their friend come out to them while also confessing their love for them?: don't freak out, because that could lead to a depression for them or an end to a friendship, be willing to accept it and even if you don't feel the same way, be respectful of the fact that they do and just don't tease no like, play flirting like people sometimes do, because that could just make it worse


----------



## NastyCat

*1. What are you? *
Bi, I lean towards guys because the traits I'm after tend to be found in guys... >.>

*2. How'd you know? *
When I suddenly went from a 3 year crush on a girl, to a 2 year on on a guy.

*3. How old were you when you found out?*
16-17

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
Yes! Who doesn't like cheese cake? *points shotgun at crowd*

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay?*
With an STI free guy, I wouldn't have to worry about any byproducts (a baby) plopping out from some vaginal orifice. On the other hand, with a girl... I'd be freaking out if the latex were to tear...

*b) Have you come out yet?*
Not to my parents, but everyone else...pretty much.

*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
Nope, never.

*d) Whatever else you can think of. *
I just wished that the stereotypical gay man didn't include traits like shallowness, bitchiness, etc... I hate it when someone assumes I'm into fashion or that I'm totally artsy. :angry:


----------



## roxtehproxy

Where's the asexuals? :frustrating:


----------



## Weaseldale

*1. What are you? 
*Tired. And pansexual.

* 2. How'd you know? 
*Because I'm attracted to people, not boys or girls. Does that make sense...?

* 3. How old were you when you found out?
*No idea. I've always kind of know, I just didn't know what it was called.
*
4. Do you like cheese cake?
*No... ._.' Please don't shoot me.*

a) Why it is awesome to be gay**?
*We need a reason? xD

* b) Have you come out yet? 
*No reason too yet. I'd tell someone I trust if they ever asked.*

c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
*Hard to be bullied for it when nobody actually knows.
*
d) Whatever else you can think of.
*Convert me to the way of the cheese cake. Make me want it.


----------



## seraphiel

1. What are you? 
Human..
2. How'd you know? 
Ummmm..
3. How old were you when you found out?
Like, I duno, 5?
4. Do you like cheese cake?
:mellow:


Now for the serious answers.
1. Bisexual I'd say
2. I define myself? Or if I must answer, I'm attracted to both genders!
3. Didn't so much 'find out' like it was some kind of secret... :mellow: But to give an answer... I guess like 12
4. Still :mellow:

a) Why it is awesome to be gay?
What?

b) Have you come out yet?
Well, yeah.

c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
No but I've had people who weren't aware make offensive comments directed towards others...

d) Whatever else you can think of.
Ok *thinking* nothing.


----------



## Arioche

What's up with all the negativity against cheesecake gaiz? Where's the love? D:


----------



## So Long So Long

Asexuals can post too. I just used the basic LGBTQ for the thread title, but anybody can pretty much post. 

Anyways, keep on keeping on with the posting you guiez.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Note to self, don't bring cheese cake to LGBT meetings.


----------



## Solace

*1. What are you? *
. According to popular concensus a "lesbian female masquerading as a male" - with great courage!

*2. How'd you know?*
. People always told me I was a good listener. Also, a fellow PCer just informed me of my true sexual orientation.
*
3. How old were you when you found out?*
Dunno, I've only been a "lesbian female masquerading as a male" for a few minutes.
*
4. Do you like cheese cake?*
No. It is my Kryptonite.

*Topics of the moment:* 
*a) Why it is awesome to be gay *
. Now I don't need to end my questions with punctuation.
*
b) Have you come out yet? *
. Just now.

*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
. The future holds many possibilities. Maybe Liontiger will beat me up. That'd be feisty.
*
d) Whatever else you can think of. *
. Maybe now Grey can profess her unrequited love for me and not feel funny.*​​* That's a joke, I'll delete it if you want. <3


----------



## Arioche

Spades said:


> *
> d) Whatever else you can think of. *
> . Maybe now Grey can profess her unrequited love for me and not feel funny.*​​* That's a joke, I'll delete it if you want. <3


Cough.

Now what did I say last time class?


----------



## Solace

Arioche said:


> Cough.
> 
> Now what did I say last time class?


<_< Not to look the mean stalker lady in the eyes? Please, dun hurt the Spades.


----------



## Ben

Arioche said:


> Cough.
> 
> Now what did I say last time class?


Sharing is caring! roud:


----------



## Arioche

Spades said:


> <_< Not to look the mean stalker lady in the eyes? Please, dun hurt the Spades.


Other way around. :wink:


----------



## Aerorobyn

Ben said:


> Sharing is caring! roud:


Exactly. 

Don't be so greedy, Yoshi. Share the woman!


----------



## Arioche

Hey hey now, Grey's the one that told me I don't get to. D:<
I would share if I can ladies. ;D


----------



## Solace

Arioche said:


> Other way around. :wink:


Ouch. Okay, I'll give up then. Add one to your collection of broken hearts, Arioche.


----------



## Arioche

Spades said:


> Ouch. Okay, I'll give up then. Add one to your collection of broken hearts, Arioche.


lol, I meant that Grey's the one that is restricting me from going all out harem, and not the other way around. 

Also, that makes me sound like a bad person. ;D


----------



## Slider

Hello, gay people! Please don't stare at my ass when I walk by.


----------



## Arioche

Slider said:


> Hello, gay people! Please don't stare at my ass when I walk by.


Hello, straight people! Please don't stare at my ass when I walk by.


----------



## Solace

Arioche said:


> Also, that makes me sound like a bad person. ;D


I suspect you _are_ a bad person, in a roguishly swarthy kind of way.

And I'm with Slider, it _is_ kind of impolite to stare at people's asses when they walk by. I'm rather sensitive about it.

Edit: @ Arioche: Psh, then don't wear those micro-skirts.


----------



## Ben

She secretly wants to be stared at by the girls. She only addressed the straight guys, after all. :tongue:


----------



## Solace

Ben said:


> She secretly wants to be stared at by the girls.


I think that's true of most girls.

Also, does anyone else feel like we're being watched. <_< >_>
I feel as though there is a _presence_.

Also, I'm pretty sure that my dog is bisexual. Can I make a little post about her for the lulz? (I think she'd be okay with it.)


----------



## Ben

Spades said:


> I think that's true of most girls.
> 
> Also, does anyone else feel like we're being watched. <_< >_>
> I feel as though there is a _presence_.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure that my dog is bisexual. Can I make a little post about her for the lulz? (I think she'd be okay with it.)


It's probably Grey making sure we don't marry Arioche. 

And yes, a post of your dog for the lulz would be fun-tastic.


----------



## Solace

Name: Evelyn
Since dogs can't type accurately Spades will be filling out the form for her.

*1. What are you? *
. Dog; rough collie and bi (like Lassie, only Lassie was a dude)

*2. How'd you know? *
. When I caught her trying to motorboat the vet's bosom. But she also has a doggy boyfriend, or so I'm told.

*3. How old were you when you found out?*
. She was about 4 months old.
*
4. Do you like cheese cake?*
. She eats anything. Probably wouldn't be healthy though.


*Topics of the moment:* 
*a) Why it is awesome to be gay *
. She can lick her own junk.

*b) Have you come out yet?*
. Not formally.
*
c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
. I tease her incessantly.

*d) Whatever else you can think of. *​. She likes dog treats.


----------



## Nancynobullets

*1. What are you? 
*Some sort of marvelous mechanical man! 

* 2. How'd you know? 
*I experience an electrical surge when I connect with male plugs.
*
3. How old were you when you found out?*
17

* 4. Do you like cheese cake?*
Do not be silly, I am a robot. 


*Topics of the moment:* 
*
a) Why it is awesome to be gay *
It is enjoyable to reject women who try and influence me with their feminine allures. 

* b) Have you come out yet? 
*Only to my sisters. I dont have any friends to come out to. :mellow:

* c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
*Only if you count going through my life having to listen to the casual homophobic comments of the ignorant.

* d) Whatever else you can think of.*
This thread engages my fabulous protocols! roud:


----------



## Aerorobyn

Arioche said:


> Hello, straight people! Please don't stare at my ass when I walk by.


_*Stares at your ass*_

:shocked: _I like big butts and I cannot lie_.... wait, that's probably the wrong song for you. Let me start over... 

_Booty, booty, booty, booty rockin' everywhere...I found you, Ms. New Booty - get it together, and bring it back to me
_

(Please don't hurt me Grey. I'm only admiring the bootay)


----------



## Unknown85

*1. What are you?*

Not sure. Probably bi. Only interested in relationship *not* sex.

*2. How'd you know?
*
Always knew I guess, it never bothered me to go with either when i was little.

*3. How old were you when you found out?*

Not sure but had crushes on some teachers and a friends dad who was in the police (gotta love protector types)

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*

I adore cheesecake ;3


On a different note:

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay*

It's awesome to be who you are and not care who your partner looks like (XX- YY- XY)

*b) Have you come out yet? *

Only to one best friend,my ex gf, my dad, my uncles

*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*

Nope but I've been bullied for not being those sporty types and clones of old friends (macho/chauvinistic types)

*d) Whatever else you can think of.*

One day our pets will rule the world :laughing:


----------



## Gabbi

*What are you?*
Bisexual. However, I'm questioning being pansexual. I don't know yet...
*How'd you know?*
I just... know.
*How old were you when you found out?*
That, I'm not sure. I found out I was attracted to both genders when I was around 6 (I know, I was very young), but I made the connection between my feelings and the concept of bisexuality only ten years later, when I moved out for college and started to hang out with people who weren't homophobic like the people in my childhood/early teenage years.
*Do you like cheese cake?*
I do.
*Why it is awesome to be gay*
I don't see why it's specifically awesome to be of a certain orientation, sorry.
I _do_ believe it's awesome, just like I believe it's awesome to be... human.
*Have you come out yet? *
Most of my friends know and I wonder why I haven't found the courage to tell my mom. She's extremely open-minded and in the last two years, there have been countless times she would add "or a girlfriend" when we were talking about my nonexistent love life.
*Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
No. Then only people I've told aren't homophobic and if they are, their friendship is stronger than their opinion on my sexuality.


I highly doubt my English was spotless in this post, sorry.


----------



## lonewolf

Hey everyone! I'm not sure if I'm allowed to be here, me being straight and all... :crazy:
But anyway, I have a question and I think that here would be the best place to ask it since you guys all have first hand experience with the subject:

Do any of you know the cause of your different orientation (gay, lesbian, bi, etc.)?
First of all, I know that mostly everyone who is, is that way because that's who they are as a person. I suppose there are some exceptions where the person chooses it as a lifestyle choice, but I think for the most part people don't have much of a choice. 

One reason I know this is because of the comments everyone has left here. Many of you, when asked how you found out you were gay, lesbian, or bi, said that "you just knew." The frequency of this statement as well as other similar ones has led me to believe that it is indeed part of who they are and not just a lifestyle choice that can be changed easily. 

Another reason I know this is because if being gay, lesbian, or bi is at all like having a fetish, then I know for a fact that it is a part of who you are. I myself have a fetish and I know that I did not choose to have it. It was pretty much there as long as I can remember. 

Lastly, I have tried to figure out whether being gay, lesbian, or bi is largely influenced by nature (genetics) or nurture (the environment in which one is brought up in). Again, going on my experience with a fetish, I am leaning towards nurture as the major deciding factor. Genetics may play a small role but I think it is largely due to the environment you grow up in. But I'm not 100% sure on this. 

I appreciate any and all responses. As I study to become a psychologist, I suppose it is in my nature to be curious about such things. :laughing: Also, if you disagree on anything I've said, feel free to challenge me on it. After all, you guys are the experts on this :happy:


----------



## Kevinaswell

1. I'm a human whose emotions are not motivated by hormones more than his hormones are motivated by his emotions. I like a good brain, and the attached genitalia. I don't like the genitalia, and then the brain. Because of this I GENERALLY (being a man myself) like the fellas. I love the ladies and think they're fascinating, but I just can't romantically love a brain that works on their face in the bathroom for a half an hour. 

2. Errr....guys were hott?

3. Ha like 10.

4. Fuck no, tastes like asshole. Which I'm not assuming from experience.

ALSO 90% of everyone gay really pisses me off and I wish they'd stfu.


----------



## Grey

> Do any of you know the cause of your different orientation (gay, lesbian, bi, etc.)?


I don't believe I could ever identify the cause to you, as I don't believe it's anything but part of who I am. I do believe, however, that there were certain environmental factors that led me to realize the difference and recognize it. For one, I think being introduced to the term by my own means was a big part, as my family was very conservative and if I had not found it on my own, I doubt I would've ever seen it until I left my parents' household as an independent person. Furthermore, I came to appreciate it and avoid stigmatizing it in my mind due to media - although I never watched shows with gay people in them on my actual television (it was meant to be my own special interest), I did watch many animations online which offered compelling storylines. I had a year after 'realizing' this to sort it out within my mind before I told my family, so I was essentially assured of myself when the time came that they began to question me.


----------



## de l'eau salée

lonewolf said:


> Do any of you know the cause of your different orientation (gay, lesbian, bi, etc.)?


The _cause_ of it? I've been gay ever since I was a sperm. So, who is the cause of it? My dad, for creating that sperm; my mom, for fostering that sperm. For my whole life, I was "nurtured" to be straight, and that_ did_ convince me that I actually _was _straight for a while, but that was more of a coping method that I placed upon myself than anything else. Now that I'm fine with my orientation, I don't need it as a coping method at all...there is no more lying to myself. I like being gay. Why? I met the best person in the world and I plan on spending the rest of my life with him.


----------



## lonewolf

grey and de l'eau salee: do you feel as though you've had those feelings your entire life (as far as you remember) or did they come up at a certain point in your life?


----------



## de l'eau salée

lonewolf said:


> grey and de l'eau salee: do you feel as though you've had those feelings your entire life (as far as you remember) or did they come up at a certain point in your life?


I'm pretty darn sure I've had those feelings for my entire life. I can't remember in my infancy/toddler years, but since the earliest years I _can_remember, I was attracted to males. I didn't want to be this way even though I knew in the depths of my heart that it was true. I had no problem with homosexual people whatsoever, I just didn't think I could ever handle the shit they have to take from people; I'm an extremely sensitive person, and I don't handle criticism/bullying well. I tried to trick my mind into thinking and convincing myself that I'm straight. To put it simply, it was a huge failure, but I'm so glad it was.


----------



## skycloud86

*1. What are you?* *Bisexual (98% certain of that)*
*2. How'd you know?* *Attraction, sexual thoughts etc*
*3. How old were you when you found out?** I'd considered the possibility since I was around 17*
*4. Do you like cheese cake?* *Not sure if I've ever had it, but I probably will *


----------



## Kevinaswell

I feel like there are a lot of gays here.

I feel like there are TOO many.

Not too many to tolerate, just....too many for me to not question it.

We're all a LITTLE gay, aren't we?


----------



## So Long So Long

I've already told you nicely. If you want to quote a bunch of posts there's a nifty button below the posts that can quote lots of post so that you don't have to make one single post for every post that you would like to quote. 

Now if you would, please either a) stop posting in this thread for the remaining time, or b) use the button that I'm talking about.


----------



## Kalifornia310

Arioche said:


> Hello, straight people! Please don't stare at my ass when I walk by.


exactly... those str8s.. sometimes i wonder...


----------



## NastyCat

Grey said:


> I would like to point out that this is often the theory behind homosexual conversion therapy - many organizations, mostly American-based, press the belief that boys who had a bad relationship with their father and attach to their mother become more 'feminine' and therefore begin to become attracted to men, and much the same for girls, only to the father and more masculine. Similarly, alternative beliefs are that sexual trauma at an early age can 'confuse' a child and make them adopt a skewed sexual identity, which can often be true in some cases. If you're interested in the supposed causes, I would urge you to look up gay conversion therapy on a search engine and do research, although keep in mind that 'ex-gay therapy' has been shown to emotionally and psychologically harm the persons in question, despite the claims of those who make money off of it.


Ahahaha!

If that were true, then I'd be attracted to men because my mother was rather abusive leading to a fear of women. I'm also not very effeminate... possibly due to the same reason.

It'd be sooo funny if it were true...


----------



## Grey

> What do you mean by "ex-gay therapy"?


I don't believe you were honestly trying to convert anyone, so don't worry. Ex-gay therapy is a practice highly popularized in North America that aims to, as most of them describe, 'help adjust those who struggle with same-sex attraction'. The methods they use are highly controversial, and have been met with criticism and disapproval by such organizations as the American Psychiatric Association. I felt the topic was relevant, as you were asking about commonality between LGBT causes; it's a big issue, but you may want you start your search in that area, because a lot of what ex-gay therapy is, when debated, is proving or disproving if being homosexual or bisexual (or pansexual, etc.) is genetic, environmental, or a lifestyle choice which was defined in the books as a disorder until the '70s.

Kalifornia310 - I have merged your posts as I felt was appropriate. You are certainly welcome to continue sharing your thoughts in this thread, but as SLSL pointed out, posting multiple times in a row is discouraged and unnecessary - if there is more you would like to add to your post, please edit it with the 'edit' button. Thank you.


----------



## lonewolf

Grey said:


> I don't believe you were honestly trying to convert anyone, so don't worry. Ex-gay therapy is a practice highly popularized in North America that aims to, as most of them describe, 'help adjust those who struggle with same-sex attraction'. The methods they use are highly controversial, and have been met with criticism and disapproval by such organizations as the American Psychiatric Association. I felt the topic was relevant, as you were asking about commonality between LGBT causes; it's a big issue, but you may want you start your search in that area, because a lot of what ex-gay therapy is, when debated, is proving or disproving if being homosexual or bisexual (or pansexual, etc.) is genetic, environmental, or a lifestyle choice which was defined in the books as a disorder until the '70s.


I know that I could get information off of the internet or in a book on this topic. But I really didn't think that that would be as accurate as getting a personal account from someone who has experience with being lesbian, gay or bi. To me, a straight person can speculate all they want about it, but they really don't know because they have no first hand experience with it. Therefore, to truly understand it, one must learn from someone who does have first hand experience. 
Thanks again for everyone's input. It was helpful :happy:


----------



## Mont Blanc

1. Bi
2. Ever since I was three years old , I had a crush in my female cousin .
3. I'm a late bloomer . 19-20 I think .
4. Absolutely ( What is the relevance if I may ask ? Thanks . ) . 

:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Aerorobyn said:


> I totally get you - some women are look quite good with the 'boyish' look, so I suppose I'm in the same boat as you, though I tend to usually find myself attracted to the feminine ones for the most part.
> 
> And yes, Michelle is hot. She can be girly too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is totally my thing...


Damn, you like Michelle Rodriguez, too? I thought this one was mine and mine alone :tongue:

"Girl Fight"-the whole reason I teach kickboxing.....


----------



## Aerorobyn

pinkrasputin said:


> Damn, you like Michelle Rodriguez, too? I thought this one was mine and mine alone :tongue:
> 
> There must be hope for me yet. :wink:


Yes. But Fiasco was the first to mention her. Three MR lovers here, eh? :wink:


----------



## Kalifornia310

lonewolf said:


> Hey everyone! I'm not sure if I'm allowed to be here, me being straight and all... :crazy:
> But anyway, I have a question and I think that here would be the best place to ask it since you guys all have first hand experience with the subject:
> 
> Do any of you know the cause of your different orientation (gay, lesbian, bi, etc.)?
> First of all, I know that mostly everyone who is, is that way because that's who they are as a person. I suppose there are some exceptions where the person chooses it as a lifestyle choice, but I think for the most part people don't have much of a choice.
> 
> One reason I know this is because of the comments everyone has left here. Many of you, when asked how you found out you were gay, lesbian, or bi, said that "you just knew." The frequency of this statement as well as other similar ones has led me to believe that it is indeed part of who they are and not just a lifestyle choice that can be changed easily.
> 
> Another reason I know this is because if being gay, lesbian, or bi is at all like having a fetish, then I know for a fact that it is a part of who you are. I myself have a fetish and I know that I did not choose to have it. It was pretty much there as long as I can remember.
> 
> Lastly, I have tried to figure out whether being gay, lesbian, or bi is largely influenced by nature (genetics) or nurture (the environment in which one is brought up in). Again, going on my experience with a fetish, I am leaning towards nurture as the major deciding factor. Genetics may play a small role but I think it is largely due to the environment you grow up in. But I'm not 100% sure on this.
> 
> I appreciate any and all responses. As I study to become a psychologist, I suppose it is in my nature to be curious about such things. :laughing: Also, if you disagree on anything I've said, feel free to challenge me on it. After all, you guys are the experts on this :happy:



well theres a theory (about gay men) that we dont get enough male hormones or the process doesnt go through all the way, so that our body is complete but our brain stays a female... something like that. idc.. though.


----------



## Kalifornia310

So Long So Long said:


> I've already told you nicely. If you want to quote a bunch of posts there's a nifty button below the posts that can quote lots of post so that you don't have to make one single post for every post that you would like to quote.
> 
> Now if you would, please either a) stop posting in this thread for the remaining time, or b) use the button that I'm talking about.


SORRY  That will not happen again!


----------



## MagicFlapJacks

I'm just gonna jump in with that stuff from the beginning. It's 1:13 a.m. here in England and I'm not really up for reading 9 pages of messages. :tongue:

1. What are you? Gay. Like a 5.5 on the Kinsey scale (even though I know that's not REALLY an option).
2. How'd you know? I always stared at guys? Fell in love with my best friend? Realized I wanted Aladdin and not Jasmine?
3. How old were you when you found out? Uh, I started noticing it at 12. I didn't "accept" it til a few months ago.
4. Do you like cheese cake? Yes! Desserts are love...
5. Why it is awesome to be gay? Because straight guys are often pigs and I like being not a pig. Also, men (the not-piggy ones) are amazing.
6. Have you come out yet? To my mom on New Year's Eve and to all of my close friends. Not to the general public though. I'm working up to that.
7. Been bullied/harassed because of it? Actually no. Though one of my best friends did just pitch a spaz because of it. That's really the only negative reaction I've had so far.
8. Whatever else you can think of. Uh... Scottish accents are hot? (Can't wait to go there! Now I just gotta make plans...) Oh, and being a gay Christian is definitely interesting.


----------



## crchirino

1. What are you? 
Gay

2. How'd you know? 
I like cock in and around my mouth. 

3. How old were you when you found out?
I've always known. 

4. Do you like cheese cake?
Is that sexual? (And if it was, I'm sure I would.) 


a) Why it is awesome to be gay 
Because we know how to dress well, dance, coordinate colors, have higher paid jobs, etc.. </stereotype> No, but really, it's awesome because I love men and I get to find what I like. 

b) Have you come out yet? 
Yes. 

c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
Most people can't tell. I've only had someone call me a *** from a distance. People won't bully me about it. I'd fuck them up. :X 

d) Whatever else you can think of
Pineapple!


----------



## Solace

crchirino, sorry but your post plus your avatar is just ... way too awesome. I need a screen shot. Also, pineapples are awesome. Congrats. I think you win the internets or something. =)


----------



## crchirino

Hahahaha. Thanks. Ill be here all day. 

I'm flattered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amanda32

Thought some of you might like this clip...


----------



## Lucretius

amanda32 said:


> YouTube - The L Word - Tibette - Bed
> 
> Thought some of you might like this clip...


Well, I sure did at least! :crazy:


----------



## Perseus

*


I am a JOVIAL*​


----------



## So Long So Long

Psh. Sharmen is soooo much better!


----------



## Lucem

no seriously.


----------



## So Long So Long

Then she had to go and die! :sad: Not cool, Dana, not cool.


----------



## WNF

I almost miss the days when all we had was the Kinsey scale to define our sexuality.
now we have a word that can describe your sexuality, you're ideal sexuality, your possible sexuality, and your neighbour's cat's sexuality. sheesh!


----------



## Liontiger

Haha, neighbor's cat :laughing: I like just calling myself gay, which has actually become a pretty general term. Sweet. Simple. Self-explanatory.



> I guess I can see what you mean now, although I suppose I have mixed feelings on it. On one hand, having different terms and adhering to it gives people more empowerment. On the other hand, it's the same problem as with any other identification. If people attatch to it too much, it can make or break them, being too connected to a term or belief, rather than being who they are (if that makes any sense). It can also create a separation between people, an us and a them. In reality though, it really doesn't make a difference, since it's not just LGBT but SLGBT but SLGBTOWEJOJ. And if you look further, there isn't any difference between any orientation, since it all is on the individual. All one's identity tells is possibly who they are attracted to but not much after that.
> 
> Sorry if I went all philosophical on the subject. And also, it's the same feeling I have on any movement/group, not just the "rainbow clan":crazy:


I will admit that I went through a period where I wanted to make myself "gayer" by wearing stereotypically lesbian clothes, doing lesbian activities, that kind of thing. It came to me at a time where I was struggling with identity in general, so I wanted desperately to have some sense of self, even if it was fabricated. I've since then let go of this, but I see the danger of such labels. I have a friend who lived under the label for years and is now having an identity crisis. It's a double-edged sword.


----------



## Selden

Liontiger said:


> Haha, neighbor's cat :laughing: I like just calling myself gay, which has actually become a pretty general term. Sweet. Simple. Self-explanatory.
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit that I went through a period where I wanted to make myself "gayer" by wearing stereotypically lesbian clothes, doing lesbian activities, that kind of thing. It came to me at a time where I was struggling with identity in general, so I wanted desperately to have some sense of self, even if it was fabricated. I've since then let go of this, but I see the danger of such labels. I have a friend who lived under the label for years and is now having an identity crisis. It's a double-edged sword.


I went through the same phase with music. I used to listen to hard rock and look down on pop people, as well as trying to show off that I was into music. But I think almost everyone goes through a point (and many still do), where they find something they can relate to and then hold onto it desperately, making it who they are instead of just a small part of them. It probably just takes the distinction that being who you are gives you power, not trying to be someone or something outside of your own self. Not to say you can't identify or gain value out of it, of course:wink:


----------



## Aerorobyn

A friend and I had a conversation a few minutes ago. I figured this was the best place to post it: 
*
Her:* I see you joining all these gay rights groups on facebook and you think they should be able to be in the military, wtf is up with that? Since when are you into that shit?
*Me:* I've always supported gay rights. 
*Her: *Oh god. Does your family know about this? I bet they would kill you.
*Me: *What's wrong with being gay or supporting gay rights?
*Her:* It's fucking disgusting, that's what's fucking wrong with it. We had Adam and Eve, not fucking Adam and Adam. 
*Me:* Lol, right. Well if we're getting all religious and biblical here... God loves all his children equally, and he would never abandon one for choosing to love another person of the same gender. 
*Her: *Yea, ok, I dare one of my kids to try that shit on me
*Me: *Are you saying if your daughter came up to you someday saying she loved another woman, you would disown her? 
*Her: *I wouldn't disown her, but I would definitely make the rest of her life a living hell. I wouldn't support it at all, I would make it very very hard for her to continue, and it wouldn't be allowed anywhere near me or my household. 
*Me:* But she's your daughter.... I don't know. Personally, I wouldn't care who my child decided to love, as long as they loved. 
*Her:* Yea and while I'm raising her I'm going to teach her as hard as I can that love only exists between a man and a woman. If my son did that shit, I'm almost certain Eric or I would never have anything to do with him again. 
*Me:* Oh well. That sucks. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Liontiger

Aerorobyn said:


> A friend and I had a conversation a few minutes ago. I figured this was the best place to post it:
> 
> *Her:* I see you joining all these gay rights groups on facebook and you think they should be able to be in the military, wtf is up with that? Since when are you into that shit?
> *Me:* I've always supported gay rights.
> *Her: *Oh god. Does your family know about this? I bet they would kill you.
> *Me: *What's wrong with being gay or supporting gay rights?
> *Her:* It's fucking disgusting, that's what's fucking wrong with it. We had Adam and Eve, not fucking Adam and Adam.
> *Me:* Lol, right. Well if we're getting all religious and biblical here... God loves all his children equally, and he would never abandon one for choosing to love another person of the same gender.
> *Her: *Yea, ok, I dare one of my kids to try that shit on me
> *Me: *Are you saying if your daughter came up to you someday saying she loved another woman, you would disown her?
> *Her: *I wouldn't disown her, but I would definitely make the rest of her life a living hell. I wouldn't support it at all, I would make it very very hard for her to continue, and it wouldn't be allowed anywhere near me or my household.
> *Me:* But she's your daughter.... I don't know. Personally, I wouldn't care who my child decided to love, as long as they loved.
> *Her:* Yea and while I'm raising her I'm going to teach her as hard as I can that love only exists between a man and a woman. If my son did that shit, I'm almost certain Eric or I would never have anything to do with him again.
> *Me:* Oh well. That sucks. To each their own I guess.


You really have a friend that talks to you like that?  I have a friend that isn't totally approving or understanding of gayness, but she's still supportive of me. I'm sorry that you had to go through that. I know how shitty it feels :/


----------



## Aerorobyn

Liontiger said:


> You really have a friend that talks to you like that?  I have a friend that isn't totally approving or understanding of gayness, but she's still supportive of me. I'm sorry that you had to go through that. I know how shitty it feels :/


Thanks. But in all honesty, it doesn't hurt me much. She and I don't agree on much at all, and she has a tendency to be "It's my way or no way at all" :crazy: For the most part, I've really learned to deal with it. There's no point in the two of us arguing - we will never see eye-to-eye on many issues. lol. 

Honestly, I feel more sorry for her kids if they do happen to grow up and find same-sex love. They aren't going to have supportive parents, grandparents, or aunts/uncles.


----------



## Kalifornia310

Aerorobyn said:


> A friend and I had a conversation a few minutes ago. I figured this was the best place to post it:
> *
> Her:* I see you joining all these gay rights groups on facebook and you think they should be able to be in the military, wtf is up with that? Since when are you into that shit?
> *Me:* I've always supported gay rights.
> *Her: *Oh god. Does your family know about this? I bet they would kill you.
> *Me: *What's wrong with being gay or supporting gay rights?
> *Her:* It's fucking disgusting, that's what's fucking wrong with it. We had Adam and Eve, not fucking Adam and Adam.
> *Me:* Lol, right. Well if we're getting all religious and biblical here... God loves all his children equally, and he would never abandon one for choosing to love another person of the same gender.
> *Her: *Yea, ok, I dare one of my kids to try that shit on me
> *Me: *Are you saying if your daughter came up to you someday saying she loved another woman, you would disown her?
> *Her: *I wouldn't disown her, but I would definitely make the rest of her life a living hell. I wouldn't support it at all, I would make it very very hard for her to continue, and it wouldn't be allowed anywhere near me or my household.
> *Me:* But she's your daughter.... I don't know. Personally, I wouldn't care who my child decided to love, as long as they loved.
> *Her:* Yea and while I'm raising her I'm going to teach her as hard as I can that love only exists between a man and a woman. If my son did that shit, I'm almost certain Eric or I would never have anything to do with him again.
> *Me:* Oh well. That sucks. To each their own I guess.



I forgot there were people that didnt accept it. (i hang out in west hollywood) I would not be able to keep a friend like that. they would not be allowed to enjoy my presences :angry::dry:


----------



## fiasco

Aerorobyn said:


> A friend and I had a conversation a few minutes ago. I figured this was the best place to post it:
> *
> Her:* I see you joining all these gay rights groups on facebook and you think they should be able to be in the military, wtf is up with that? Since when are you into that shit?
> *Me:* I've always supported gay rights.
> *Her: *Oh god. Does your family know about this? I bet they would kill you.
> *Me: *What's wrong with being gay or supporting gay rights?
> *Her:* It's fucking disgusting, that's what's fucking wrong with it. We had Adam and Eve, not fucking Adam and Adam.
> *Me:* Lol, right. Well if we're getting all religious and biblical here... God loves all his children equally, and he would never abandon one for choosing to love another person of the same gender.
> *Her: *Yea, ok, I dare one of my kids to try that shit on me
> *Me: *Are you saying if your daughter came up to you someday saying she loved another woman, you would disown her?
> *Her: *I wouldn't disown her, but I would definitely make the rest of her life a living hell. I wouldn't support it at all, I would make it very very hard for her to continue, and it wouldn't be allowed anywhere near me or my household.
> *Me:* But she's your daughter.... I don't know. Personally, I wouldn't care who my child decided to love, as long as they loved.
> *Her:* Yea and while I'm raising her I'm going to teach her as hard as I can that love only exists between a man and a woman. If my son did that shit, I'm almost certain Eric or I would never have anything to do with him again.
> *Me:* Oh well. That sucks. To each their own I guess.


Your friend is my eldest sister.
We must be closer than I thought! :laughing:

No, but really, I'm kind of desensitized to stuff like that by now. I used to think, "Wow, really?". But now it's kind of like week old cheese. I support gay rights. But every now and then I find myself astonished at things like scholarships for gays, and the view that homophobia is any disapproval of or inability to embrace gay culture, no matter how slight. It's a big change for some of the more conservative folks, so I understand how some of them feel threatened, especially those who really just do not understand. The more shamelessly bigoted ones will likely be rooted out in the next few generations.

I fully believe Gay Youth Clubs and Gay Straight Alliances are 100% needed, but only for now. It's not that I don't want people to feel empowered, I just believe that we shouldn't separate people by orientation or make such a big deal out of it. For me it's kind of like discovering that there is ketchup on your whopper. I _really_ want there to be a day when it's like that for everyone else. Where we just see each other as fellow human beings. 

It's probably too idealistic and far away for now, though... So they do serve their purposes for now. Until parents can accept their children, until gays and bis and straights are all equally served in the same bars, until no one bashes your head in on the street for wearing a dress but having a masculine face, until everyone can receive a marriage license, and until America in particular has grown beyond the increasing hostility towards gays and the gay rights movements...

edit: Ack. Sorry, Robyn! I just realized it might seem like I'm belittling your post. I'm not. I'm essentially just saying that I don't worry so much about people like that anymore, because I know it'll be different with time. Sometimes my mind wanders so far that I forget to make sure people understand what I'm going on about.


----------



## Myshe

1. What are you? 
I call myself queer... 'cause it's easier than saying "I'm attracted to people of various genders and yes I think there's more than 2 but I've really only had relationships with male-bodied people but I want that to change :happy:"
I experience a range of emotional/mental/physical/sexual attractions; they don't always match up in the same person, but seem to range across gender lines. What I'm generally not attracted to are people who especially "macho" "butch" or "ripped" -just not my thing. I do have an inexplicable attraction to Katee Sackhoff (Starbuck) in BSG, but I don't think she really fits that description anyway.

2. How'd you know? 
The tingley feeling I get around people I like.

3. How old were you when you found out?
Minor crushes and a few games of "Doctor" in grade school... confusion in high school... a brief period in college thinking maybe the confusion was entirely due to the dearth of cute males in high school... eventually figuring out that I am who I am and like who I like... I believe it's still evolving...

4. Do you like cheese cake?
Yeah, it's yummy. Especially pumpkin pie cheesecake.


a) Why it is awesome to be gay 
I believe it's awesome to love whomever you love despite what society or family or whoever thinks of you. In some cases, it takes a lot of courage.

b) Have you come out yet? 
To my parents and brother, most of my friends, some classmates/teachers. Most people assume I'm straight tho'; I figure I have "straight privilege" since I can talk about my exes with male pronouns, etc. and not out myself. But, I'm trying to have it be something I'm more open about... At the same time I do sometimes question myself if I have the right to identify this way (am I "queer enough").

c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
Not directly. I does bother me personally tho' when I hear homophobic comments or remarks like "I don't have anything against gay people- I think they're just sick and need help."

d) Whatever else you can think of.
I'm a little conflicted about the whole same-sex marriage movement. I do think there should be no gender-based restrictions on marriage, that it's everyone's right. But I don't think it's the most important issue out there for many non-straight folks- ie ending antigay violence, providing safe spaces for LGBTQ youth, etc. It just gets all the attention.


----------



## Solace

Not sure how it is that I keep bringing this thread back, but I hope you guys find this amusing if you haven't seen it already.









And since I've seen the three-letter f-word dropped here already hopefully you won't find it offensive. ;D


----------



## Arioche

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I actually laughed at that. Oh man, good times, good time. xD

Speaking of which, I never got offended by words like "***" and "Gay" being used as a derogatory term. It's not like they're referring to the same thing...as far as I know, that's like feeling sorry for a penis because you call someone a "dick" 

I actually use the term "***" quite often...usually followed by an amusing reaction from others. :wink:


----------



## Liontiger

Arioche said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I actually laughed at that. Oh man, good times, good time. xD
> 
> Speaking of which, I never got offended by words like "***" and "Gay" being used as a derogatory term. It's not like they're referring to the same thing...as far as I know, that's like feeling sorry for a penis because you call someone a "dick"
> 
> I actually use the term "***" quite often...usually followed by an amusing reaction from others. :wink:


Gay, I don't really mind. ***, makes me cringe, though. If I'm not mistaken, *** has always been derogatory (at least a lot longer than gay has been). Just something about the word doesn't sit right with me. I also don't like the word **** being used in a derogatory sense. When people use that, it's almost always linked to actual gayness.


----------



## Lucem




----------



## Garden

Aerorobyn said:


> A friend and I had a conversation a few minutes ago. I figured this was the best place to post it:
> 
> *Her:* I see you joining all these gay rights groups on facebook and you think they should be able to be in the military, wtf is up with that? Since when are you into that shit?
> *Me:* I've always supported gay rights.
> *Her: *Oh god. Does your family know about this? I bet they would kill you.
> *Me: *What's wrong with being gay or supporting gay rights?
> *Her:* It's fucking disgusting, that's what's fucking wrong with it. We had Adam and Eve, not fucking Adam and Adam.
> *Me:* Lol, right. Well if we're getting all religious and biblical here... God loves all his children equally, and he would never abandon one for choosing to love another person of the same gender.
> *Her: *Yea, ok, I dare one of my kids to try that shit on me
> *Me: *Are you saying if your daughter came up to you someday saying she loved another woman, you would disown her?
> *Her: *I wouldn't disown her, but I would definitely make the rest of her life a living hell. I wouldn't support it at all, I would make it very very hard for her to continue, and it wouldn't be allowed anywhere near me or my household.
> *Me:* But she's your daughter.... I don't know. Personally, I wouldn't care who my child decided to love, as long as they loved.
> *Her:* Yea and while I'm raising her I'm going to teach her as hard as I can that love only exists between a man and a woman. If my son did that shit, I'm almost certain Eric or I would never have anything to do with him again.
> *Me:* Oh well. That sucks. To each their own I guess.


I can't believe that you can actually call that person a friend. D:

Anyways, I'm straight... but I definitely do support LGBTQ rights because I think people should be allowed to love anyone regardless of what sex they are, race, age, religion, etc. And people should have the right to choose whoever they want to love, regardless of what the norm is.

The one thing that I really hate is homophobia. I mean, seriously... people still take this to an extreme level even in today's society, which bothers me a lot. Like the Westboro Baptist Church, like how they say that gay people are **** and are bound to go to hell. D: And also, I don't like it when people use the word "***." It's like how the word "*****" was made up for Asians.

Oh, and on a side note too... Any yaoi fans? xD


----------



## Saboteur

*1. What are you? *Gay. Male.
* 2. How'd you know? *I had crushes on boys in middle school. My mother knew when I was a toddler. (Of course, she hoped I wasn't and was in denial until I finally came out.)
* 3. How old were you when you found out? *12 or 13.
* 4. Do you like cheese cake? *Yes.


----------



## napoleon227

Aerorobyn said:


> A friend and I had a conversation a few minutes ago. I figured this was the best place to post it:
> *
> Her:* I see you joining all these gay rights groups on facebook and you think they should be able to be in the military, wtf is up with that? Since when are you into that shit?
> *Me:* I've always supported gay rights.
> *Her: *Oh god. Does your family know about this? I bet they would kill you.
> *Me: *What's wrong with being gay or supporting gay rights?
> *Her:* It's fucking disgusting, that's what's fucking wrong with it. We had Adam and Eve, not fucking Adam and Adam.
> *Me:* Lol, right. Well if we're getting all religious and biblical here... God loves all his children equally, and he would never abandon one for choosing to love another person of the same gender.
> *Her: *Yea, ok, I dare one of my kids to try that shit on me
> *Me: *Are you saying if your daughter came up to you someday saying she loved another woman, you would disown her?
> *Her: *I wouldn't disown her, but I would definitely make the rest of her life a living hell. I wouldn't support it at all, I would make it very very hard for her to continue, and it wouldn't be allowed anywhere near me or my household.
> *Me:* But she's your daughter.... I don't know. Personally, I wouldn't care who my child decided to love, as long as they loved.
> *Her:* Yea and while I'm raising her I'm going to teach her as hard as I can that love only exists between a man and a woman. If my son did that shit, I'm almost certain Eric or I would never have anything to do with him again.
> *Me:* Oh well. That sucks. To each their own I guess.


No offense, but there are days when I'm really glad I'm not American. I don't get me wrong, I love my neighbours, but I have never heard anyone in my country say anything remotely like that, and if they did, I wouldn't be letting it go with "to each their own" because that obviously wasn't her attitude. Sorry, but narrow-minded bigotry just gets me pissed off.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Aerorobyn said:


> A friend and I had a conversation a few minutes ago. I figured this was the best place to post it:
> *
> Her:* I see you joining all these gay rights groups on facebook and you think they should be able to be in the military, wtf is up with that? Since when are you into that shit?
> *Me:* I've always supported gay rights.
> *Her: *Oh god. Does your family know about this? I bet they would kill you.
> *Me: *What's wrong with being gay or supporting gay rights?
> *Her:* It's fucking disgusting, that's what's fucking wrong with it. We had Adam and Eve, not fucking Adam and Adam.
> *Me:* Lol, right. Well if we're getting all religious and biblical here... God loves all his children equally, and he would never abandon one for choosing to love another person of the same gender.
> *Her: *Yea, ok, I dare one of my kids to try that shit on me
> *Me: *Are you saying if your daughter came up to you someday saying she loved another woman, you would disown her?
> *Her: *I wouldn't disown her, but I would definitely make the rest of her life a living hell. I wouldn't support it at all, I would make it very very hard for her to continue, and it wouldn't be allowed anywhere near me or my household.
> *Me:* But she's your daughter.... I don't know. Personally, I wouldn't care who my child decided to love, as long as they loved.
> *Her:* Yea and while I'm raising her I'm going to teach her as hard as I can that love only exists between a man and a woman. If my son did that shit, I'm almost certain Eric or I would never have anything to do with him again.
> *Me:* Oh well. That sucks. To each their own I guess.


Aaah! This freaks me out! People like this still breed?

Poor baby Aerorobyn. If these are your friends I really urge you to come here to be my friend! Let's take up a collection and get you out of your environment. This proves to me that you are truly a patient woman. Wow.

I married and had a child with a man that I KNEW had no problem with homosexuality (although now I recommend in vitro). This is because in high school ALL my friends were gay. And I saw so much shit that went down because of it. My best friend was constantly beat by his dad. A few of my friends died. 

After high school, I ended up finding my "home" in musical theater . And guess what? I was in my natural environment again. So I just assumed if I ever had a son he'd be gay. This is because I usually attract those men into my life. I actually would have been so happy and proud. I would let my son be anything he wanted, but I just assumed he'd be gay. There would be no way I would marry a man opposed to homosexuality. Ew.

I ended up having a daughter instead. Her dad is European and he is pretty open as well. Since she was about age 5, whenever she asked about love or sex we always would respond, "If you decide to be with a man or a woman...yada...yada...yada..."

At about age 10 she told us "you can stop now, I'm not a lesbian." But now she is going to turn 13 on Friday. I notice she is writing that she is "bisexual" everywhere, including her Facebook. Whatever, I know she is still discovering. But she does mostly hang around gay boys at school as well. This is so her mama. She says she gets along better with them. 

I don't care what she is. I want her to find herself. Right now, however she is acting like "the devil" but that's because of something else. 

I never wanted a child to feel stifled or have to "run away" because they didn't feel like they could be what they wanted to be. I've seen so much suffering with my nearest and dearest friends. My closest friends now are both lesbians. I truly love them. I can't tell you what they mean to me and how they support me. 

Your post made me  But thank you for posting because it keeps me grounded in the fact that not all people think like me. That there is more work to be done when it comes to tolerance and education.


----------



## Geodude

Aerorobyn said:


> A friend and I had a conversation a few minutes ago. I figured this was the best place to post it:
> 
> *Her:* I see you joining all these gay rights groups on facebook and you think they should be able to be in the military, wtf is up with that? Since when are you into that shit?
> *Me:* I've always supported gay rights.
> *Her: *Oh god. Does your family know about this? I bet they would kill you.
> *Me: *What's wrong with being gay or supporting gay rights?
> *Her:* It's fucking disgusting, that's what's fucking wrong with it. We had Adam and Eve, not fucking Adam and Adam.
> *Me:* Lol, right. Well if we're getting all religious and biblical here... God loves all his children equally, and he would never abandon one for choosing to love another person of the same gender.
> *Her: *Yea, ok, I dare one of my kids to try that shit on me
> *Me: *Are you saying if your daughter came up to you someday saying she loved another woman, you would disown her?
> *Her: *I wouldn't disown her, but I would definitely make the rest of her life a living hell. I wouldn't support it at all, I would make it very very hard for her to continue, and it wouldn't be allowed anywhere near me or my household.
> *Me:* But she's your daughter.... I don't know. Personally, I wouldn't care who my child decided to love, as long as they loved.
> *Her:* Yea and while I'm raising her I'm going to teach her as hard as I can that love only exists between a man and a woman. If my son did that shit, I'm almost certain Eric or I would never have anything to do with him again.
> *Me:* Oh well. That sucks. To each their own I guess.


Holy fucking shit!!! Did this really happen????? That's the sort of thing I thought was made up!!! Only point I disagree with you on is "Each to their own". Good tactic to get out of the conversation without a fight, but it must have taken a superhuman effort on your part not to say "Fuck you, you're wrong, and I think it's sick that you want to fuck your child's mind with your disgusting and retarded prejudices". But I'm on the confrontational side.


----------



## So Long So Long

THE T WILL NOT BE SILENT! 

(Just had to post that because it was the first thing that came to mind and it actually has to do with LGBTQA)


----------



## Saboteur

OK, so the acronym in the thread title stands for Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender, and Queer? I've never seen the "Q" at the end before.

By the way, *Aerorobyn*, it's your life and all, but you might consider getting new friends.


----------



## Liontiger

She looks like Justin Beiber :laughing: And you never know; there are submissive butches out there :wink:

What is it about bi girls that you don't find appealing, might I ask? I don't see how a bi girl wouldn't fit into any of the categories you expressed for lesbians.


----------



## Arioche

Well, when it comes to power leverage, I usually am the more dominant, as well as fill in the stereotypical gender role of "guy" (I pick up the tab, open doors, hold books, etc.) but recently, after much introspection, I found that I'm fine with going either way. Also, despite usually prefering girly girls and being the "guy," I'm hardly what you call a butch (Some guy told me that my gf must be the butch because he thought I was "hot." Made me want to slap him...blah stereotypes. D:<) I guess that's a perk to being with the same gender, there's not as much expectations to fill out traditional gender roles. 

As for attraction, Girly or guyish, they both have their charms (I thought my attraction to boyish girls were idolization of how I wanted to be...but I guess not, lol.) And lesbian, bi, or claiming to be straight? Doesn't really change my attraction towards them. xD (Also: Thirteen, you know you love me, I'll totally change my title to "lesbian" for you. :wink


----------



## Liontiger

> I guess that's a perk to being with the same gender, there's not as much expectations to fill out traditional gender roles.


I love love LOVE this about being in a same-sex couple. I can take on a mixture of typical male and female roles, and it's completely normal. I hate having to act one way or another based on what society dictates as the norm. If I were straight, well let's just say I'd be giving guys a run for their money :laughing:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Lightning said:


> She looks like Justin Beiber :laughing: And you never know; there are submissive butches out there :wink:
> 
> What is it about bi girls that you don't find appealing, might I ask? I don't see how a bi girl wouldn't fit into any of the categories you expressed for lesbians.


It is Justin Beiber :laughing:

I have nothing against bisexuals, that would be stupid since obviously they're not all the same, but I've had so many "straight girls" go on to say they're "bi" then "go back" to "straight" again.That's what I find unappealing about some people who identify as bi.

I'd feel more secure with my little submissive Justin Beiber butch :wink:

I know, I know, that's my prejudice talking but you know about people pretending when you're around our age right? Yeah, a lot pretend or they're bi-curious and said they're bi and people get hurt.

What I do like about _proper_ bi girls is that they don't fit any category or label in particular more so than lesbians.Though you're right bi girls can be butch and they can be femme. The stereotype that bis are often hotter is often-times very true as well, which is why I always end up liking them and then they change their mind, or heart even QQ



> Also: Thirteen, you know you love me, I'll totally change my title to "lesbian" for you.


I already consider you a proper bi ;]


----------



## Liontiger

Yeah, that's legitimate.


----------



## Liontiger

I have just found the story of my life:

College Lesbianage


----------



## NastyCat

Snowfalls said:


> 1) Gay
> 
> 2) Well being attracted to males was a start! A few crushes on guy friends etc
> 
> 3) Thirteen I think, perhaps to some extent I always knew
> 
> 4) It's the best!
> 
> 
> I came out last year - life's definitely so much more relaxed now! I count myself lucky I live in such an accepting country, I have hardly faced any discrimination or whatever.


Dawww... I'm not completely out yet... (Probably because I tend to only say something when someone asks)

And what country is that? xD


----------



## Selden

assbiscuits said:


> I have nothing against bisexuals, that would be stupid since obviously they're not all the same, but I've had so many "straight girls" go on to say they're "bi" then "go back" to "straight" again.That's what I find unappealing about some people who identify as bi.


I do know quite a few girls like that. THat's not to say that they aren't bi but it's probably only a little bit. "bicuriousity" as they say, which is probably why bis tend to have a notorious reputation among some people (e.g promiscuous, confused, etc.). I've seen plenty of straight girls say they're bi but certainly switch again. I've also seen plenty of girls who married guys and had kids but suddenly decided that they weren't bi after all but lesbian instead, and leave their families and/or divorced. Whether it is being bicurious, closeted ****/heterosexual, or only slightly bisexual is up to you to decide. However, that's only a small portion of bisexuals that become the bad rap for others, just like any other group.


----------



## WNF

where are all the gay men on PC? 
hello, anyone there? :bored:


----------



## Selden

Arioche said:


> I guess that's a perk to being with the same gender, there's not as much expectations to fill out traditional gender roles.


Perhaps that's true, although sometimes I feel like that's the one stereotype against hetero couples. That heterosexual relationships are "slavery" and there's pressure to be some kind of Leave It To Beaver lifestyle, while a homosexual relationship is "freedom" and is a relationship in its purest form. 

While there are some people who will try to pressure heterosexual couples, who cares? Most of those people who make demands aren't looked upon nicely nor do most strong people cave into that. Most hetero couples I know don't feel like they have to play certain roles and sometimes mix things up (depending on the personalities and strengths/skills). I guess in most healthy relationships, most of the time things and who does what falls into place naturally. There may be some pressures or feelings that there's a lack of doing in one partner's work, but that goes for pretty much any relationship over time. It's only when couples make a bigger deal out of it that turns it into trouble.


----------



## Liontiger

> While there are some people who will try to pressure heterosexual couples, who cares? Most of those people who make demands aren't looked upon nicely nor do most strong people cave into that. Most hetero couples I know don't feel like they have to play certain roles and sometimes mix things up (depending on the personalities and strengths/skills). I guess in most healthy relationships, most of the time things and who does what falls into place naturally. There may be some pressures or feelings that there's a lack of doing in one partner's work, but that goes for pretty much any relationship over time. It's only when couples make a bigger deal out of it that turns it into trouble.


Maybe you have been exposed to some very "modern" (for lack of a better word) people. The vast majority of heterosexual girls I know take gender roles very seriously (ie men shouldn't show sensitivity, they should always pay for everything, women shouldn't make first moves in relationships or show too much interest). It's almost painful to watch.


----------



## Selden

Lightning said:


> Maybe you have been exposed to some very "modern" (for lack of a better word) people. The vast majority of heterosexual girls I know take gender roles very seriously (ie men shouldn't show sensitivity, they should always pay for everything, women shouldn't make first moves in relationships or show too much interest). It's almost painful to watch.


I suppose it may have to do where you live. But I also suppose it depends on the individual and how much they give into pressure. I fit some of the roles (tend to pay, not feminine, etc.), but I also defy some of them (enjoy talking about deeper stuff, not overly macho, etc.). At the end of the day, I choose not to give into pressure about who I'm going to be, no different than not caving into expectations of not being a homosexual.

I'm curious as to what kind of lifestyle your region/area is like. I guess Southern California is "modern"/liberal and I've grown up in an area that even though there are some pressures/ideals, people ultimately don't care that much. I also grew up in a family that's modern. Even though my mom is a housewife, it's something she chose to be and isn't bothered with it (she chose it after she had kids), rather than being forced/pressured into it.


----------



## Liontiger

Selden said:


> I suppose it may have to do where you live. But I also suppose it depends on the individual and how much they give into pressure. I fit some of the roles (tend to pay, not feminine, etc.), but I also defy some of them (enjoy talking about deeper stuff, not overly macho, etc.). At the end of the day, I choose not to give into pressure about who I'm going to be, no different than not caving into expectations of not being a homosexual.
> 
> I'm curious as to what kind of lifestyle your region/area is like. I guess Southern California is "modern"/liberal and I've grown up in an area that even though there are some pressures/ideals, people ultimately don't care that much. I also grew up in a family that's modern. Even though my mom is a housewife, it's something she chose to be and isn't bothered with it (she chose it after she had kids), rather than being forced/pressured into it.


I go to school in Boston. Perhaps I just don't keep very open-minded company. In fact, I know I don't :/ I need to start hanging out with more feminists :crazy:

I also grew up in a modern family too, and I'm grateful for it. My mom has always told me to be an independent woman (for lack of a less humorous term), and she and my dad don't have stereotypical gender roles.


----------



## Selden

Lightning said:


> I go to school in Boston. Perhaps I just don't keep very open-minded company. In fact, I know I don't :/ I need to start hanging out with more feminists :crazy:
> 
> I also grew up in a modern family too, and I'm grateful for it. My mom has always told me to be an independent woman (for lack of a less humorous term), and she and my dad don't have stereotypical gender roles.


I heard Boston is quite conservative, as well as a lot of Eastcoast cities. I guess California is pretty liberal (socially), not to mention the gay capital of the USA. Plus my parents are interracially married, which back then (up to about the 90's) was argued against the same way gay marriage is now. 

But just find friends that are open minded and don't mind the ones that aren't. They're just wrapped in fear at the moment. But the more good people who are different they find, the more they'll question what they previously believed. It's been great talking to you about this topic Lightning, you always have something interesting to say:laughing:


----------



## la musa candido

Dexter said:


> 1. What are you?
> 2. How'd you know?
> 3. How old were you when you found out?
> 4. Do you like cheese cake?
> 
> My answers:
> 
> 1. I'm gay. Girls are my thing, I've found.
> 2. I just kind of knew. Then I fell for a girl and it was kind of evident.
> 3. Fourteen
> 4. Yes
> 
> *Topics of the moment:*
> 
> a) Why it is awesome to be gay
> b) Have you come out yet?
> c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
> d) Whatever else you can think of. ​



1. bisexual
2. i realized i was turned on by girls but i repressed it and i always had (naughty) dreams about girls thinking it was just normal...and i didn't realize till about a year ago that i actually wanted to be in a relationship with a girl. and _then_ it hit me.
3. 16
4. not unless it's chocolate



a.) variety?
b.) it's a working progress...
c.) not yet, no one knows


----------



## Liontiger

Selden said:


> I heard Boston is quite conservative, as well as a lot of Eastcoast cities. I guess California is pretty liberal (socially), not to mention the gay capital of the USA. Plus my parents are interracially married, which back then (up to about the 90's) was argued against the same way gay marriage is now.


Hmm, I see what you're saying about the eastcoast being conservative. I've never lived anywhere else, so it's hard to make comparisons. I've been thinking about where I'm going to live when I get older, and moving west has been really appealing to me.

My parents are interacially married too  For a long time, I didn't realize how odd that was (they were married in '86 I believe).


----------



## Aßbiscuits

kristina 23 said:


> 1. bisexual
> 2. i realized i was turned on by girls but i repressed it and i always had (naughty) dreams about girls thinking it was just normal...and i didn't realize till about a year ago that i actually wanted to be in a relationship with a girl. and _then_ it hit me.
> 3. 16
> 4. not unless it's chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> a.) variety?
> b.) it's a working progress...
> c.) not yet, no one knows


I don't want to sound disrespectful, but dayum you's a sexy bitch.


----------



## Selden

Lightning said:


> Hmm, I see what you're saying about the eastcoast being conservative. I've never lived anywhere else, so it's hard to make comparisons. I've been thinking about where I'm going to live when I get older, and moving west has been really appealing to me.
> 
> My parents are interacially married too  For a long time, I didn't realize how odd that was (they were married in '86 I believe).


Well, Boston does have a bit of a notorious rap for being intolerant. But yeah, I heard the eastcoast tends to be more conservative (although like any area, it probably depends on what region/city we're talking about).

Looking back at it, I have been blessed to be in a pretty tolerant environment. My parents are pretty liberal and definitely tolerant towards different people. My neighbors, friends, and family friends tend to be pretty tolerant, and even the ones who are for prop 8 (which bans gay marriage) are accepting of homosexuals, even if they're against homosexuality. And even my small Christian highschool, which was in no part liberal, was pretty easy going. We may have not seen eye to eye on most issues but they tried not to be overly judgemental or condeming others who have different lifestyles.

So yeah, Southern California tends to be pretty open minded about things. Of course, there's plenty of pockets and people who are intolerant. But most of the time it's just intolerance on one part but open on other parts. Or it's intolerance fed more by fear/"morality" than hatred. Of course, there are probably some very hateful people out on the West Coast, but it doesn't matter because I wouldn't want to be around them anyways.


----------



## Selden

assbiscuits said:


> I don't want to sound disrespectful, but dayum you's a sexy bitch.


----------



## Selden

ROFL


----------



## skycloud86

amanda32 said:


> That would be the Muslims, wouldn't it. I heard about that on the news and laughed my ass off.


Yeah, and those Christians who blamed the 2004 tsunami or Hurricane Katrina on sinners. I'm surprised they haven't blamed the oil slick on gay people yet. Seeing as you love to assume that all Muslims believe the same thing as a bunch of fundamentalists, I'm sure you won't mind people assuming that you blame sinners for the tsunami and hurricane. I also don't get why you Christians picket the funerals of soldiers. Why do you Christians do that? Also, why do you hate Sweden so much?



> Sounds like you'll believe anything that supports your women hating mentality, no matter how absurd.


He's a troll, I thought that would be obvious.


----------



## Promethea

Homophobic remarks will not be tolerated. Just a friendly reminder of rule 13 of the forum.

*13. No Discriminatory Remarks*
Discriminatory remarks are unacceptable. This includes racism, sexism, offensive remarks about (or against) religion*** or gender identity, and *homophobic *remarks. I'd like to take this a step further and coin a new term called typism. We will not tolerate broad generalizations and/or individual attacks that are meant to degrade by type. Joking is acceptable but should a member take offense they should ask that line of joking to stop. If it does not cease at that point, corrective actions will be taken.


----------



## amanda32

skycloud86 said:


> Yeah, and those Christians who blamed the 2004 tsunami or Hurricane Katrina on sinners. I'm surprised they haven't blamed the oil slick on gay people yet. Seeing as you love to assume that all Muslims believe the same thing as a bunch of fundamentalists, I'm sure you won't mind people assuming that you blame sinners for the tsunami and hurricane. I also don't get why you Christians picket the funerals of soldiers. Why do you Christians do that? Also, why do you hate Sweden so much?
> He's a troll, I thought that would be obvious.


Stop following me around or I'm liable to think you have a crush on me.:crazy:


----------



## Jennywocky

The King of Shae said:


> It took me awhile to figure out my trans-status. I didn't really figure it out completely until this year, but I'm working at it and my transition has gone pretty smoothly so far. T is definitely in my so very near future! (T = Testosterone)


I hope T gives you what you're looking for when you finally move ahead with it. It's pretty potent stuff, I've seen it create some massive changes just in the first six months. You'll find out quick whether it's what you need or not.

... but... leading into this...



> 3. How old were you when you found out?
> I kind of always knew. I knew something was 'different' about me and I know I didn't understand the whole gender/sexuality spectrum that the world clung onto.


It's pretty amazing... like being jerked out of the Matrix. 
Once you see it, you can't go back.

It's more amazing that we can get confused for a long time about whether or not we're actually "trans." 
I look back now and it's all so obvious... but the culture (especially some of the more conservative areas) are pretty strong in trying to shove everything into the binaries and dismiss any anomalies as... anomalies.

I think if I had been allow to explore without shame or reserve earlier in life, I would have made my decisions far earlier.



> b) Have you come out yet?​ Yes and no. I've come out to my mom, dad, sister, cousin, friends, grandmother, aunt, uncle and everyone on the internet, but I have yet to come out to my dad's extended family yet.


Glad you got most of that done. It's a relief to just get it over with. Good luck with the others.


----------



## SenhorFrio

​

This is where we shall discuss awesome stuff about being gay... I guess to make it so you have something to post... A questionnaire!​


1. What are you? Bisexual


2. How'd you know? I had momments of attraction to males on and off for a long time, i just accepted them


3. How old were you when you found out? 16


4. Do you like cheese cake? nope, he flavour is to rich for me,​




*Topics of the moment:*​


a) Why it is awesome to be bi. because i get so many choices!


b) Have you come out yet?i have to my friends and my mom not publicly as it's a bit hick where i live:sad:


c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? nope.


d) Whatever else you can think of.​
worst part is having crushs on my straight guy friends...


----------



## roflcopter

1. What are you?
Gay

2. How'd you know?
Men gave me a boner...women didn't. 

3. How old were you when you found out?
Noticed at 11 but was in denial. Realized I actually was at 13. Didn't accept it until i was 19. 

4. Do you like cheese cake?
heck ya

a) Why it is awesome to be gay?
Idk

b) Have you come out yet? 
Nope

c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
Yep

d) Whatever else you can think of. 
???


----------



## kallisti

I'm sexually attracted to women, but very rarely emotionally attracted. I'm emotionally attracted to men but not _as_ sexually attracted. Conundrum.

Does anyone else identify with this?


----------



## wonderfert

*1. What are you? *
Lesbian
*2. How'd you know? *
I just did really. When young girls were squealing over guys, I was fantasizing about actresses.
*3. How old were you when you found out?*
About 10 if I remember correctly. Though I went into denial and desperately tried to make myself heterosexual. Later bisexual, and then I finally realized that I have no interest in men and that's not going to change.
*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
Love it. Sadly, I can't have it.
*a) Why it is awesome to be gay *
I honestly don't know. Maybe I can give a better answer when I finally find someone of my own gender willing to give me a chance.
*b) Have you come out yet? *
To my immediate family, and some friends, yes. My extended family is kept in the dark as they're highly religious and freaked out at the revelation that a fictional character was gay. 
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
Absolutely. Particularly before I identified as anything. Now, by the occasional Christian.
*d) Whatever else you can think of. *
Pecan pie is delicious.


----------



## ilphithra

*1. What are you? *- Lesbian
*2. How'd you know? *- Never liked men, always had attraction to girls since I was a kid.
*3. How old were you when you found out?* - Suspected when I was 10, was sure at 12.
*4. Do you like cheese cake? *- Strawberry please, especially the cookie dough at the bottom.

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay -* Wouldn't call it awesome. I just am, just like others are Hetero or bi.
*b) Have you come out yet? *- Yes, but not to my family. They're homophobic.
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* - The one person that tried ended up a few teeth short (literally). Other than that, no.
*d) Whatever else you can think of.* - I miss my country.


----------



## lonewolf

kallisti said:


> I'm sexually attracted to women, but very rarely emotionally attracted. I'm emotionally attracted to men but not _as_ sexually attracted. Conundrum.
> 
> Does anyone else identify with this?


My "soon to be" girlfriend is the same way. As a result, she has only been in relationships with guys. She considers herself pansexual. But she's always pointing out girls that she thinks are cute. I can relate since I'm a straight male.


----------



## Dupree

skycloud86 said:


> Yeah, and those Christians who blamed the 2004 tsunami or Hurricane Katrina on sinners. I'm surprised they haven't blamed the oil slick on gay people yet. Seeing as you love to assume that all Muslims believe the same thing as a bunch of fundamentalists, I'm sure you won't mind people assuming that you blame sinners for the tsunami and hurricane. I also don't get why you Christians picket the funerals of soldiers. Why do you Christians do that? Also, why do you hate Sweden so much?
> 
> 
> 
> He's a troll, I thought that would be obvious.


The worst was when Jerry Fawell blamed the terrorist attacks of 9/11 on them and months later collected over one million dollars in donations. How does that happen? How are these guys even allowed on news stations?


----------



## kindaconfused

1. What are you? - bi
2. How'd you know? - always suspected, but confirmed when I saw _The Blue Lagoon_ and afterwards often fantasized about being Brooke Shields in that movie
3. How old were you when you found out? - always suspected, confirmed when I was 11 or so
4. Do you like cheese cake? - immensely

a) Why it is awesome to be gay - I'm bi, it's awsomer
b) Have you come out yet? - only to my wife and internet friends
c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? - No
d) Whatever else you can think of. beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!


----------



## Marvinteck

1. What are you? Gay man possible BI
2. How'd you know? Experimented in my teen years and love gay porn.
3. How old were you when you found out? I had my first same sex experience when I was five years old. I fooled around with my best friend in high school for two years. Ran back into the closet when i was 18 because of different reasons. Realized I was gay in September 2010 right before my 28th birthday. Officially came out to my family and friends at that time.
4. Do you like cheese cake? Yup
a) Why it is awesome to be gay? Dont have to worry about my partner PMS'ing
b) Have you come out yet? Out to my family and friends. My coworkers have yet to find out.
c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? Yup and that was before I self identified as gay.
d) Whatever else you can think of. GOD HATES THE WESTBORO BAPTIST CHURCH.


----------



## Jennywocky

kallisti said:


> I'm sexually attracted to women, but very rarely emotionally attracted. I'm emotionally attracted to men but not _as_ sexually attracted. Conundrum.
> 
> Does anyone else identify with this?


I'm emotionally attracted to women but nothing sexual works with women.
I'm heavily sexually attracted to men but feel kind of frustrated that emotionally I have trouble finding one I can connect with.

So.... sort of the flip.


----------



## kindaconfused

Marvinteck said:


> a) Why it is awesome to be gay? Dont have to worry about my partner PMS'ing
> .[/COLOR]


hahahaha! too funny!


----------



## rosecolored

1. What are you? I don't like labels. I've only ever dated girls, but I'm not ruling guys out.
2. How'd you know?That's a silly question :laughing: There was a really pretty girl and I wanted to do things to her and hold her hand and be with her foreva and eva.
3. How old were you when you found out?I sort of always knew there was... something. I had my first real crush on a girl when I was in 7th grade. But I knew before that.
4. Do you like cheese cake?If it's done right.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Cliodna said:


> *1. What are you?*
> 
> Lesbian
> 
> *2. How'd you know?*
> 
> It's probably because I like men.
> 
> 
> *3. How old were you when you found out?*
> 
> I found out pretty late actually, everyone else found out before me, too. It was probably because I'd look up people's skirts in school and I'd always want to play catch a girl kiss a girl. I found out when I was just gone fourteen. My first love was a girl.
> 
> *4. Do you like cheese cake?*
> 
> I like the bottom of cheese cakes the best. The biscuit part :mellow:
> 
> *a) Why it is awesome to be gay*
> 
> Being quick, I've learned a lot from it and the people I've met.
> 
> *b) Have you come out yet?*
> 
> Yup. Just not to my family, that wouldn't be safe because they're religious and I'll be out of here just a year and a half from now.
> 
> *c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
> 
> No, I've slept with a lot of girls from my school so they wouldn't dare say anything bad. I've actually had a pleasant experience since coming out.
> 
> *d) Whatever else you can think of.*
> 
> Hmm. Nobody's as straight as they claim, remember that. I've had more experience with "straight" girls than actual lesbians.


Lol, sixteen-year-old me.

I was way more fun back then.


----------



## 1987

My last post got eaten, so here I go again!


*1. What are you?*
Genderfabulous :tongue:
Or, more specifically, FtsomethinglikeM, as I call it.

*2. How'd you know? *
The bloke within rose up and said, "Oi! You! What do you think you're doing with all those skirts and all that mascara?? That's not you! You're only going along with what society says you ought to be! Stop being a divvy conformist and embrace your true self!" Or something like that.

*3. How old were you when you found out?*
It was kind of a gradual process throughout my childhood and teenage years, with the full realisation finally happening in my early 20s.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
GIMME.



*a) Why it is awesome to be gay?* 
I wish it was. As I'm sure everyone here is aware, there is still a lot of hatred in this world directed at anything that falls outside of heterosexuality and cisgender. Heck, there's still a lot of hatred directed at anyone that doesn't/can't conform precisely to society's so-called 'norms'. Until all that hatred disappears, being LGBTQ+ won't be as awesome as it should be.

*b) Have you come out yet?* 
Sort of. A few people know I'm not cisgendered, while most others only get little hints (for example, Facebook refers to me as 'he', and I'm quite alright with telling people that I like it like that when they say things like, "Oh, but ur a girl lolz!!1"). My parents are included in the latter.

*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
Not yet, thankfully. I suspect I have that to look forward to...

*d) Whatever else you can think of.*
I'm currently trying to think of one single word that neatly sums up the phrase, "I like male-bodied people of any gender so long as they're happy in that body." Currently, the closest existing word I've found is 'androsexual', but that's... not quite accurate enough for me. This is more a case of, "Hm, what kind of interesting new word can I make up to describe myself more easily?" than "ARGH, MUST FIT SELF INTO BOX." Just something I've been pondering about for a while. :laughing:


----------



## Anhedonic Lake

Clairière de Seigle said:


> *Come one, come all to the great GAY thread!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where we shall discuss awesome stuff about being gay... I guess to make it so you have something to post... A questionnaire!​
> 
> 
> 1. What are you?​
> 
> 2. How'd you know?​
> 
> 3. How old were you when you found out?​
> 
> 4. Do you like cheese cake?​
> 
> 
> My answers:​
> 
> 
> 1. I'm gay. Girls are my thing, I've found.​
> 
> 2. I just kind of knew. Then I fell for a girl and it was kind of evident.​
> 
> 3. Fourteen​
> 
> 4. Yes​
> 
> 
> *Topics of the moment:*​
> 
> 
> a) Why it is awesome to be gay​
> 
> b) Have you come out yet?​
> 
> c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?​
> 
> d) Whatever else you can think of.​


1:Bi/pan sexual, male to female transgender. ( Like Jenny Wocky I am more sexually attracted to men but more emotionally attracted to women.)
2:Instinct.
3:Can't remember. Maybe 12 for my sexual orientation. Earlier for my gender identity issues. Surpressed both of them alot and for along time.
4:?

A: Being open to males, females and anyone on the transgender spectrum widens your net a hell of alot.
B:Yes.
C:For being trans yes-alot....For being bi sexual, no.
D:Tea.


----------



## z5500x4

1. What are you? -- Bisexual --leaning towards gay 
2. How'd you know? -- not sure
3. How old were you when you found out? -- not sure
4. Do you like cheese cake? -- sometimes -- leaning towards yes, depends on the cheesecake lol


----------



## killerB

Liontiger said:


> I came out to my mom and sister today. Talk about anti-climactic :frustrating: I sat them down on the couch, mumbled some "um"s, and then blurted out "I'm gay." They just looked at each other and then looked at me like I was crazy. My sister was like, "We already knew that." My mom said, "Why are you even saying this right now?" I managed to get out a choked, "because it's important," before they grumbled about being pulled away from whatever they were doing to be awkwardly forced into this conversation. It all lasted two minutes, tops.
> 
> I guess I'm happy they're "okay" with it, but I didn't get any reassurance whatsoever. What happened to the scenes in the movies where the parents are like, "I'm so proud of you for being honest with me. I love you no matter what."? No compassion, no awkward hugs. Instead, they just made me feel stupid. When I pictured how things would go down in my head, I didn't imagine this. It was either yelling and screaming or acceptance and _some _sign of affection, some sign that things are going to be different now. I don't feel any different.
> 
> I still have to tell my dad when he gets home later. I kind of wish I had gotten them all in one shot. He's probably going to do some yelling. But at least I know I won't be kicked out, seeing as my mom probably won't let that happen.
> 
> Anyway, that's my pathetic rant...


 


LOL LOL LOL, so much better than what happened to me. My Mom :" Do you think that because I had the flu when I was pregnat with you it made you lesbian?". My best friend "Hahahahaha, I already knew since like , 8th grade." and my Father "gay sex is gross" However, he loves my wife so I guess he delt with it.


----------



## TheClog17

*1. What are you?* I think I'm bisexual, although I could be a lesbian. I'm currently trying to work through it and even just typing that was hard. I haven't even said it out loud yet.

*2. How'd you know? * Because I like other girls I guess. I have no idea if a man is attractive or not and I always look at the female characters/actresses. 

*3. How old were you when you found out? * I'm still finding out. 

*4. Do you like cheese cake? * Is this a euphemism? :happy: If not, no not really!

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay* It's not, right now it's pretty torturous.

*b) Have you come out yet?* Definitely not, I've barely come out to myself. If anyone I knew IRL found this I would curl up in a little ball.

*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* *see above*

*d) Whatever else you can think of.* Help.


----------



## Kr3m1in

So this is the thread where all the action is (and by action I mean mouthwatering pictures of cheesecake)

1. What are you? gay.

2. How'd you know? when you wake up next to undressed women repeatedly, you kind of get the pattern:wink:

3. How old were you when you found out? 16

4. Do you like cheese cake? I like steak.

a) Why it is awesome to be gay? It doesn't get boring.

b) Have you come out yet? Oh yes.

c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? Never.


----------



## Kr3m1in

TheClog17 said:


> *a) Why it is awesome to be gay* It's not, right now it's pretty torturous.
> 
> *b) Have you come out yet?* Definitely not, I've barely come out to myself. If anyone I knew IRL found this I would curl up in a little ball.
> 
> *c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* *see above*
> 
> *d) Whatever else you can think of.* Help.


Well, sugar, first you've got to figure out whether being happy in the long run is worth having to curl up into a ball for a bit. If you find the right arms to lock around that very ball, that's an even better option.

Also, I doubt that you're only a little more than uselessroud:


----------



## Kr3m1in

I tried to come out to my mom like 80 times, but she just won't have it. I've been caught insatiably making out with a girl at 17 by her, then I brought home girlfriends, lived with one of them in a 1-bedroom, and she still wouldn't have it.

Maybe after 4 years of denial in the face of all evidence, I finally got her to talk about it. It was one line. And it went like so: 'the less I know about your women, the better I sleep'.

I'm pretty sure that's my favorite thing she has ever said.:crazy:


----------



## snail

Here is my latest clue about what's up with me. I'm not sure if this counts as my being transgendered or not. I'm still pretty confused.










I look like a man in a dress, even according to body and facial measurements in this test, and my mind doesn't think like that of a normal woman or a normal man. Regardless of what this quiz says, I'm probably not going to get a sex change. When it asked if I had ever changed my appearance to look like a member of the opposite sex, I wasn't sure if growing out my beard and giving up shaving my legs and armpits counted, because it wasn't necessarily to look "like a man," but more to look like myself, without regard to any gender identification. I don't know if that answer threw off my results or not. I don't really think of myself as a woman, but I know I could never survive in this world as a man.


----------



## Drewbie

snail said:


> Here is my latest clue about what's up with me. I'm not sure if this counts as my being transgendered or not. I'm still pretty confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look like a man in a dress, even according to body and facial measurements in this test, and my mind doesn't think like that of a normal woman or a normal man. Regardless of what this quiz says, I'm probably not going to get a sex change. When it asked if I had ever changed my appearance to look like a member of the opposite sex, I wasn't sure if growing out my beard and giving up shaving my legs and armpits counted, because it wasn't necessarily to look "like a man," but more to look like myself, without regard to any gender identification. I don't know if that answer threw off my results or not. I don't really think of myself as a woman, but I know I could never survive in this world as a man.


Welcome to the ranks of the ambiguously gendered! I'm in a pretty similar place and I consider myself to fall under the transgender umbrella. Surgery is not a part of being trans unless an individual feels they need it for themselves. :wink: Have a slice of cake:


----------



## Lucem

Where do you get that test from?


----------



## snail

Lucem said:


> Where do you get that test from?


S.A.G.E. Test

One of my friends gave me the link.


----------



## PrinceinExile

S.A.G.E. Test Results

Your Raw Score is: 460, which indicates that overall you are Androgynous

Your appearance is Masculine

Your brain processes are mostly that of a Androgynous person.

You appear to socialize in a feminine manner.

You believe you have major conflicts about your gender identity.

You indicated your were born Male.

ANALYSIS:
Male to Female Transsexual in doubt about your ability to successfully transition.
NOTES:

* Your Answers indicate your psychological state has likely prevailed since you were quite young.


----------



## Kr3m1in

So I started taking this test out of curiosity, but when it came time to measure my body I was done being curious. That just seemed like a lot of work, wrapping a ruler around myself:dry:

So I guess I'll never know.


----------



## z5500x4

I thought this thread needed some guys cuddling


----------



## snail

I *LOVE* that picture. Thanks.


----------



## skycloud86

I don't consider myself to be a crossdresser, but I think it's using that word to refer to people who may be non-transsexual transgendered.



> Your Raw Score is: 325, which indicates that overall you are Androgynous
> 
> Your appearance is Masculine
> 
> Your brain processes are mostly that of a Androgynous person.
> 
> You appear to socialize in a androgynous manner.
> 
> You believe you have mild conflicts about your gender identity.
> 
> You indicated your were born Male.
> 
> ANALYSIS:
> Male to Female Crossdresser
> NOTES:
> 
> You are in a statistical minority as a bisexual crossdresser. Most crossdressers are heterosexual. Your motivation for crossdressing may be driven by the binary nature of your sexuality, as a way to more fully explore the Female gender role.


----------



## Drewbie

> S.A.G.E. Test Results
> 
> Your Raw Score is: -560, which indicates that overall you are Masculine
> 
> Your appearance is Masculine
> 
> Your brain processes are mostly that of a Male person.
> 
> You appear to socialize in a masculine manner.
> 
> You believe you have mild conflicts about your gender identity.
> 
> You indicated your were born Female.
> 
> ANALYSIS:
> If your physical sex is Female your analysis confuses S.A.G.E., as you appear to be living in a Male gender role, but have not apparently done anything to alter your physical appearance. Leading this program to wonder if you are actually Intersexed?
> NOTES:
> 
> * Your answers indicate you may be AUTOANDROPHILIC. Your answers indicate you may fit the following type(s):
> o Transvestic: arousal via dressing in clothing of the opposite sex
> o Behavioral: arousal via acting in a contrasexual manner


Oh how I wish I were intersex. I am just really, really queer. I love confusing these things.


----------



## Vaka

I don't have any heavy conflicts. And I know I'm not that feminine and am content with it and my sex. I just thought it was an interesting test.

*S.A.G.E. Test Results*

Your Raw Score is: -375, which indicates that overall you are Androgynous
_but I went back and changed one answer that I wasn't sure of and ended up with..._
Your Raw Score is: -755, which indicates that overall you are Masculine...:mellow:

Your appearance is Feminine

Your brain processes are mostly that of a Androgynous person.

You appear to socialize in a masculine manner.

You believe you have mild conflicts about your gender identity.

You indicated your were born Female.

ANALYSIS:
Female to Male Crossdresser
NOTES:

* Your Answers indicate your psychological state has likely prevailed since you were quite young.
* Statistically, Homosexual crossdressers have no desire to actually BE the '+thatSex+', but usually engage in such activity as a parody or celebration of the opposite sex, rather than as a means of sexual gratification, enhancement, or stress relief. Many are entertainers in DRAG revues.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I don't need a stupid test to tell me what sex I am. 

I already know I have a vagina and boobs the rest doesn't matter - only to society.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Aßbiscuits said:


> I don't need a stupid test to tell me what sex I am.
> 
> I already know I have a vagina and boobs the rest doesn't matter - only to society.


Amen to that.


----------



## Liontiger

I went to a gay club for the first time last night! So much fun :happy: The atmosphere is way better than straight clubs.

And just out of curiosity:


> S.A.G.E. Test ResultsYour Raw Score is: 425, which indicates that overall you are Androgynous
> Your appearance is Androgynous *(Not really. I mean, if you want to call wearing a t-shirt, skinny jeans, and converse androgynous. I just call that gay :crazy*
> 
> Your brain processes are mostly that of a Androgynous person.
> You appear to socialize in a feminine manner.
> You believe you have mild conflicts about your gender identity. *(Nah. I just find gender play interesting.)*
> 
> *You indicated your were born Female.*
> *ANALYSIS:*
> Female to Male Crossdresser
> *NOTES:*
> 
> 
> Statistically, Homosexual crossdressers have no desire to actually BE the '+thatSex+', but usually engage in such activity as a parody or celebration of the opposite sex, rather than as a means of sexual gratification, enhancement, or stress relief. Many are entertainers in DRAG revues. *(Teehee. Me in drag would be awkward turtle.)*


Interesting. I kept finding myself saying "Yes, but..." to most of the answers, so I have my doubts as to how accurate this really is for me. I suppose for people seriously questioning their gender identity, this would be useful, though.


----------



## Fanille

Liontiger said:


> I went to a gay club for the first time last night! So much fun :happy: The atmosphere is way better than straight clubs.


Lol, my first gay bar experience was rather awkward. Not so much because the gayness was more than I was used to, but because I bumped into someone I knew, who I thought was straight (and, presumably, he thought I was straight, or at least he was very surprised to see me there). I'm glad you had a good time, though!

As for the T-shirt, jeans, and Converse thing, I wouldn't even call that gay; I'd call it "normal." :tongue:

In general, Men's clothing doesn't seem as interesting to me as women's clothing, which is one reason women dressing like men doesn't stand out to me the way men dressing like women does.


----------



## Liontiger

Fanille said:


> As for the T-shirt, jeans, and Converse thing, I wouldn't even call that gay; I'd call it "normal." :tongue:


Well, within certain lesbian circles, dressing this way is considered a lesbian thing. Kind of like wearing plaid. Of course tons of people dress this way without being gay. But if a girl dresses like that and is actually gay, people are like, "Yeah, that makes sense." :laughing: I should have added "studded belt" to that list, another stereotypically lesbian item of clothing.


----------



## Drewbie

Liontiger said:


> Well, within certain lesbian circles, dressing this way is considered a lesbian thing. Kind of like wearing plaid. Of course tons of people dress this way without being gay. But if a girl dresses like that and is actually gay, people are like, "Yeah, that makes sense." :laughing: I should have added "studded belt" to that list, another stereotypically lesbian item of clothing.


Plaid! I need more of it. :blushed:


----------



## Kr3m1in

Liontiger said:


> Well, within certain lesbian circles, dressing this way is considered a lesbian thing. Kind of like wearing plaid. Of course tons of people dress this way without being gay. But if a girl dresses like that and is actually gay, people are like, "Yeah, that makes sense." :laughing: I should have added "studded belt" to that list, another stereotypically lesbian item of clothing.


Apparently, as far as lesbian fashion goes, I am out of the loop.:laughing: I don't own any plaid. Or converse.

Clearly, I need to go on a gay makeover show.:crazy:


----------



## Liontiger

mars6988 said:


> Apparently, as far as lesbian fashion goes, I am out of the loop.:laughing: I don't own any plaid. Or converse.
> 
> Clearly, I need to go on a gay makeover show.:crazy:


Naw, don't do that! There's no gay dress code or anything :laughing:

Do you own any of these though: camouflage, blazers, a fedora, or those slouch beanie hat things? Also, thumb rings <3
Trying to think of more stereotypes, haha


----------



## Fanille

Liontiger said:


> Naw, don't do that! There's no gay dress code or anything :laughing:
> 
> Do you own any of these though: camouflage, blazers, a fedora, or those slouch beanie hat things? Also, thumb rings <3
> Trying to think of more stereotypes, haha


Camouflage? Blazers? Fedoras? Thumb rings?

Geeze, even "lesbian" fashion sounds more interesting than men's fashion. ;_;


----------



## TheClog17

I am currently wearing jeans, a T-shirt, a zip-up hoody, converses and a thumb ring. *chuckles*


----------



## Liontiger

TheClog17 said:


> I am currently wearing jeans, a T-shirt, a zip-up hoody, converses and a thumb ring. *chuckles*


That's the spirit! :crazy:


----------



## Kr3m1in

Liontiger said:


> Naw, don't do that! There's no gay dress code or anything :laughing:
> 
> Do you own any of these though: camouflage, blazers, a fedora, or those slouch beanie hat things? Also, thumb rings <3
> Trying to think of more stereotypes, haha


I know there isn't, it's just funny to me that there are 'gay' and 'straight' things to wear:wink: I don't really like blending in with anyone, nor do I try to look more gay than I am by what I wear, I just do what I do:laughing:

I don't own camo, no. Blazers, I have to wear when I lead work meeting (can't just show up in plaid right?). Most definitely no fedora. One Diesel beanie-check. But it's not a slouch one, it's just for rainy days. Okay, a thumb ring is the only ring I can wear, because I got knuckle tats. And even that was a gift and only fit on my thumb.

Now if you'll excuse me, I 'm gonna go question my sexuality real quick:tongue:


----------



## Kr3m1in

More stereotypes would be sports clothing to a club-that drives me mad. Why wear Nike running shoes and hairbands to a damn club? Plus sweatpants, I mean come on.

But sports clothing generally drives me mad, because I'm European and I look decent when I go places. And I can't stand sweatpants in a nice restaurant. Kills the vibe or smth.


----------



## rockthered101

*1. What are you? *
I’m Bi… Maybe a lesbian idk for sure yet.
*2. How'd you know? *
I liked this girl in 1st grade kind of brushed it off cuz it wasn’t “normal”. Never really found boys that attractive… then recently slept with a girl and felt so much more (emotionally and physically) than I have ever felt with a boy.
*3. How old were you when you found out?* 
I guess 6 but ignored it really until I was 17
*4. Do you like cheese cake? *
Yes…if we’re talking about the desert haha.

Topics of the moment: 

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay*
Well girls take better care of their looks for the most part… and they have really nice hair and they smell good.
*b) Have you come out yet? *
To only a few people I trust….
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? *
HAHA so many people called me gay or a **** in school IDGAF.
*d) Whatever else you can think of. *
Ummm idk.


----------



## Drewbie

I would like to share this with anyone that was or is being bullied. It cheers me up every fucking time.






Lyrics:
Amanda is in gym class where the kids go to get fit,
But her eye’s not on the ball at all -- it’s on Ms. Foster’s tits.
She’s got a dirty little secret (“shhh”) that everybody knows.
She came out, but she wishes she had left the closet closed.


And here is little Davey hiding in the piano room,
Playing Wicked, Rent, Chicago, Cats and Brigadoon.
He’s hiding from the locker room and jocks who roam the halls,
Where he’s safe from wedgies, shiners and destruction of his balls…


But when they call you weirdos, ****, and rejects, flamers, gays and hags,
Baby ***** and homotikes, ******, homos, and queer bags,
It might seem like it’s hopeless and will never be ok,
But listen to the ones who care -- believe them when they say:


IT GETS BETTER


One day you’ll look back and you won’t give a fuck
When your swimming through your pussy vault like Scrooge Fucking McDuck.
And when you’re snatching your first Grammy -- super glammy lookin’ slick --
It won’t be much time till they get in line for a chance to suck your dick.


IT GETS BETTER


It wasn’t long till they told Johnny that he wasn’t normal
When he wore a strapless gown and high heels to his junior formal.
But the cool guys they felt passionately that his chosen fashion
Was a rationalization for a rash of Johnny bashin’.


Everyone made fun of Shannon cause she kissed a girl.
So she hid her head and closed her mouth and shut out all the world.
She is brilliant, smart and funny, kind and talented -- but hey --
It doesn’t matter what she is cause all she is to them is gay.


But when they call you carpet munchers, fudge packers, and queens,
Lesbians in training, Marys, Nelly, Nancy teens,
It might seem like you’re different, weird, unusual or strange,
But hang in there cause things have always and will always change.


IT GETS BETTER


Jon’s a stylist and he’s gotten pretty far.
Now he doesn’t get his ass kicked but his ass kissed by the stars.
And when Shannon got to college she met people just like her,
And she realized who the d-bags and the fuckheads really were.


IT GETS BETTER


Jane Lynch, Boy George, Versace,
Adam Lambert, Liberace,
Elton, Tim Gunn, Michael Stype,
Ellen, Rosie, Wanda Sykes.


Jodie Foster, Linda Perry
Gandalf the Wizard? -- actually a fairy.
Simon Amstell, K.D. Lang.
Even Brando like some wang.


Rachel Maddow (huge muff diver),
Richard Hatch who won Survivor,
Nathan Lane, Truman Capote,
Even Obiwan Kenobi.


Billy Joe from Greenday’s bi,
Ricky Martin --- big surprise!
Doogie Howser -- what a showman.
Dave Hyde Pierce and all the Romans.


Tommy Tune and Alvin Ailey,
Meredith Baxter, Leisha Hailey.
Lohan, Paquin both are bi.
Boy George and George Takei. 


Cher has a transgendered child.
George Michael and Oscar Wild,
Everyone involved in Glee,
One-tenth of everyone you know -- and me!


All of them were just like you.
It got better for them, and it will for you too.

IT GETS BETTER

If you’re gay or bi or something in between,
There’s no one who is meaner than a bunch of asshole teens.
Those assholes are the first people that you will soon forget
When you’re living life and learning how much better it can get….


It gets better!!!


----------



## rockthered101

Honestly...I've learned to just ignore peoples opinion of me, they're either insecure or jealous. Why the hell should I care?? I do what I want :wink:


----------



## RyRyMini

mars6988 said:


> So I started taking this test out of curiosity, but when it came time to measure my body I was done being curious. That just seemed like a lot of work, wrapping a ruler around myself:dry:
> 
> So I guess I'll never know.


Indeed. I was glad they put that question at the beginning instead of the end, or else I might have actually had to exert myself after spending that much time answering the previous questions.


----------



## Kr3m1in

RyRyMini said:


> Indeed. I was glad they put that question at the beginning instead of the end, or else I might have actually had to exert myself after spending that much time answering the previous questions.


Yeah I obviously know what sex I am and what sex I like. I was just wondering what kind of nonsense the test would spit out, curious if it'd call me a crossdresser or something (which I'm most definitely not).

But measuring yourself? come on world. those questions were weird too.just cause I got a sports car, doesn't mean I 'socialize in a masculine manner', it just means I like speed.

Anyhow, in order for me to wrap measuring tape around my body, it would have to at least be my wedding or something. And even then, that seems pretty pointless.:laughing:


----------



## Kr3m1in

However, when I shop for them streetdancing shoes, I totally wish I were a man. 
They've got so many options.

According to the test, that'd probably make me a crossdresser. :shocked:


----------



## Disfigurine

My parents openly expressed their disgust in homosexuality again tonight.
I kind of want to shoot myself a little bit.


----------



## Drewbie

Belua said:


> My parents openly expressed their disgust in homosexuality again tonight.
> I kind of want to shoot myself a little bit.


Huuuuuuugs.
I know that feeling well.


----------



## Disfigurine

Cruciferae said:


> Huuuuuuugs.
> I know that feeling well.


Thanks, and I'm sorry you unfortunately can relate :/


----------



## rockthered101

Belua said:


> My parents openly expressed their disgust in homosexuality again tonight.
> I kind of want to shoot myself a little bit.


Is it weird I live in a conservative and catholic house hold that is pretty much ok with homosexuality?


----------



## Disfigurine

rockthered101 said:


> Is it weird I live in a conservative and catholic house hold that is pretty much ok with homosexuality?


Wouldn't say weird, would say fortunate


----------



## PrinceinExile

Steven24224 said:


> i kinda have a hard time understanding the transgender thing to be honest
> 
> i beleive it has nothing to do with sexuality really
> 
> am i wrong for thinking gays and lesbians are a seperate catagory from transgender


someone could easily be a straight tg, well before transition after it they'd be gay unless they decided to suddenly switch preference after the change.


----------



## Kr3m1in

I got a rant/question to share.That whole top/bottom thing, it always puzzled me. That, for me, is such a hetero demographic of a relationship, and I just don't see why you would need that in a gay one. I mean if you wanted a straight relationship, you would go out and get one, right?
I'm probably somewhere in the middle of the spectrum, but if I'm going to like someone, it won't be in virtue of whether they would be dominant or submissive, but in virtue of them complimenting me as a person.
This girl last night approached me and said something along the lines of 'i've been looking for a top like you'. That's just irrelevant to me, frankly.
I've dated plenty of women, but never had this 'i'm the man and you're the woman' thing. And sexually, for me, things have got to go both ways, at least in a serious relationship, otherwise it's boring.
I mean I might be stronger/more assertive than a lot of women, but I've got plenty of weaknesses that my SO better point out to me while I'm proving theorems and am to busy to notice that my socks don't match/i left the house with no pants on/i forgot to eat.I just don't see one person always being dominant in any situation.

What do you guys think?Does it matter to you or do you, like me, think this is a pretty artificial divide?


----------



## z5500x4

mars6988 said:


> I got a rant/question to share.That whole top/bottom thing, it always puzzled me. That, for me, is such a hetero demographic of a relationship, and I just don't see why you would need that in a gay one. I mean if you wanted a straight relationship, you would go out and get one, right?
> I'm probably somewhere in the middle of the spectrum, but if I'm going to like someone, it won't be in virtue of whether they would be dominant or submissive, but in virtue of them complimenting me as a person.
> This girl last night approached me and said something along the lines of 'i've been looking for a top like you'. That's just irrelevant to me, frankly.
> I've dated plenty of women, but never had this 'i'm the man and you're the woman' thing. And sexually, for me, things have got to go both ways, at least in a serious relationship, otherwise it's boring.
> I mean I might be stronger/more assertive than a lot of women, but I've got plenty of weaknesses that my SO better point out to me while I'm proving theorems and am to busy to notice that my socks don't match/i left the house with no pants on/i forgot to eat.I just don't see one person always being dominant in any situation.
> 
> What do you guys think?Does it matter to you or do you, like me, think this is a pretty artificial divide?


I agree with you. Let's all be equals.


----------



## skycloud86

mars6988 said:


> I got a rant/question to share.That whole top/bottom thing, it always puzzled me. That, for me, is such a hetero demographic of a relationship, and I just don't see why you would need that in a gay one. I mean if you wanted a straight relationship, you would go out and get one, right?
> I'm probably somewhere in the middle of the spectrum, but if I'm going to like someone, it won't be in virtue of whether they would be dominant or submissive, but in virtue of them complimenting me as a person.
> This girl last night approached me and said something along the lines of 'i've been looking for a top like you'. That's just irrelevant to me, frankly.
> I've dated plenty of women, but never had this 'i'm the man and you're the woman' thing. And sexually, for me, things have got to go both ways, at least in a serious relationship, otherwise it's boring.
> I mean I might be stronger/more assertive than a lot of women, but I've got plenty of weaknesses that my SO better point out to me while I'm proving theorems and am to busy to notice that my socks don't match/i left the house with no pants on/i forgot to eat.I just don't see one person always being dominant in any situation.
> 
> What do you guys think?Does it matter to you or do you, like me, think this is a pretty artificial divide?


I think that would only matter if you saw being dominant as the male position and submissive as the female position. Anyone can be dominant or submissive, whether they are in a heterosexual or homosexual relationship.


----------



## Drewbie

mars6988 said:


> I got a rant/question to share.That whole top/bottom thing, it always puzzled me. That, for me, is such a hetero demographic of a relationship, and I just don't see why you would need that in a gay one. I mean if you wanted a straight relationship, you would go out and get one, right?
> I'm probably somewhere in the middle of the spectrum, but if I'm going to like someone, it won't be in virtue of whether they would be dominant or submissive, but in virtue of them complimenting me as a person.
> This girl last night approached me and said something along the lines of 'i've been looking for a top like you'. That's just irrelevant to me, frankly.
> I've dated plenty of women, but never had this 'i'm the man and you're the woman' thing. And sexually, for me, things have got to go both ways, at least in a serious relationship, otherwise it's boring.
> I mean I might be stronger/more assertive than a lot of women, but I've got plenty of weaknesses that my SO better point out to me while I'm proving theorems and am to busy to notice that my socks don't match/i left the house with no pants on/i forgot to eat.I just don't see one person always being dominant in any situation.
> 
> What do you guys think?Does it matter to you or do you, like me, think this is a pretty artificial divide?


I think most people fall in the middle where in the relationship they like things on an equal footing and perhaps only enjoy D/s in the occasional roleplay, which would make it a pretty arbitrary divide. Some people however, find it pretty important. My girlfriend, being TG, needs me to take over and be top/dominant during sex because if I'm not it triggers a lot of her gender dysphoria and she panics. People, for whatever reasons, can feel like they don't enjoy sex as much when it's not in a top/bottom format. Different strokes for different folks and all that.


----------



## March Cat

mars6988 said:


> I got a rant/question to share.That whole top/bottom thing, it always puzzled me. That, for me, is such a hetero demographic of a relationship, and I just don't see why you would need that in a gay one. I mean if you wanted a straight relationship, you would go out and get one, right?
> I'm probably somewhere in the middle of the spectrum, but if I'm going to like someone, it won't be in virtue of whether they would be dominant or submissive, but in virtue of them complimenting me as a person.
> This girl last night approached me and said something along the lines of 'i've been looking for a top like you'. That's just irrelevant to me, frankly.
> I've dated plenty of women, but never had this 'i'm the man and you're the woman' thing. And sexually, for me, things have got to go both ways, at least in a serious relationship, otherwise it's boring.
> I mean I might be stronger/more assertive than a lot of women, but I've got plenty of weaknesses that my SO better point out to me while I'm proving theorems and am to busy to notice that my socks don't match/i left the house with no pants on/i forgot to eat.I just don't see one person always being dominant in any situation.
> 
> What do you guys think?Does it matter to you or do you, like me, think this is a pretty artificial divide?


But this would mean breaking away from heterocentrism and stop comparing people to the ideal male/female couple!
*watches as every single *******'s head explodes*


----------



## killerB

Wel, I know that in the BDSM community(this applies for hets also) there are different roles people play . In this case the Top would be the dominate and the Bottom the subserviant. I don't entirely understand the whole dynamics and such, but I do have a very close friend who is straight, and she was a 'switch' meaning, that she did both. She tells me it's a fetish and a mind set for those that enjoy that type of thing. I also know that there are people who get into the Daddy/Babygirl and Daddy/boy dynamic. This is usually when I an older gay or lesbian pairs up with a younger one, but not always. 

I suspose we just hear about it more being gay and acknowledge it more.....we have always had to be more open sexually in the past with each other, and to be honest this type of thing goes on in straight relationships also. Who has not heard of the Daddy/School girl fantasy some guys have? After all, Brittany Spears totally capitalized on it with her "Opps, I did it again" video . 

This is what gets me.......do we really need to lable ourselves to this degree?????? Urban Dictionary: femme 

there are like 17 pages of definitions, look at the top of the page.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Honestly, screw heterocentrism.If I go out with a guy friend, they bring one damn check and give it to him. If I take a girl out, they ask how many checks we would like. Or better yet, this one waiter asked my guy friend what his girlfriend would like. Because if a girl is wearing heels while eating out (haha) with a guy, she's got to be doing that for him.

@skycloud86 makes a good point, but if you look at most lesbian relationships, the more masculine half is the dominant one majority of the time. That's all I was meaning to say.

Yeah, I'm quite familiar with the BDSM community. There are a lot of things about BDSM that completely blow my mind, I don't get the dynamics, even though I know a lot about it. The whole getting joy out of people hurting you/hurting people/humiliation just doesn't sit right with me. But that's just personal opinion, and to each their own, of course.

Sex in the gay world might work the top/bottom way a lot of the time, but what about all of the other aspects of a relationship? I just don't think you have to be a bottom to date a top and vice versa. I don't see, frankly, why you'd have to be either. I can take charge all right, but I could also use some letting go if I trust the other person to take charge. And if I don't, it's probably by mistake that we are in the same bed.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Urbandictionary taught me the following: Femme 
A Lesbian who is going out with a Stud.
The Stud is the girl as a boy and the Femme is the girl in the relationship

I was a stud for so long, and had no idea...I feel an identity crisis coming on.


----------



## killerB

mars6988 said:


> I was a stud for so long, and had no idea...I feel an identity crisis coming on.


 


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@killerB

I'm learning all sorts of things about myself:

A "stud" typically dresses more masculine, and enjoys the normal "man" activities (ie. watching sports, hanging out, fucking).- Women hate fucking and hanging out.:laughing:

A "stud" is stereotypically used to describe a black masculine lesbian, as most white masculine lesbians are considered "butch":shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Steven24224

i honestally hate the whole top bottom system withen males me and my boyfriend are very mutual theres some areas where im highly submissive and vice versa

we got into a huge fight once when he refenced me as the women in the relationship i argued back why he was and for the next few months we had issues with estlablishing our roles we keep pointing out why the other was submissive everytime we did something it happend so offten that i stoped enjoying laying on him or he stoped cuddling with me


sexually im way more dominate im in charge
around the house i do the cleaning and cooking submissive
he tends to be the one who lays one me and wants to cuddle
yet im the one who like takes care of him like a housewife 

i think a healthy relathionship in the gay word has a equal ballance of both as you get to know someone u fall into submssive areas and vice versa

once we stoped pointing that out and agreed overall were very mutual we stoped fighting over it

i personally dont beleive its healthy to estalblish a role as being submissive or dominate a true good relationship is equal over all


----------



## AlexOrgasmic

I think that some people are more in the middle, but for those who are more polarized, it's not a bad thing to have roles. I like the idea of top-bottom roles, probably because I'm ridiculously dominant. But there's no need to have one of the members in a same-sex relationship called the man or the woman. Even in straight relationships, there are submissive guys and dominant girls.


----------



## b1hedw58

Cruciferae said:


> I would like to share this with anyone that was or is being bullied. It cheers me up every fucking time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally awesome


----------



## Fanille

Regarding the "lesbian in a male body" thing, I often feel like one, too (yes, for those of you who didn't already know, I am actually a guy. Ladies, I'm as sad about this as you are, believe me.).

It's as if I have a lesbian alter-ego of sorts: most of the time, on the surface, I act like a typical guy, but then I can completely shift gears, getting all fangirly when it comes to stuff I like, preferring to use female avatars over male ones on forums, and even cross-dressing (which I actually have done - and even shaved my legs for! - and had a lot of fun doing so). I changed my username to Fanille, went "Gender Neutral" on everyone, and created a tumblr which, unlike most of my other web sites/blogs, contains no references to my real life identity, so I could have a "safe place" where this "alter-ego" of mine could roam freely.

If I were actually a female, though, I feel like I could be more open to bisexuality (which I haven't completely ruled out as a guy, but it would have to be a REALLY hot tranny that would be willing to let me experiment in ways other than anal, which I find to be completely gross). I have admired good-looking men but have never been sexually attracted to them.


----------



## dottywine

My gay friend revealed to me that he thought I was a lesbian for all the years he's known me. =_=


----------



## z5500x4

So I keep telling people. "I'm dating someone, his name is Matt," and I just love the reaction ha ha. It's always very nice though.

Cute picture time:


----------



## Eerie

1. What are you? 

Bisexual.

2. How'd you know?

I was in lust with Daryl Hannah in splash, and David Bowie in Labyrinth. 

3. How old were you when you found out?

"found out"? ever since I noticed people, I noticed both. 

4. Do you like cheese cake?

It is my favorite food group.


----------



## nevermore

1. What are you? 

Bi, I guess. But I don't like calling myself bi. I just think of myself as a normal person who is attracted to certain people. Some of them happen to be male, and some of them female.

2. How'd you know?

Masturbation. And I guess how I noticed both guys and girls and dreamed about having sex with them. Having to run home and masturbate because the guy in my martial arts class was giving me such a...well, that sort of really clinched that I wasn't completely straight. But the girl I was starring with in my middle school musical proved I wasn't gay either.:blushed:

3. How old were you when you found out?

14.

4. Do you like cheese cake?

I'm going to answer this question literally because I actually _love _cheesecake the food!  Not very good for you, though.


----------



## AlexOrgasmic

sleepinghyacinth said:


> 2. How'd you know?
> 
> I was in lust with Daryl Hannah in splash, and David Bowie in Labyrinth.


That's not very conclusive. Everyone on the planet was in lust with David Bowie in Labyrinth. I think it's the tights.


----------



## Eerie

*.... leaves room.... quickly.......*


----------



## Disfigurine

Alone again


----------



## Kr3m1in

watching you two interact is fantastich.
-you are not sexy..
-oh thank you, you are also not sexy!
---

them artsy introverts be my weakness *approaches Belua, drags deep on her fake cigarette and actually feels her had spin*


----------



## Kr3m1in

good, leave room, it's about to rate R in this *****


----------



## Eerie

I'm not an introvert.


----------



## Kr3m1in

I know you aren't, but blue eyes is that's why she is all nonchalant and enigmatic..


----------



## Disfigurine

Hehehe poor sleepinghyacinth got past most of the enigma part :/


----------



## Eerie

lol.. enigma.... lol.....


----------



## Kr3m1in

extroverts can have enigma too, just a different kindmoi got some of that non-nonchalant bold enigma


----------



## Kr3m1in

hey miss long legs, are we making your friday any better? *hands a slice of pizza to sh*


----------



## Eerie

I'm talking about how she's no enigma to me.... well.... not really ;P

and... it is now saturday..

and I am so waiting for this thread to be closed.


----------



## Disfigurine

Yeah because every post I make gets called spam....


----------



## Eerie

every time I hear "spam" i get a little nauseated inside.


----------



## Kr3m1in

closed? we bring the action, so f the system.

well, she is enigma to moi, since i don't get to do all the phone talks and best friend things with her

it's still friday where I am.


----------



## Disfigurine

I am sleepy.
But to keep my post on topic.
I am gay sleepy.

Huhwut?


----------



## Kr3m1in

i eat spam.


----------



## Kr3m1in

i know exactly what gay sleepy means. but I had to look up 'cojones'. very much foreign.


----------



## Disfigurine

What does gay sleepy mean? I don't even know. Haha.


----------



## Eerie

I want to know what gay sleepy means.... fill me in


----------



## Kr3m1in

to keep spam on topic.i eat spam in the gayest possible way.
like look ma, no hands.

B, I like to show, not telli show you gay sleepy.come ova.


----------



## Drewbie

*LOOK WHAT I MADE!*
Because I've come to realize the question 'what are you' is really fucking complicated sometimes. Fill it out if you'd like, I'd feel like my efforts were being validated, and if you see anything I'm missing let me know.


_X MARKS THE SPOT_​


Code:


[B]IDENTITY[/B]

Intersex	_______________________________________________		Non-Intersex
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Male		_______________________________________________		Non-Male
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Female		_______________________________________________		Non-Female
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transsexual	_______________________________________________		Cissexual
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transgender	_______________________________________________		Cisgender
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Sexual		_______________________________________________		Asexual
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Romantic	_______________________________________________		Aromantic
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Masculine	_______________________________________________		Non-Masculine
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Feminine	_______________________________________________		Non-Feminine


[B]SEXUALITY[/B]

[B]Men Are:[/B]
Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Women Are:[/B]
Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Non-Binary or Gender-Variant People Are:[/B]
Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Masculinity Is:[/B]
Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Femininity Is:[/B]
Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Androgyny Is:[/B]
Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]


Now I'll work on filling mine out... This may take a bit.


----------



## Tiramesu

sparkles said:


> How so? What's stereotypical about it?


 Well... doing it with everyone, getting drunk at all times, sometimes talk gets very dirty, etc.
Meh, it's just funny that people get offended because their principles are THE shit to respect.


----------



## Drewbie

Code:


[B]IDENTITY[/B]

Intersex	_______________________________________________		Non-Intersex
[INDENT]Unsure [X][/INDENT]
Male		_________________________________X______________		Non-Male
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Female		____________X___________________________________		Non-Female
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transsexual	________________X_______________________________		Cissexual
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transgender	_X______________________________________________		Cisgender
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Sexual		__X_____________________________________________		Asexual
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Romantic	__________X_____________________________________		Aromantic
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Masculine	________________X_______________________________		Non-Masculine
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Feminine	_________________________X______________________		Non-Feminine


[B]SEXUALITY[/B]

[B]Men Are:[/B]
Attractive	___X____________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Women Are:[/B]
Attractive	___X____________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Non-Binary or Gender-Variant People Are:[/B]
Attractive	___X____________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Masculinity Is:[/B]
Attractive	____________________________X___________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Femininity Is:[/B]
Attractive	_X______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Androgyny Is:[/B]
Attractive	_X______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]


----------



## Tiramesu

Code:


IDENTITY

Intersex_______________________________________X___Non-Intersex[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Male		__X____________________________________________		Non-Male[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Female		________________________________________X______		Non-Female[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Transsexual	____________________________________________X__		Cissexual[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Transgender	____________________________________________X__		Cisgender[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Sexual		_______________________X_______________________		Asexual[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Romantic	__________X____________________________________		Aromantic[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Masculine	______________X________________________________		Non-Masculine[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Feminine	__________________________________X_____________		Non-Feminine


SEXUALITY

Men Are:
Attractive	_X_____________________________________________		Unattractive[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Women Are:
Attractive	________________________________________X______		Unattractive[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Non-Binary or Gender-Variant People Are:
Attractive	_________________________X____________________		Unattractive[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Masculinity Is:
Attractive	_______________X_______________________________		Unattractive[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Femininity Is:
Attractive	_________________________________________X_____		Unattractive[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]Androgyny Is:
Attractive	_____________________________________________X_		Unattractive[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]


----------



## Kr3m1in

@sparkles , on my 21st, i had 22 shots.

That night, I could spin like Michael Jackson on the dance floor


----------



## sparkles

Tiramesu said:


> Well... doing it with everyone, getting drunk at all times, sometimes talk gets very dirty, etc.
> Meh, it's just funny that people get offended because their principles are THE shit to respect.


 No one said we were getting drunk at all times though, eh? Mostly at night or at parties... where plenty of hets drink too. 

I agree, though, the whole one-right-way thing, not cool man.


----------



## sparkles

Not sure I can get it to the public post area properly but I'll give it a go.


Cruciferae said:


> _X MARKS THE SPOT_​
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]IDENTITY[/B]
> 
> Intersex	_____________________________________________X__		Non-Intersex
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Male		__________________________________X_____________		Non-Male
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Female		_____________X__________________________________		Non-Female
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Transsexual	_______________________________________________		Cissexual
> [INDENT]Unsure [X][/INDENT]
> Transgender	____________________________________________X___		Cisgender
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Sexual		__________X_____________________________________		Asexual
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Romantic	__________X_____________________________________		Aromantic
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Masculine	____________________________X___________________		Non-Masculine
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Feminine	_____X__________________________________________		Non-Feminine
> 
> 
> [B]SEXUALITY[/B]
> 
> [B]Men Are:[/B]
> Attractive	___X____________________________________________		Unattractive
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> [B]Women Are:[/B]
> Attractive	___X____________________________________________		Unattractive
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> [B]Non-Binary or Gender-Variant People Are:[/B]
> Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
> [INDENT]Unsure [X][/INDENT]
> [B]Masculinity Is:[/B]
> Attractive	_____X__________________________________________		Unattractive
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> [B]Femininity Is:[/B]
> Attractive	_____X__________________________________________		Unattractive
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> [B]Androgyny Is:[/B]
> Attractive	__X_____________________________________________		Unattractive
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]


----------



## skycloud86

I filled it out as I feel at the moment, so this is not always how I feel or how my identity looks.

_X MARKS THE SPOT_​


Code:


[B]IDENTITY[/B]

Intersex	_______________________________________________X	Non-Intersex
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Male		__________________X_____________________________		Non-Male
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Female		________________________________X_______________		Non-Female
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transsexual	___________________________________________X____		Cissexual
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transgender	______X_________________________________________		Cisgender
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Sexual		_____________________________X__________________		Asexual
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Romantic	___________X____________________________________		Aromantic
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Masculine	____________________________X___________________		Non-Masculine
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Feminine	________________________________X_______________		Non-Feminine


[B]SEXUALITY[/B]

[B]Men Are:[/B]
Attractive	__________________________X_____________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Women Are:[/B]
Attractive	____________________X___________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Non-Binary or Gender-Variant People Are:[/B]
Attractive	_____________________X__________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Masculinity Is:[/B]
Attractive	_____________________X__________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Femininity Is:[/B]
Attractive	______________________X_________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Androgyny Is:[/B]
Attractive	______________________X_________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]


----------



## Disfigurine

_X MARKS THE SPOT_​


Code:


[B]IDENTITY[/B]

Intersex	___________________________________________X____		Non-Intersex
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Male		_______________________________________X________		Non-Male
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Female		_________________X______________________________		Non-Female
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transsexual	_______________________________________________		Cissexual
[INDENT]Unsure [X ][/INDENT]
Transgender	________________________X_______________________		Cisgender
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Sexual		__________________X_____________________________		Asexual
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Romantic	_________________X______________________________		Aromantic
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Masculine	______________________X_________________________		Non-Masculine
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Feminine	______________________X_________________________		Non-Feminine


[B]SEXUALITY[/B]

[B]Men Are:[/B]
Attractive	________________________X_______________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Women Are:[/B]
Attractive	_X______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Non-Binary or Gender-Variant People Are:[/B]
Attractive	_X______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Masculinity Is:[/B]
Attractive	_________________X______________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Femininity Is:[/B]
Attractive	________X_______________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Androgyny Is:[/B]
Attractive	_X______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]



This was still hard


----------



## Kr3m1in

R MARKS THE SPOT



Code:


[B]IDENTITY[/B]

Intersex	_______________________________________________R		Non-Intersex
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Male		_______________________________________________R		Non-Male
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Female		R_______________________________________________		Non-Female
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transsexual	_______________________________________________R		Cissexual
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transgender	_______________________________________________R		Cisgender
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Sexual		R_______________________________________________		Asexual
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Romantic	__________R_____________________________________		Aromantic
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Masculine	____________________________R___________________		Non-Masculine
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Feminine	_________________R______________________________		Non-Feminine


[B]SEXUALITY[/B]

[B]Men Are:[/B]
Attractive	_______________________________________________R		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Women Are:[/B]
Attractive	R_______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Non-Binary or Gender-Variant People Are:[/B]
Attractive	___________________________________________R____		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Masculinity Is:[/B]
Attractive	__________________________________________R_____		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Femininity Is:[/B]
Attractive	RRRR_______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Androgyny Is:[/B]
Attractive	________________________R_______________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]


Cheers


----------



## Aßbiscuits

_X MARKS THE SPOT_​


Code:


[B]IDENTITY[/B]

Intersex	____________________________________________x__		Non-Intersex
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Male		____________________________________________x__		Non-Male
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Female		__x____________________________________________		Non-Female
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transsexual	____________________________________x__________		Cissexual
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transgender	_______________________________x_______________		Cisgender
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Sexual		_______________________________________________		Asexual
[INDENT]Unsure [x][/INDENT]
Romantic	____x__________________________________________		Aromantic
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]

[B]SEXUALITY[/B]

[B]Men Are:[/B]
Attractive	____________________________x__________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Women Are:[/B]
Attractive	______x________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Non-Binary or Gender-Variant People Are:[/B]
Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [x][/INDENT]
[B]Masculinity Is:[/B]
Attractive	__________________________________________x____		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Femininity Is:[/B]
Attractive	__________________________________________x____		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Androgyny Is:[/B]
Attractive	_____________x_________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]

*******. But, okay....now what?

I don't think this chart explains that I don't like masculinity or femininity, I just prefer for the people I like to be in a feminine body, have feminine looks and body parts and take care of themselves as much as it's seen acceptable for women. I'm not attracted to anything that goes outside physically being a woman.


----------



## b0oradl3y

I have no idea how to properly paste this but whatever..it still works.

Code:
*IDENTITY*

Intersex ______________________________________________x Non-IntersexUnsure [ ]​Male x______________________________________________ Non-MaleUnsure [ ]​Female ______________________________________________x Non-FemaleUnsure [ ]​Transsexual ______________________________________________x CissexualUnsure [ ]​Transgender ____________________________________________x__ CisgenderUnsure [ ]​Sexual _x______________________________________________ AsexualUnsure [x]​Romantic __x____________________________________________ AromanticUnsure [ ]​*SEXUALITY*

*Men Are:*
Attractive _x_____________________________________________ UnattractiveUnsure [ ]​*Women Are:*
Attractive _________________________________________x_____ UnattractiveUnsure [ ]​*Non-Binary or Gender-Variant People Are:*
Attractive _______________________________________________ UnattractiveUnsure [x]​*Masculinity Is:*
Attractive __x____________________________________________ UnattractiveUnsure [ ]​*Femininity Is:*
Attractive _____________________________________x_________ UnattractiveUnsure [ ]​*Androgyny Is:*
Attractive _________________________________x_____________ UnattractiveUnsure [ ]
​


----------



## Arioche

Cruciferae said:


> *LOOK WHAT I MADE!*
> Because I've come to realize the question 'what are you' is really fucking complicated sometimes. Fill it out if you'd like, I'd feel like my efforts were being validated, and if you see anything I'm missing let me know.
> 
> 
> _X MARKS THE SPOT_​
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]IDENTITY[/B]
> 
> Intersex	_______________________________________________		Non-Intersex
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Male		_______________________________________________		Non-Male
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Female		_______________________________________________		Non-Female
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Transsexual	_______________________________________________		Cissexual
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Transgender	_______________________________________________		Cisgender
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Sexual		_______________________________________________		Asexual
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Romantic	_______________________________________________		Aromantic
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Masculine	_______________________________________________		Non-Masculine
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> Feminine	_______________________________________________		Non-Feminine
> 
> 
> [B]SEXUALITY[/B]
> 
> [B]Men Are:[/B]
> Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> [B]Women Are:[/B]
> Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> [B]Non-Binary or Gender-Variant People Are:[/B]
> Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> [B]Masculinity Is:[/B]
> Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> [B]Femininity Is:[/B]
> Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> [B]Androgyny Is:[/B]
> Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
> [INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
> 
> 
> Now I'll work on filling mine out... This may take a bit.


Nicely organized. However, I'm not quite sure how I should interpret "attractive". My attraction will fluctuate greatly between several definitions: romantically attractive, physically attractive (aesthetically), and sexually attractive (sexual arousal).


----------



## nevermore

This..........


----------



## killerB

I deleted as i didn't copy it and paste it correctly.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@killerB, you're the tech genius, love


----------



## killerB

Kr3m1in said:


> @killerB, you're the tech genius, love




That is what I have a NT for..........LMAO


----------



## Kr3m1in

I love gay men and all...but... I don't understand why you can't just wear whatever is clean out tonight. 
*SO*, we will sit in a laundromat and drink and wait for the *perfect shirt* to dry.

People kill me sometimes. I just want to go dance....


----------



## Maethirion

_X MARKS THE SPOT_​


Code:


[B]IDENTITY[/B]

Intersex	______________________________________x_________		Non-Intersex
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Male		____________________x___________________________		Non-Male
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Female		___________________x____________________________		Non-Female
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transsexual	_________________________x______________________		Cissexual
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Transgender	_x______________________________________________		Cisgender
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Sexual		______________________________________x_________		Asexual
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Romantic	__________________x_____________________________		Aromantic
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Masculine	__________________x_____________________________		Non-Masculine
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
Feminine	____________________x___________________________		Non-Feminine


[B]SEXUALITY[/B]

[B]Men Are:[/B]
Attractive	________________________________x_______________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Women Are:[/B]
Attractive	_______x________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Non-Binary or Gender-Variant People Are:[/B]
Attractive	_______________________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [x][/INDENT]
[B]Masculinity Is:[/B]
Attractive	__________________x_____________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Femininity Is:[/B]
Attractive	___________x____________________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]
[B]Androgyny Is:[/B]
Attractive	__________________x_____________________________		Unattractive
[INDENT]Unsure [ ][/INDENT]


----------



## Maethirion

I had a weird thing for Mary Martin when I was younger, like 6ish. I thought she was the coolest thing since sliced bread. Did anybody else watch the Peter Pan Musical with Mary Martin as a kid?
http://www.toptenz.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/Mary-Martin.jpg


----------



## Kr3m1in

Almost charged with breaking and entering tonight, but one of the cops was a lesbian...*exhale*


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> Almost charged with breaking and entering tonight, but one of the cops was a lesbian...*exhale*


Were you actually trying to break and enter into someone else's house/property?


----------



## Vaan

i'm straight and i may not be the most accepting of it, but my philosophy has always been to judge people on WHO they are, not WHAT they are, so heres a song for you all ^^





(also sorry girls i kinda accidentally took one of yours :S


----------



## Disfigurine

Page 69.

/immature


----------



## chibs

beast in peace said:


> 1. Gay.
> 2. Because I liked boys since the age of 5, I had and knew about gay family members and in Brazil I guess it's more acceptable.
> 3. I was 5 or 6
> 4. I like vegan cheesecake, if there's such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Being gay is awesome because it forced me to accept myself at an early age.
> b) I'm out completely, but in a respectful and dignified way.
> c) Yes I have been harassed for it, such is life.
> d) My raging headache.


a boy from brazil? awesome.

i got the same impression though, brazilians do handle the whole thing way more relaxed... i even had random guys stand up for me on occasion


----------



## skycloud86

Vaan said:


> also sorry girls i kinda accidentally took one of yours :S


Took one of their what?


----------



## chibs

Kr3m1in said:


> Almost charged with breaking and entering tonight, but one of the cops was a lesbian...*exhale*


here in germany, you could also avoid charges by proofing you were completely shitfaced. worked for me...


----------



## Kr3m1in

@skycloud86 , no, we hopped the fence to get to the basketball court to play in the moonlight.apparently, this is America and that isn't okay. And 3 cops appeared and I had to use all my charm on one of them..it workednow I am out of charm...


----------



## Kr3m1in

@chibs in the enemy land, you can do just about anything..in Russia you just give the cop a smoke..actually, I don't think we even have breaking and entering charges there. unless you rob a house.


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> @skycloud86 , no, we hopped the fence to get to the basketball court to play in the moonlight.apparently, this is America and that isn't okay. And 3 cops appeared and I had to use all my charm on one of them..it workednow I am out of charm...


I don't know how the police here in the UK would act in such a situation, but to charge someone with breaking and entering just for that seems petty.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@skycloud86, this is no Europe. I paid 200$ for smoking on a bus stop..on which I was alone.


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> @skycloud86, this is no Europe. I paid 200$ for smoking on a bus stop..on which I was alone.


That's ridiculous.


----------



## Kr3m1in

skycloud86 said:


> That's ridiculous.


They were also telling me how all those movies about Russians breaking laws were true...I was furious.I guess I just look up to no good. Or something.


----------



## Vaan

skycloud86 said:


> Took one of their what?


its embarrassing to talk about because it makes me sound like an asshole XD


----------



## Kr3m1in

I bought that lady cop frozen yogurt..lol..it was the most awkward 'date'.me, sweaty, with a ball, and her in her uniform, with her guns...
I can brag about having called a cop 'sugar' now though. I guess that feels good


----------



## PrinceinExile

Most (I say most cause I have met a few cool cops) Most Police are total assholes in America who only want to fill their quota, I once got harassed by three cops from leaning up against a tree they said I'd break it, it's an old willow tree 3 times my size in girth and 7+ times in height. 

Incidentally that cool cop was pretty funny, didn't care that my friends we're smoking on private property (that all the other cops harass us for) , didn't care if they had any thing on them, even joked around about weaponry without using it as an excuse to search us, all he was looking for was a crack dealer who had been in the area apparently. We couldn't help him sadly. (I say sadly case we were about 200 yards from a school at the type)


----------



## killerB

Kr3m1in said:


> I bought that lady cop frozen yogurt..lol..it was the most awkward 'date'.me, sweaty, with a ball, and her in her uniform, with her guns...
> I can brag about having called a cop 'sugar' now though. I guess that feels good


I tell you, it's ALL about the guns......a woman in uniform with guns...HOT!


----------



## Kr3m1in

killerB said:


> I tell you, it's ALL about the guns......a woman in uniform with guns...HOT!


eh...I was just being a gentleman..she wasn't anywhere near my type, but I had to return the good deed
I don't really go for the whole gun/uniform thing. If anyone has guns in a relationship i'd probably be the one, in all honesty...but just cause I am Russian, not cause i'm manly or anything...
But yeah, to each their own


----------



## SarcasticBlack

1. What are you? Technically, I'm a homoromantic asexual. I'm not into sex. I just like the working of a relationship and helping a partner grow into a better person, as well as growing into a better person myself. However, I classify myself as a lesbian. I guess I'd really be bisexual, since I'd never limit myself to one gender... but I'm really physically attracted to women. 

2. How'd you know? I just... knew. It's like how you know if you like chocolate or vanilla.

3. How old were you when you found out? I think I always knew, but it was recent when I let myself finally think about it and admit it to myself. This is odd for me because I've always been a supporter of gay rights and surround myself with gay men. Yet, I'd never allow _myself _to think about it. When I finally did, I realised how much I truly am attracted to other women.

4. Do you like cheese cake? There are people who don't like cheesecake? 


*Topics of the moment:* 

a) Why it is awesome to be gay. I don't think it is anymore awesome to be gay than it is to be straight, bi, pansexual or asexual. It's just a preference.

b) Have you come out yet? Yeah, I told my family on Christmas morning! LMAO! They said, "Yeah, we know. We were just waiting for _you _to get on board!" They're very supportive. Hearing my relatives call me "gay" is still kind of weird, but also very liberating. 

c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? Yes. I was called a "******" daily when I worked a second job at Arby's.


----------



## Mange

1. What are you? Lesbian when it comes to relationships. If I haven't had a gf in a while I might have sex/date a guy I'm friends with just cuz.
2. How'd you know? Sixth grade I had a crush on a girl named Cassey. I still think she's adorable. 
3. How old were you when you found out? 12, 13 ish
4. Do you like cheese cake? Fuck yes!


Topics of the moment: 

a) Why it is awesome to be gay? I think it's rather lonely to be honest.
b) Have you come out yet? Yup. For a few years.
c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? Eh, when I was in sixth grade these eight graders were getting kinda shitty with me about it, but I was still confused at the time so they couldn't have been absolutely positive, I was just friends with this really flamboyant gay kid at the time so they just thought I was too I guess?
d) Whatever else you can think of. Uh, my first girlfriend is crazy. I moved across the country for her and she broke up with me after like a week. Lol.


----------



## Liontiger

entperson said:


> What is this? Are you in my head? This is like my exact list wtf.


We have good taste. Nuff said.


----------



## eburian

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Gender:female
Posts:4,042
Blogs:6
Join Date:Sep 2010
Post Rank:Respected
My Mood: mellow
Thanked:3812 timesJung:INTP - The ThinkersEnneagram:Unknown
Birth: Location:If I were cliche & predictable I'd write "in my mind" or something, but I ain't no follower. Canada.
Achievements 
Tab 5 Content:Block ATab 5 Content:Block BTab 5 Content:Block CTab 5 Content:Block DTab 5 Content:Block ETab 5 Content:Block FTab 5 Content:Block GTab 5 Content:Block HTab 5 Content:Block I

1) Does being gay (or any LGBTQIA) affect how you view things such as religion, politics, the nature of human existence, philosophy, etc. ?
Yes, it makes me want to look into how society defines gender and psychologically understanding what sexuality means in terms of philosphy, religion, and other disciplines. 

2) Do you like porn?

Yes! I like girl- girl b/c otherwise male parts kinda freak me out... lol 
3) What's your opinion of vegetarians?

Ever since I studied buddhism, I've contemplated becoming one or making more vegtarian meals. I don't mind them. I would try vegetarianism to see if I could do it and challenge myself to not eat good meat. haha
4) Top or bottom?
in sex? Haha... I guess if all depends if I'm dominant or the other person is. 
5) what color is your car/bike/shoes/mode of transportation?
purple and green/ golden

6) environmentalism; yay or nay?

yay!


----------



## Liontiger

Hmm this looks like fun. 



TheLuckyOne said:


> :crazy::happy:
> 
> I'll give it a try...but I'm not exactly creative :blushed:
> 
> 1) Does being gay (or any LGBTQIA) affect how you view things such as religion, politics, the nature of human existence, philosophy, etc. ? Hmm, well I would assume it would affect these things, at least in part, because being gay is a part of me and would therefore influence my thinking, even if I wasn't totally aware of it. That being said, I grew up in a pretty liberal area as it is, so it really just meshed well with my current thinking as I was figuring myself out. That was a really long way to say "not really." lol
> 
> 2) Do you like porn? Yes, in general. I'm picky about it, though.
> 
> 3) What's your opinion of vegetarians? Well, I am one, so...
> 
> 4) Top or bottom? Both. I like being in a submissive position, but I also really love giving. So I need a happy balance.
> 
> 5) what color is your car/bike/shoes/mode of transportation? My car is grey, but I don't drive it so much anymore. My shoes are all different colors.
> 
> 6) environmentalism; yay or nay? yay
> 
> That's all I got...feel free to add to it :happy:


----------



## PrinceinExile

o.o Those don't sound like jokes to me.


----------



## Moss Icon

*1. What are you?* Fluid, but mostly into my own gender. If I'm into anything at all, true attraction for me is rare! 
*2. How'd you know? *Because it is part of me*
3. How old were you when you found out?* My sexuality? Started to wonder at 16, realised about 20 or 21, openly declared it at 25
*4. Do you like cheese cake?* Yes


*a) Why it is awesome to be gay?* I wouldn't say being any given sexuality is "awesome." But being not-straight does force you to grow more, undergo a journey hetero folks rarely do or understand
*b) Have you come out yet?* I tell people if it's relevant. I'm "out" to my immediate family and close friends. But I don't think anyone should have to preempt every conversation with "btw, I'm gay." 
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* Not directly, just been surrounded by the usual casual (and not-so-casual) homophobic banter that people idly sling around. My temper flares when it happens around me and I get all confrontational and aggressive.
*d) Whatever else you can think of.* People are people and love is love. Gender and gender-normative ideals are made far too big a deal out of. As are sexuality-based norms, even amongst those claiming to be accepting and open-minded.


----------



## killerB

Good Morning folks! It's PRIDE month in the USA, so Happy PRIDE! Were going to the rally this week in Lansing and then next weekend bringing the kids and parents to the family friendly one here.


----------



## silmarillion

*1) Does being gay (or any LGBTQIA) affect how you view things such as religion, politics, the nature of human existence, philosophy, etc. ?*
I don't know... My sexuality has forced me to question many values that I used to have. But I think I would have questioned them sooner or later anyway.

*2) Do you like porn?*
Sometimes. I'm not a huge fan of it though.

*3) What's your opinion of vegetarians?*
I like them if they choose it because they care about the animals, the world etc., but not if they do it because _"you should be one because otherwise you're not a part of my awesome club of po-faced bastards"_. :tongue:
I don't know if I can label myself a vegetarian, but I think eating less meat is great. If I cook, I usually cook vegetarian food. But if someone invites me to dinner and they serve meat, I eat it.

*4) Top or bottom?*
Variety ftw :wink:

*5) what color is your car/bike/shoes/mode of transportation?*
I have black shoes and red shoes. I had a black bike, but someone stole it :angry: And the buses in my city are green :happy:

*6) environmentalism; yay or nay?*

YAY!!! Nature is my best friend.


----------



## Disfigurine

killerB said:


> Good Morning folks! It's PRIDE month in the USA, so Happy PRIDE! Were going to the rally this week in Lansing and then next weekend bringing the kids and parents to the family friendly one here.


Sounds fun.


I've personally never been to Pride.
The one in my town sucks and is practically non-existent 
I'll just celebrate it in my own lil way per usual.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Belua, I'll celebrate with you babeh.

And in a big way;P


----------



## killerB

Why don't both you gals come on over and we'll all have a ton of fun in Chicago?????


----------



## de l'eau salée

I'm a penised INFP who has a _preference_ for penis, but I'm not the slightest fan of dicks. Although that is the most accurate way of describing my sexuality, I think that sounds a bit vulgar, and it also misportrays my personality quite a bit (I'm quite prudish), so I like to refer to my sexuality as "ribbonned." I enjoy the circumstantial fluidity it implies, which I find perfectly accurate and relevant to both myself and my view on sexuality.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@killerB sounds enticing, I love Chicago...;P


----------



## Drewbie

More questions, yay~

*1) Does being gay (or any LGBTQIA) affect how you view things such as religion, politics, the nature of human existence, philosophy, etc. ?*
Yes, probably a lot. Not so much religiously, that has been affected by too much other stuff to really be affected by my gender/sexuality, but my politics and world view are very much filtered by my gender/sexuality status. It's very hard for me to see or accept things as black and white.

*2) Do you like porn?*
I do like porn, but I'm very picky about visuals. I usually prefer my imagination or erotica

*3) What's your opinion of vegetarians?*
I'm an off and on again vegetarian, so I guess I see vegetarians positively. Due to digestive issues, meat isn't something I can eat on a consistent basis without making myself sick, but it's too convenient for me to give up all together.

*4) Top or bottom?*
Top. Except when I bottom and sometimes even then. I don't know how well top/bottom really apply to me. I'm assertive, but I also prefer my partner to be assertive. Who sticks what and where are pretty poor indicators of top and bottom.

*5) what color is your car/bike/shoes/mode of transportation?*
Black shoes. Also a pair of brown shoes but they're not overly comfortable for walking. Also I'm rather familiar with Greyhound buses, though I'm so used to seeing the inside of those I can't particularly remember what color they are on the outside. Inside they're blue.

*6) environmentalism; yay or nay?*
Yay!


----------



## Mange

1) Does being gay (or any LGBTQIA) affect how you view things such as religion, politics, the nature of human existence, philosophy, etc. ?
I'm not a fan of politics, or religion so no, and no. I accept eccentricities in people, I love them. The more unique the better. 

2) Do you like porn?
I like erotica books, anime, and goth girls more than anything else..Sometimes I find a decent porn video but most I don't like. 

3) What's your opinion of vegetarians?
Strong willed, intelligent, open minded

4) Top or bottom?
you forgot sideways xp

5) what color is your car/bike/shoes/mode of transportation?
red converse 

6) environmentalism; yay or nay?

yea


----------



## Khar

@_android654_ just posted this thread over in Current Events: Gay Marriage in New York. For anyone interested in reading, but looks like same sex marriage passed, if I understand what's going on correctly. Sorry, in the wrong nation to know much! 

And the questions: 

*1) Does being gay (or any LGBTQIA) affect how you view things such as religion, politics, the nature of human existence, philosophy, etc. ?*

Nope. If I was straight, I'd have the same positions as I likely do now. Being homosexual is rarely a defining characteristic in many of my positions, save for a very small handful -- even including a lot of topics relating to homosexuality. 

*2) Do you like porn?*

I'm a guy. Studies say we're equally horny regardless of preference. I tend to agree! 

Porn be awesome. I'm honestly not all that picky either. Quite a few friends of mine have odd fetishes or interests, so its fun to delve into their worlds and see what it's all about. 

*3) What's your opinion of vegetarians?*

I don't have an opinion, really. If I felt I should become a vegetarian, I would become one, but understand the choices (or adherences) others have made. 

*4) Top or bottom?*

Switch. Depends on how my partner wants it. 

*5) what color is your car/bike/shoes/mode of transportation?*

White cheap shoes. Green bike, green vehicle. 

*6) environmentalism; yay or nay?*

Whatever tutes your horn. Personally, why not? It's cheaper to be green a lot of the time.


----------



## z5500x4

z5500x4 said:


> Hello! I met a guy named Thomas! He's pretty awesome, hoping it works out !!


Okay, so it didn't work out *Cries*


----------



## Jennywocky

Khar said:


> @_android654_ just posted this thread over in Current Events: Gay Marriage in New York. For anyone interested in reading, but looks like same sex marriage passed, if I understand what's going on correctly. Sorry, in the wrong nation to know much!


That was just the Assembly, which is controlled by Democrats.

The Senate (controlled by Republicans) is one vote shy of passing. It could pass tomorrow, or it might be tabled without voting. No one knows what will happen.



z5500x4 said:


> Okay, so it didn't work out *Cries*


*hugs* I'm sorry.


----------



## Kr3m1in

z5500x4 said:


> Okay, so it didn't work out *Cries*




If he didn't fit, he's ugly anyway. *hands you a Flirtini*


----------



## z5500x4

Jennywocky said:


> *hugs* I'm sorry.


Thanks you 


Kr3m1in said:


> If he didn't fit, he's ugly anyway. *hands you a Flirtini*


Actually I think he is amazing, but he gave up on me  

Thanks :d


----------



## SharpThingsExciteMe

*1. What are you? *
A very proud bisexual.

*2. How'd you know? *
I started to have feelings for a best female friend of mine.

*3. How old were you when you found out?*
The ripe age of thirteen.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
I worship it.

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay *
I get to be the guy and the girl in the relationship.

*b) Have you come out yet?*
Yes, and I was lucky enough to have understanding parents and friends.

*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
Thankfully no, but there's a first time for everything.


----------



## Le9acyMuse

*1. What are you? 
* I don't like labels. I mostly like guys, and vaguely women.
* 2. How'd you know? 
* Kissing females ain't as fun? lol I have what I used to call "bi-days" every couple o' months.
* 3. How old were you when you found out?
* For guys, I knew since ~ kindergarten (3-4 y.o.). I was sooo stupid when I had my first crush. I didn't know the ins and outs of love, obviously, but I didn't hide my joy from being around him. I even tried looking up my then teacher's skirt. I had a l'il problem with discretion.. For ladies, it came when I hit senior year in HS. Shocking feeling; had never happened before then, even though my friend-girl since 10th grade liked making random advances. To this day, I have a curious fascination with lesbian stuff.
* 4. Do you like cheese cake?
* I prefer cheese without cake. Ooh-cheese
* 
a) Why it is awesome to be gay * It's awesome being aware of yourself. You learn to appreciate the chemistry that makes you everything you are. 
* b) Have you come out yet? 
* Yep. For those who don't know, I haven't cared to tell 'em. Still, if they asked, there's only ever one answer.
* c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
* oy, yeah. Used to be doom, gloom and vindictiveness, but I'll retire my liberty over my dead body. Can't keep a good isfp down.
* d) Whatever else you can think of.
* Um.. I think big ears, big noses, bushy brows or widow's peaks are sexy? Gives y'a character! :wink:


----------



## b0oradl3y

I understand people's need to label themselves, but it just bothers me that we live in a society where a person feels the need to do so. People are so nosy about others' sexuality. Why can't we all just be?


----------



## Kriash

b0oradl3y said:


> I understand people's need to label themselves, but it just bothers me that we live in a society where a person feels the need to do so. People are so nosy about others' sexuality. Why can't we all just be?


I'll admit- sometimes I am nosy and I want to know about other people's orientation. I never press them to talk about it though, and I don't really care what anyone considers themselves. I am not sure why I am interested, but I am.


----------



## silmarillion

Le9acyMuse said:


> * Kissing females ain't as fun? lol I have what I used to call "bi-days" every couple o' months.*


*

Bi-days? I'll start using that word roud:*


----------



## clear moon

*1. What are you?*
Lesbian
*2. How'd you know?*
I watched Mulholland Drive
*3. How old were you when you found out?*
I've known since I was 8 or 9 but I was in denial until I was 15.
*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
yes








dat cheesecake
*a) Why it is awesome to be gay?*
My girlfriend is with me, ...... I can think of no other reason, I'm kind of indifferent to the whole gay thing now
*b) Have you come out yet?*
To most of my friends, I'm not out to my family. I'm not sure when I will tell them but I should probably do it soon...
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
I thought I would be alienated because of it, but nobody's seemed to care at all. I'm lucky.
Though there was one guy who got way too excited upon learning I was gay and interrogated me about lesbian sex
*d) Whatever else you can think of.*
I want cheesecake...


----------



## Le9acyMuse

Labels tend to overgeneralize. And labels are already prone to superficially tell others apart. Like "gay." Is it tryna say we're all...happy? And "straight"? As in, not bent; unbroken or to-the-point? Even "****/hetero/bisexual" have me at odds. Makes it sound like anyone who prefers a particular gender is automatically incapable of sex with the other. No-one is _incapable_ of sex with anyone else. It's just an attraction people... Saying "bi" doesn't solve the issue when "hetero" and "****" shouldn't have been distinguished in the first place.

Thing about labels is that they are made to be guesswork. There's no scientific approach to it. It's just *misnomer hearsay *that has become socially acceptable. Which is pretty much circumstantial proof that science doesn't know all there is to know about sexuality. There is probably no avoiding curiosity for things that are misunderstood, but when ignorance takes to form it is hard to undo. Quite a thin line between curiosity and ignorant deduction.

Like @b0oradl3y put it, it's better to just let be and go with what we all know, which is that we are all human, and we're all of human nature. No-one better, worse, or more guiltless than another. Unfortunately, religion is among the heaviest to meddle in this ring. Following after are supremacist-minded people (religious or non-religious). Sometimes there's no difference.


----------



## rockthered101

^ That was so insightful and well said.


----------



## BlueCherokee

1. Bi.
2. Always admired both genders and I was gradually aware of my attraction to both, but I really became aware when I had a bi boyfriend and hearing him talk about it made me more conscious of it in myself  
3. 21
4) Cheesecake is awesome! <3 

a) it's amazing being attracted to both - there's so much variety and it makes me much more open to appreciating beauty in both genders ^_~
b) Come out to all the people that matter to me. In fact, coming out to my best friend made her come out to ME! lol
c) I've never really been bullied or anything because of it . .


----------



## BlueCherokee

> I'll admit- sometimes I am nosy and I want to know about other people's orientation. I never press them to talk about it though, and I don't really care what anyone considers themselves. I am not sure why I am interested, but I am.


I want to tell you that I feel the same way. . I'm only usually really curious to hear about it from guys though. . . it's not too interesting to hear that a girl likes girls. I mean, you can hear that anywhere, but it's not very often to hear that a male likes other males  that intrigues me for some reason - I think more than it should


----------



## Drewbie

Redoing these things here because I'm bored and have noticed things recently that would change my answers.

*1. What are you?* 
Gray-romantic (leaning closer to aromantic) polysexual.

*2. How'd you know?* 
Romantically? I rarely experience romantic attraction and quite prefer it that way. I don't highly value romantic relationships. I don't want them, I resent them after a time when I do get romantically involved, and I'd much prefer some other form of relationship with a person. I am much happier in ambiguously defined, open relationships.

Sexually? For a long time I thought I was demisexual but after reevaluating my desires, sexual and romantic, I realized that what I was identifying as and what I was living where rather opposing, thought they looked similar in action. 

I experience only small amounts of primary sexual attraction. This, combined with my near aromantic tendencies, is largely why I thought I was demisexual. When I was younger, not sexually aware of myself, and in a monogamous relationship it seemed like I was demisexual because I was sexually focused solely on the person I was in a relationship with and there wasn't any room in my little gray-romantic heart to develop even a smidgen of romantic attraction for anyone else. 

However, I experience heaps of primary sexual desire which recommends I satisfy that desire with any number of people regardless of their gender, gender presentation, or level of conventional attractiveness. I don't feel either secondary sexual attraction or secondary sexual desire. 

*3. How old were you when you found out?*
23. That's what I get for trying to rationalize being romantic when I'm clearly not and never have been. It's kind of like when I had to come to terms with not being a cisgender person or not being straight and not being monogamous. Fuck you very much society for confusing me with your normativity.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
I love cheesecake.














(Rabger's model for definitions of sexual attractions and sexual desires)


----------



## moonlight_echo

1. What are you?
Gay/possibly asexual. 

2. How'd you know? 
I tried dating men, but any time we kissed I felt ready to vomit. 

3. How old were you when you found out?
I knew something was different growing up, but didn't realize what it was until I was around 17 or 18.

4. Do you like cheese cake?
I love oreo cheese cake.

a) Why it is awesome to be gay?
Because it leads you to see life from a different perspective and to question the norm.

b) Have you come out yet?
To many.

c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
Not directly, but there were rumors of my gayness that weren't exactly spread in a positive way.


----------



## david25

*1. What are you? *Gay
*2. How'd you know? *I'm complely certain, never really felt anything for girls. 
*3. How old were you when you found out? *I had the 'aha!' moment when I was 12, sorta realised I had been gay all along. Didn't come out until I was 19. 
* 4. Do you like cheese cake?* I love cheesecake. Depends on the type, chocolate, strawberry, raspberry or toffee are favourites.

*Topics of the moment:* 

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay *Because you know never to judge anyone, that everyone is different, everyone has the right to be whoever they want to be. Getting to kiss my fiance whenever I want as well is pretty cool. 
* b) Have you come out yet? *Out to most of my friends, all of my family, and a few colleagues too. Took a long time to get to this stage though.
* c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? *No actually, I was terrified for years that I would have. I suppose I'm incredibly lucky to say everyone has been supportive, or if they're not at least they've been quiet about it.
* d) Whatever else you can think of.* I can't think of anything else. I'm sure there's more to me than just this, but thats enough to know for just now.


----------



## Mishkin

1. What are you? Gay
2. How'd you know? When I started fancying my male friends! I love men - specifically my fiance! I have never felt any attraction to the opposite gender. 
3. How old were you when you found out? 12
4. Do you like cheese cake? I will say it depends on the cheese cake 

*Topics of the moment:* 

a) Why it is awesome to be gay? Same-sex love is beautiful! 
b) Have you come out yet? Yes, to everyone. I love who I am and will happily tell anyone who wants to know. 
c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? Yes, I have been called a '******' once or twice and also I had some trouble in school. It has only made me stronger.
d) Whatever else you can think of? To those of you who live in repressive societies - never lose sight of who and what you are. You are beautiful, normal and wonderful just the way you are and just because your current place may be horrible, it does not mean there is anything wrong with you. Just by existing we help to change the world!


----------



## MorbidNerd

nevermore said:


> Not if the labels are relevant. More information equals a better, fuller, and more precise understanding of a person, which is a help to most people.


 Agreed. Labels need not be important or even necessary at all for oneself, but they are very useful when dealing with other people in order to avoid unnecessarily long and complicated explanations when responding to questions and such.


----------



## MonieJ

1. *What are you?*
Thought I was straight but I may be Bi 

2. *How'd you know?*
I don't, that's the problem :crying:

3. *How old were you when you found out?*
If I think back I was in 11th grade when I thought this girl was really pretty and I wanted to get to know her better so around 16 but idk if that means anythin  

4. *Do you like cheese cake? *
Love it but I'm a cookie person


----------



## lethal lava land

1. I'm a gay male
2. I've been this way since I can remember, but it was obviously a long process of coming to realize/accept it etc. (That happened around age 18 or 19
3. I can recognize if a girl is cute or whatnot, but that's as far as it goes.
4. Yes, I like cheesecake..not my favorite, but I do enjoy it.


----------



## RobynC

*1. What are you?*
Bisexual

*2. How'd you know?*
Because when I hit puberty I found myself attracted to girls and guys.

*3. How old were you when you found out?*
About 11 years of age, around the time I hit puberty.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
Of course, who doesn't.


----------



## SigurdBlake

*1. What are you? *

Gay.

*2. How'd you know? *

I'm not attracted to females, though I am comfortable being with females.
*
3. How old were you when you found out?*

Around 4th grade so... 7, I guess?

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*

More of a savory person, but I won't object to free cakes 


*Topics of the moment:* 

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay?
*
Truthfully? I don't quite know yet. I've had my worst moments of it, but now I don't regret it. Still, the awesomeness of it has yet to be reached 

* b) Have you come out yet? 

*To my family and a few relatives, I'm not sure when I will be totally open about it though.

* c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?

*Seeing as I act like a girl sometimes (no offense to the ladies), I have been called names because of it. But I've never paid any attention to insults people directed at me.

* d) Whatever else you can think of.

*My soft bed, pillows, and blanket.


----------



## RobynC

*Cruciferae*

Rainbow-cheesecake? Is that just dye, or multi-flavoring?


----------



## Drewbie

@RobynC
It's dye.


----------



## Indigo Aria

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> So this view can basically be summed up as thus: It's okay to bully and belittle people if they are 'socially undesirable', but that doesn't mean that we should do so in such a brutal way that it makes 'normal people' uncomfortable. Do you think that this is a real phenomenon, or am I just being my normal conspiracy theorist self, and overreaching ?


Hmm...I haven't looked at it from this direction before, this is interesting.

I tend to think that the idea of it being okay to belittle and bully people who don't conform to "standard specification" comes from the way society teaches us to think of life as a competition. Who has the biggest house, the richest car, the hottest mate, and, most relevantly, who fits heteronormative standards of their biological sex best? All our lives, we’re trained for this competition. And more often than not, people devote their entire being to this race, and when someone comes along and shakes up this little pre-planned, convenient philosophical package, people go haywire and react very stupidly.

Lucky for me, I made it out before it consumed me. More like...I was driven out because, by nature, I have no competitive spirit in me. But anyways, it always seems like the lucky few who are self aware and observant of the world around them make it out. I believe I think you’re right and that this theory leads right up into yours... :wink:


----------



## Drewbie

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> So this view can basically be summed up as thus: It's okay to bully and belittle people if they are 'socially undesirable', but that doesn't mean that we should do so in such a brutal way that it makes 'normal people' uncomfortable. Do you think that this is a real phenomenon, or am I just being my normal conspiracy theorist self, and overreaching ?


This is something I experience pretty much every day, so I'm going to say it's real. Whenever there is a group of people being oppressed/hurt, the people with privilege over that group make it about their feelings _in some way_. White people make racism about their feelings, straight people make heterosexism about their feelings, men make sexism against women about their feelings, cis people make trans-bigotry about their feelings, it happens everywhere and everything intersects. I mean ffs gay panic and trans panic were/are considered legit excuses for violence against GLBT people _even in some GLBT circles_.


----------



## killerB

I just get so frustrated by the narrow view that some hetero people have of men/women and what constitutes a 'real' man/woman.

I still am sorta pissy that some of the girls at work said I was not 'girly' because I change my own oil and tires, and also maintain my own tools and mowers, equipment, etc. I told them they were confusing helpless for 'girly' . How does knowing how to care for the machinery I buy make me unfeminine? Should not everyone know the basics about car care, tool care and stuff like that? I guess it annoyed me to be compaired to some idea that for a women to be feminine, she is judged by hetero standards of helplessness. I guess they figure that all feminine women must be taken care of by their big strong man, and that a woman should never, ever enter the bastion of manhood(Tool territory) to actually have a conversation with men about such manly things! 

Some of us wear clothes from the guys section and still cry over a chick flick also. Some of us actually love to converse about cars, bikes and how to best fix your lawn mower while wearing a miniskirt and heels. Who could have guessed it?


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Cruciferae said:


> I mean ffs gay panic and trans panic were/are considered legit excuses for violence against GLBT people _even in some GLBT circles_.


I found that there are a lot of internal problems in the LGBT community. One of the big ones is the fact that there is a trend arising where genderqueer and transgendered individuals are being deemed as 'radical caricatures' by those homosexuals/queers who adhere to gender identity norms. I don't know how many times I've been told by lesbians that they are looking for 'real' women (feminine), and that if a woman dates a masculine lesbian then she is really a straight girl who is pretending to be gay. 

My best guy friend, who is gay and a bit feminine, claims that he cant stand ultra feminine gay men. He thinks that they are just "too much". This pisses me off because more masculine men look down on him all of the time because of HIS femininity, so why would he do the same thing to other feminine men? We're headed into an era where 'bulldykes' and 'sissy boys' will be sacrificed by the gay community for the sake of gender norm assimilation.


----------



## Drewbie

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> I found that there are a lot of internal problems in the LGBT community. One of the big ones is the fact that there is a trend arising where genderqueer and transgendered individuals are being deemed as 'radical caricatures' by those homosexuals/queers who adhere to gender identity norms. I don't know how many times I've been told by lesbians that they are looking for 'real' women (feminine), and that if a woman dates a masculine lesbian then she is really a straight girl who is pretending to be gay.
> 
> My best guy friend, who is gay and a bit feminine, claims that he cant stand ultra feminine gay men. He thinks that they are just "too much". This pisses me off because more masculine men look down on him all of the time because of HIS femininity, so why would he do the same thing to other feminine men? We're headed into an era where 'bulldykes' and 'sissy boys' will be sacrificed by the gay community for the sake of gender norm assimilation.


I've seen this. I've also seen a lot of 'you can't be a [gender] because you're [trait associated with another gender]. People not only want to say a woman who's attracted to, following your example, a masculine woman is straight but that a masculine woman must really be a trans man because of her gender presentation. Likewise I've seen a lot of my FAAB non-binary friends be told they can't possibly be anything other than women because they wear dresses or enjoy typically feminine things and I've seen trans women be told they can't be women because they're butch. People really aren't progressing much with 'what defines gender', they seem to just be shifting the focus from genitals to presentation instead of focusing on respecting self-identification.


----------



## rustygershon

> I don't know how many times I've been told by lesbians that they are looking for 'real' women (feminine), and that if a woman dates a masculine lesbian then she is really a straight girl who is pretending to be gay.


Ugh. Been there done that. And the asinine statement: "If I wanted to date a man I would date a real one, not a fake one." Sorry no. I'm not trying to be a man I'm just being me. One of my exes told me the other day that she thinks I might be trans because I "don't like my breasts". I said no I like them just fine. I just don't want to draw attention to them or me. And I think that is insulting to trans people. 



> This pisses me off because more masculine men look down on him all of the time because of HIS femininity, so why would he do the same thing to other feminine men?


Because someone has to be on the bottom. He can say "yeah I'm a bit fem, but at least I'm not that fem." I guess its like how kids that are abused or made to feel weak at home turn around and bully smaller kids at school.



> I've seen trans women be told they can't be women because they're butch


Damn. More bullshit. I know a MTF lesbian. She gets a little upset because she can't figure out the whole make up thing and thinks she doesn't have a good eye for fashion. I'm just like "look a lot of lesbians are the same way. Besides standing next to me you are beyond fem. lol." And its true. When we go out I get called sir and she gets called ma'am or lady. She thinks its awesome.


----------



## killerB

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> I found that there are a lot of internal problems in the LGBT community. One of the big ones is the fact that there is a trend arising where genderqueer and transgendered individuals are being deemed as 'radical caricatures' by those homosexuals/queers who adhere to gender identity norms. I don't know how many times I've been told by lesbians that they are looking for 'real' women (feminine), and that if a woman dates a masculine lesbian then she is really a straight girl who is pretending to be gay.
> 
> My best guy friend, who is gay and a bit feminine, claims that he cant stand ultra feminine gay men. He thinks that they are just "too much". This pisses me off because more masculine men look down on him all of the time because of HIS femininity, so why would he do the same thing to other feminine men? We're headed into an era where 'bulldykes' and 'sissy boys' will be sacrificed by the gay community for the sake of gender norm assimilation.



I also have noted this. I am one of those Femme(straight looking) girls who date masculine(Butch) women. I have had people in my own LGBT community make commentary and accuse me of being straight and just trying out lesbianism. My wife, who is Butch, but not Hard Butch, shops in the guys section and has heard comments about "she must want to be a man" from other lesbians. If offends me that the people who should embrace differences, and have been bullied and threatened for our differences, pass judgement on what we think is TOO different. It's really sad.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

killerB said:


> I also have noted this. I am one of those Femme(straight looking) girls who date masculine(Butch) women. I have had people in my own LGBT community make commentary and accuse me of being straight and just trying out lesbianism. My wife, who is Butch, but not Hard Butch, shops in the guys section and has heard comments about "she must want to be a man" from other lesbians. If offends me that the people who should embrace differences, and have been bullied and threatened for our differences, pass judgement on what we think is TOO different. It's really sad.


I understand exactly what you've gone through. It astonishes me how such ignorant people can exist in the gay community. I once had a friend who told me that it was 'gay' and disgusting for two butches to be with each other. What's the difference between heterosexuals thinking that gay people are disgusting, and heteronormative lesbians thinking that butch on butch is disgusting? I could have sworn that two butch women dating each other are still two GAY WOMEN. But I guess I'm just stupid. It doesn't help that I'm a butch who is attracted to other butches.



rustygershon said:


> Sorry no. I'm not trying to be a man I'm just being me.


Exactly. I hate when people try to steal my womanhood from me just because I'm masculine. When will people learn that it is not clothes that make the "man", or the "woman" (or all those in between). As I said before, I would laugh at people's stupidity if their ignorance didn't cause death, oppression, and destruction for those who don't conform to 'traditional' gender identities.


----------



## antiant

Since this is the only thread. When is the The Real L Word coming back on?!?! I love that show. It's like sniffin' coke off a hookers ass. It's not good for you, but it's definitely exhilHE*Rating*. The last season ended too abruptly. :/


----------



## Indigo Aria

So I have an actual question...

I am only familiar with the terms "butch" and "femme" in the context of females. Do these terms apply to males, too? Or do they have a different set of words? I picked up the word "femboy" from deviantART, and I've only ever really seen it used there, specifically in the context of yaoi and a few boys who seriously could pass for 20 something girls.

I'm not up to date in QUILTBAG terminology, in fact I just learned "QUILTBAG" from one of @Cruciferae's posts


----------



## Jace

@KINGoftheAMAZONS Me too. A LOT of people are covert homophobes/transphobes without even realizing it. They support some LGBT rights but not all, they unintentionally say things that hurt LGBT people... It angers me, but I believe we must fight it calmly and with acceptance of the enemy. After all, it's not their fault they were born into a time/place/family/religious division/etc. that marginalizes LGBT people. Most of them learned that LGBT people are inferior growing up.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

TheLuckyOne said:


> So I have an actual question...
> 
> I am only familiar with the terms "butch" and "femme" in the context of females. Do these terms apply to males, too? Or do they have a different set of words? I picked up the word "femboy" from deviantART, and I've only ever really seen it used there, specifically in the context of yaoi and a few boys who seriously could pass for 20 something girls.
> 
> I'm not up to date in QUILTBAG terminology, in fact I just learned "QUILTBAG" from one of @Cruciferae's posts


I always thought the terms top and bottom were a reasonable comparison, albeit faulty since it goes by the assumption that a top is the masculine one and bottom is feminine always. All it dictates is your preference in the bedroom; there are some very aggressive and controlling bottoms and passive tops, so it's not something you can know just by looking at someone. So maybe it's different from butch and femme in that they're less encompassing terms. I've never seen them applied to males before.


----------



## silmarillion

People don't understand the differences between gender and sexuality. Your legal gender may be male, you may dress like men are supposed to do but still think of yourself as a woman. Or your legal gender may be female, and you may think of yourself as a woman but dress "like a man". That doesn't say anything about your sexuality. Nothing.

The way you dress says something about you and who you are, how you want to present yourself and so on. But I feel that it's a burden that people see so much in some fabric, my haircut, my hobbies and how I cross my legs. I can't explain my sexuality or my gender just by those things. It's much more complex than that.

Sometimes I feel that just because you're not straight, everything you do has to be in line with your definition of yourself. I guess it can be like that for straight people too, but I have nothing to compare with


----------



## rustygershon

Rachel Maddow talks about the documentary Miss Representation and about how haters don't like the way she looks.


----------



## Spades

Happy Asexuality Awareness Day and Coming Out Week!
*
1. What are you?*
I'm a Gray-A female. I'm straight but bi-curious. I have polyamoury values but prefer friends with advantages.

*2. How'd you know?*
5-year closed relationship followed by 2 years of experimentation. Prefer the latter.

*3. How old were you when you found out?*
I knew I wasn't very sexual by about 18, the rest around 20.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
It's alright. Is that a sexual reference


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

How many of you have heard of a woman by the name of Maggie Gallagher? Watch the video below and tell me what you think about her views.






Also, here's an excerpt from the organization that Maggie represents (the National Organization for Marriage): *"My Dear Friends,

How quickly do the cultural inhibitions shift after same-sex marriage becomes the law?

In Connecticut, just a few years after court-ordered gay marriage became the law of the land, a public high school in Hartford chose to put on a musical featuring two boys kissing passionately....

In one sense, of course, we should not be surprised. The heart of the gay-marriage movement is a new moral idea: There is no difference between two men in a sexual union and the union of a husband and wife, and if you see a difference there is something wrong with you.

Of course once the government accepts the legitimacy of this position, public schools are going to reflect and promote, with your tax dollars, this new moral norm in a variety of ways, some we can predict and some we cannot.

This is a movement that has trumpeted what they believe and want, and then accuses others of lying or bad faith when they say those beliefs and demands will have consequences.

Meanwhile in New Jersey, a public school teacher posted her objections to celebrating Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender History month in her public school. Gay-marriage advocates are demanding she be fired. An "investigation" has been launched.

"She has a right to say it. But she does not have a right to keep her job after saying it," one former public official said.

What did Viki Knox say?

She did not call any person a name. She specifically called for kind and loving treatment of gay people and said that's the way she treated gay people in her life. She said she believed that homosexuality is a sign of a "perverted spirit" of this age.

Turning against the spirit of what God asks of us, she meant. Sin, she said, "breeds like cancer."

This week, for her sins, the Human Rights Campaign delivers 75,000 signatures—hardly any from her school district of course—demanding that the board act against Viki."*

So do you believe that NOM's assessment of the gay movement is accurate? Do you think that it's inappropriate for high schools to do plays that feature two males kissing? Do you believe that the teacher is being unfairly attacked for her opinions?


----------



## killerB

TheLuckyOne said:


> So I have an actual question...
> 
> I am only familiar with the terms "butch" and "femme" in the context of females. Do these terms apply to males, too? Or do they have a different set of words? I picked up the word "femboy" from deviantART, and I've only ever really seen it used there, specifically in the context of yaoi and a few boys who seriously could pass for 20 something girls.
> 
> I'm not up to date in QUILTBAG terminology, in fact I just learned "QUILTBAG" from one of @Cruciferae's posts



Yes, they also apply to males. There is actually many more words in the gay male culture than us girls ever thought of. I read 'Gay to Z' a book about slang, mostly male gay slang, and I was actually amazed at how many words there was for penis alone! Much of it is, and has been, lost such as the hankey code, because people are more open now and they don't have to have a specialized slang or code to communicate like they did when just being thought of as gay was a death knell.


----------



## scorpio_queen

1. Bisexual
2. That's personal XD
3. 10-12, I guess. 
4. SAWRIGHT.

I just joined the LGBTAQ club at my college, and I'm stoked. I've never really spoken to someone who I KNEW was bi or lesbian and I'm having lunch with another woman who's bi on monday (not a date..actually I think she's the one who talks to people who want to find out more about themselves.) Can't wait for the next meeting <3 I am really excited to actually start opening up and meet other women/people in general who are..well, LGBTAQ and some just straight allies. 0_o Yup.


----------



## rustygershon

> So do you believe that NOM's assessment of the gay movement is accurate? Do you think that it's inappropriate for high schools to do plays that feature two males kissing? Do you believe that the teacher is being unfairly attacked for her opinions?


I think they did kinda get it right. Two consenting adults wanting to get married is two consenting adults wanting to get married. The gender of any of them doesn't matter. If someone doesn't like it, then that's their problem. People who are against gay marriage are just ignorant assholes who want to feel they are special. Probably the same people who would have fought against inter racial marriage.

I don't think its inappropriate for a high school play to have two guys kissing if they have had plays with boy/girl kissing. 

As far as that teacher goes, she posted her statements in an open online place. Its no different from standing on a street corner with a bullhorn. When you do something like that, you have to know that not everyone is going to agree with you. If you don't want to face the consequences of your words then don't make them public. The First Amendment only says the government can not go after you for speaking your mind. It doesn't protect you from your fellow citizens.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

rustygershon said:


> I think they did kinda get it right.


Lol NOM is a part of the ignorant asshole club. They are in no way, shape, or form pro-gay rights. Just wanted to clear that up so no one here would mistake NOM as an egalitarian group.


----------



## Ace Face

@Nutkin ...Questioning! That's what it means  

I'm kinda wondering why the "A" isn't represented. *ACE PRIDE*


----------



## So Long So Long

Nutkin said:


> I want to know what the "Q" in LGBT*Q* means.* Can someone tell me?* =)


It can mean questioning or queer. Personally I opt for queer and use C for curious instead, but it's really up to you. 

There are also alternative acronyms like QUILTBAG and GSM (which I'm in favour of but some people find the word minorities problematic, so...)


----------



## So Long So Long

Tu Es Foutu said:


> @NutkinI'm kinda wondering why the "A" isn't represented. *ACE PRIDE*


Yeah, I wasn't aware of Asexuality except when it came to Science back when I made this thread. I'm rather versed in it now as a grey-a myself. 

I might see if I can message a moderator about changing the thread title to including us aces because I'm unable to edit the original thread starting post for some reason. 

Hmmm.


----------



## Ace Face

Ah, I see  I think there are more of us out there than we think! Awareness is lacking greatly, though...


----------



## entperson

Nutkin said:


> I want to know what the "Q" in LGBT*Q* means.* Can someone tell me?* =)


I normally go with Queer for that one. Sometimes it can mean questioning but I feel like Queer is an all-encompassing term so it's more inclusive that way.


----------



## Nutkin

Clairière de Seigle said:


> It can mean questioning or queer. Personally I opt for queer and use C for curious instead, but it's really up to you.
> 
> There are also alternative acronyms like QUILTBAG and GSM (which I'm in favour of but some people find the word minorities problematic, so...)


Okay, thanks! I was used to seeing LGBT, so I got a little confused with the other letter. 

I have one question for gays. I would love to see your input.
As a Libertarian I'm all for equal rights and capitalism. Some Libertarians in my acquaintance want to _privatize _ALL marriage (in the Libertarian community it's a proposed solution for the gay marriage debate). There would be "marriage firms", in this so-called plan. In other words if you wanted to get married you would get find a firm that offered what you want, and you wüd get the license and then find a church that is willing to marry gays. How wüd you feel if you lived in a country that had "private marriage"?? Wüd you not like it because "it just isn't the same", or for some other reason? or wüd you approve of it. Of course in this plan, straights wüd undertake a similar process to get married. 

Marriage privatization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## entperson

Nutkin said:


> Okay, thanks! I was used to seeing LGBT, so I got a little confused with the other letter.
> 
> I have one question for gays. I would love to see your input.
> As a Libertarian I'm all for equal rights and capitalism. Some Libertarians in my acquaintance want to _privatize _ALL marriage (in the Libertarian community it's a proposed solution for the gay marriage debate). There would be "marriage firms", in this so-called plan. In other words if you wanted to get married you would get find a firm that offered what you want, and you wüd get the license and then find a church that is willing to marry gays. How wüd you feel if you lived in a country that had "private marriage"?? Wüd you not like it because "it just isn't the same", or for some other reason? or wüd you approve of it. Of course in this plan, straights wüd undertake a similar process to get married.
> 
> Marriage privatization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


If everyone else got the same kind of marriage that I was allowed to get and my marriage were to be recognized everywhere within this country as the same kind of marriage a straight couple would have, I would see no issue with privatized marriage. I really don't care what it's called or what it does, I just want to same rights as everybody else.


----------



## Nutkin

Gay TV Star | Assault | Car vandalized | Ann Coulter | The Daily Caller
What do you gays think of this? Is this article biased? or does it have some truths in it?


----------



## cue5c

I'm not in the right mind to offer any opinions on those questions right now, so I'll just post the topic starter ones:

1. What are you? 
2. How'd you know? 
3. How old were you when you found out?
4. Do you like cheese cake?

1. I'd say about a 4.5 on the Kinsey scale, but I can only picture myself staying attracted to a guy over a period of time. So Gay.

2. Weird dream when I was 15 and the second I woke up everything clicked. I should have realized when I was younger since I remember thinking to myself in kindergarten, "Why do boys shine brighter than girls?" but of course I paid no attention to it.

3. 15, although I'd been questioning for a while.

4. In small doses.

I feel accomplished now.

Go back to discussing relevant topics now, haha.


----------



## lethal lava land

Random question: Idk if I'm allowed to ask this, but why was the coming out story thread closed? Does anyone know?


----------



## loriemoon

*1. What are you? *
-I'm a human :wink:. Sexual orientation: lesbian. Gender identity: I consider myself as transgender.
*2. How'd you know?* 
-S.O:... Gender: research.
*3. How old were you when you found out?*
-Sexual orientation: I guess I had my first crush at 12. Gender: Recently.
*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
-Nope.

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay *
-I only can speak for myself: I'm open-minded and I don't view the world as the 'female/male' society reign. 
*b) Have you come out yet? *
-Only to my closest friends.
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
-Not directly.
*d) Whatever else you can think of.*
-Chocolate ice cream and rainbows.


----------



## leumaslime

*What are you?*

Gay male, though still struggling with my identity at the moment.

*How did you know?*

It's just a feeling I've felt ever since I was little. I've always just felt "different." Thinking of being with a man is just the most exciting thing to me right now. Being with a woman was never really in the picture. I also always looked more closely at the male romantic leads in movies than the female romantic leads.

*How old when you found out?*

Probably maybe 6 or 7 when I first felt those feelings, suppressed them, only connected the dots when I was 13 or 14 (funny story goes with this!). 

*Do you like cheese cake?*

In modest portions  It is just so darn rich!

*Why it is awesome to be gay: *

I am a part of the most diverse and accepting community in the world 

*Have you come out?*

Si, but only to my family, and to three of my professors in college, two RAs in my dorm, and my hall director, oh and my tennis coach. So scared of coming out to my friends, especially my best friend. My family is incredible and I'm lucky they are so accepting of it.

*Been bullied/harassed because of it? *

No, I've played sports my whole life and never was a social outcast, but in reality I was since no one knew the true me.

*Whatever else you can think of:*

I love cheese, especially of the goat and Brie varieties. I also love coffee ice cream, the water (the ocean; lakes; etc.), tennis, soccer (as well as most sports), animals, and baking & cooking. I also dabble in fashion/the arts (plays, movies), reading, history (and most other academic subjects, especially science), and language (J'adore Français!). I'm also looking forward to traveling the world. I'm set to go to Brazil with my best friend and his girlfriend for the 2014 WC, assuming he doesn't freak when I come out to him.


----------



## lethal lava land

leumaslime said:


> *What are you?*
> 
> Gay male, though still struggling with my identity at the moment.
> 
> *How did you know?*
> 
> It's just a feeling I've felt ever since I was little. I've always just felt "different." Thinking of being with a man is just the most exciting thing to me right now. Being with a woman was never really in the picture. I also always looked more closely at the male romantic leads in movies than the female romantic leads.
> 
> *How old when you found out?*
> 
> Probably maybe 6 or 7 when I first felt those feelings, suppressed them, only connected the dots when I was 13 or 14 (funny story goes with this!).
> 
> *Why it is awesome to be gay: *
> 
> I am a part of the most diverse and accepting community in the world


I had a similar experience, except I've kinda known ever since I hit puberty, but I just suppressed/disregarded my thoughts and feelings till I was 19. I convinced myself that I was 'normal' and 'straight' to the point where I dated a girl for 3 years almost online. Since we broke up, it allowed me to come to terms with my sexuality and blah blah

side note: I'm thinking about doing a coming out video on Youtube. 1) Because it'd be fun & i've never really done a Youtube video before, and 2) The last time I posted here, I wasn't out to my parents. They recently found out..so I'm out to everybody minus my extended family.


----------



## leumaslime

lethal lava land said:


> I had a similar experience, except I've kinda known ever since I hit puberty, but I just suppressed/disregarded my thoughts and feelings till I was 19. I convinced myself that I was 'normal' and 'straight' to the point where I dated a girl for 3 years almost online. Since we broke up, it allowed me to come to terms with my sexuality and blah blah
> 
> side note: I'm thinking about doing a coming out video on Youtube. 1) Because it'd be fun & i've never really done a Youtube video before, and 2) The last time I posted here, I wasn't out to my parents. They recently found out..so I'm out to everybody minus my extended family.


I could have definitely started relationships with girls, but I just knew I wouldn't let the relationship go very far. And at least being in that relationship sort of validated your sexuality? 

And I think you should totally do a Coming Out video, that would be realllly cool. I love hearing other people's stories!


----------



## lethal lava land

leumaslime said:


> I could have definitely started relationships with girls, but I just knew I wouldn't let the relationship go very far. And at least being in that relationship sort of validated your sexuality?
> 
> And I think you should totally do a Coming Out video, that would be realllly cool. I love hearing other people's stories!


I should. I'd probably take forever to record it and get it right. And I do too. I can't tell you how much time i've spent watching people's coming out stories. It's ridic.


----------



## leumaslime

lethal lava land said:


> I should. I'd probably take forever to record it and get it right. And I do too. I can't tell you how much time i've spent watching people's coming out stories. It's ridic.


Hahaha. That's funny, I thought I was the only one that 1) has watched countless coming out videos and 2) uses "ridic." I also say "dece" (decent) a lot, which sometimes my friends call me out for, since for some reason it hasn't caught on as common slang quite yet.


----------



## lethal lava land

leumaslime said:


> Hahaha. That's funny, I thought I was the only one that 1) has watched countless coming out videos and 2) uses "ridic." I also say "dece" (decent) a lot, which sometimes my friends call me out for, since for some reason it hasn't caught on as common slang quite yet.


I also say "samesies" a lot :3


----------



## leumaslime

lethal lava land said:


> I also say "samesies" a lot :3


SAMESIES. No just kidding, but that was an irresistible comeback. Haha. I do say "gross" and "ew" a lot (For example, mention a really bigoted politician, and either of those words will probably be my reaction), as well as "bitch," but mostly to make people laugh. Most of the time they're just not appropriate words to use and there's awkward pauses after. I really need to control how often I say those words, they've come to represent way too many adjectives


----------



## lethal lava land

leumaslime said:


> SAMESIES. No just kidding, but that was an irresistible comeback. Haha. I do say "gross" and "ew" a lot (For example, mention a really bigoted politician, and either of those words will probably be my reaction), as well as "bitch," but mostly to make people laugh. Most of the time they're just not appropriate words to use and there's awkward pauses after. I really need to control how often I say those words, they've come to represent way too many adjectives


Haha I use those a lot too..especially with unfavorable politicians. I'll also use "hot" sarcastically..if something is disgusting/repulsive. Like if there's something disgusting in our sink, or someone says something outrageously gross/sexual in nature.


----------



## leumaslime

lethal lava land said:


> Haha I use those a lot too..especially with unfavorable politicians. I'll also use "hot" sarcastically..if something is disgusting/repulsive. Like if there's something disgusting in our sink, or someone says something outrageously gross/sexual in nature.


Oh that's funny, I'm actually laughing out loud (I almost never write "lol" - except just then). I just noticed how much we're blowing up this thread, everyone's probably gotten an inordinate amount of notifications haha


----------



## lethal lava land

Haha indeed! At least we're staying on topic though!


----------



## RandomlyChildish

> 1. What are you?


a lesbian 



> 2. How'd you know?


the way I look at girls are different from other girls'.



> 3. How old were you when you found out?


13.



> 4. Do you like cheese cake?


not really.



> a) Why it is awesome to be gay


being gay is just like being straight because love is love. but personally I think gay people usually are more loyal than the normal straight people out there.



> b) Have you come out yet?


to a few friends. because I don't usually talk about sexuality but if someone asks I will just tell them straight away. 



> c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?


no. but some people say it's disgusting but I just ignore them.



> d) Whatever else you can think of.


gay marriage needs to be legalized.


----------



## living_proof

What are you?

I'm a gay male

How did you know?

I developed a really strong crush for a lad in my art class when i was 14, who luckily for me cant have been completely straight either cause when i flirted with him he more than did it back !!

How old when you found out?

Oops already answered this. Fourteen !!

Do you like cheese cake?

OMG YES. Especially Lemon. I want one now.

Why it is awesome to be gay: 

I'm not sure. I suppose it makes me a little bit more different?

Have you come out?

Yes !! Everyone knows. Except my parents, but I'm openly gay except for them. I am just waiting for the right moment !!

Been bullied/harassed because of it? 

I didn't come out in school but for some reason people have always been able to smell it on me !! Ever since I was like 4 I've had kind of had very feminine tendencies and all my friends have always been girls...so its no surprise

Whatever else you can think of:

Nothing in the world matters !! So go away and have a great life !!


----------



## Apostrophic Catastrophe

1. The way I understand the terminology, I'm queer.
2. There was a suspicious amount of gay porn accumulating on my computer.
3. Twelve.
4. Yes, dammit, but I just swore off sugar!


----------



## Sonny

*1. What are you? *
Gay.

*2. How'd you know? *
Most over-asked irrelevant question. You know because you know.

*3. How old were you when you found out?*
I remember knowing who I was about 5, just didn't know what it meant.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
I like cheese. I like cake. Together is gold.

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay *
We're prettier.

*b) Have you come out yet? *
Way out.

*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
Discriminated against more than anything. I don't scream "fairy" so I'm not often harassed.

*d) Whatever else you can think of.*
I poop rainbows.


----------



## Indigo Aria

I'm wondering if I should be submitting a resignation card for this thread 

Since starting HRT I've been becoming more and more of a straight girl...


----------



## NotYourTypicalHero

1.What are you?

Well, i'm an INFP according to this site, a Female according to biology, a virgo according to astrology, a weird person according to my friends, a big sister, a brunet, short, and a newly affirmed bisexual, who leans towards women. I'm ME. No boxes, no bars, no lines, no fine print, just ME. 

2.How did you find out? 

I was always kind of... diffrent. I messed around a (very) little bit while i was younger. Then, I fell hard for a girl, my absolute best friend... yeah... not sure how THAT'S gonna turn out... 

3.How old were you when you realized it?

um...13, was when i really noticed. fought it hard for a while, then I accepted it as just another part of myself when i was 16.

4.Do you like cheese cake?

Hell yes. CHOCOLATE ALL THE WAY!


----------



## silmarillion

Indigo Aria said:


> I'm wondering if I should be submitting a resignation card for this thread
> 
> Since starting HRT I've been becoming more and more of a straight girl...


If it's your old posts that bother you, don't worry. People change and there's nothing wrong with it


----------



## Indigo Aria

Tengwar said:


> If it's your old posts that bother you, don't worry. People change and there's nothing wrong with it


=] It's just the ones where I referenced my own gender before. It doesn't even make sense from a queer perspective anymore, but whatever. It's only explicitly stated why in one location, and I prefer to keep it that way, ha


----------



## CoopV

1. What are you? 

Gay and INFJ. Though not a typical INFJ I'd say. 

2. How'd you know? 

Since I can remember I think. But what really did it for me was when I was very young and saw on comedy central a naked man and woman with black bars over their parts. As soon as I saw the male one I knew XD

3. How old were you when you found out?

5-7 maybe

4. Do you like cheese cake?

Yuuuup. Strawberry or Oreo. 


*Topics of the moment:* 

a) Why it is awesome to be gay 

Ummm... we make the world prettier and more loving? lol idk

b) Have you come out yet? 

To my immediate family yes. Not to my extended family, not at work, and with my friends for the most part yes. 

c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?

A bit but nothing serious. Funnily enough it was mostly gossip behind my back never anything to my face or physical. 

d) Whatever else you can think of

I need to marry Alexander Skarsgard XD


----------



## knittigan

eros5th said:


> I need to marry Alexander Skarsgard XD


Only if you're willing to fight me for him.

*What are you?*

Depending on the company, I identify as a lot of things. Heteroflexible, bisexual, queer. The last one's the most accurate because my sexual and romantic orientations don't line up all that neatly.

*How'd you know?*

By being visually, sexually, romantically, or emotionally attracted to both men and women, by thinking critically about what's missing from my relationships with men, and realising that it's women.

*How old were you when you found out?*

There have been varying degrees of finding out. I known since I was as young as 4 or 5 that I was very interested in women, realised in puberty that I was sexually attracted to them, and finally stopped identifying as straight last semester, at 20, after reading "Bisexual Politics" by Carol Queen.

*Do you like cheese cake?*

I love it.

*Why it is awesome to be gay.*

I'm not gay, but it's awesome to identify as bisexual because I feel like I'm finally being honest with myself.

*Have you come out yet?*

To some people, not to everybody. My boyfriend knows, a lot of my friends know. My family doesn't. I've never been out on the job. I always correct people when they refer to me as straight for political reasons (because I'm not), but I don't tell every person I meet because I don't think that my sexuality is particularly relevant most of the time. Because I still don't flaunt my personal life to most of the people I know, a lot of people who haven't personally met my boyfriend don't know that I'm dating anyone. There were a lot of rumours about me being a lesbian in high school because I didn't ever date and I never confirmed or denied them because it didn't matter to me what people thought. I'm pretty ambiguous most of the time and I very outwardly support gay rights so I would imagine that there are a lot of people who have already made up their minds about what I am.

*Been bullied/harassed because of it?*

No, but I get into a lot of arguments with people who are homophobic bigots.


----------



## CoopV

knittigan said:


> Only if you're willing to fight me for him.


:angry:

Luckily I keep hearing he looks like a typical Swedish guy. Thank god! But I need to get my ass to Sweden :laughing:


----------



## Dylio

1. What are you? 

I'm gay  

2. How'd you know?

I've known since I was really little. I remember typing in "men.com" in the computer when i was a youngster and getting excited/afraid of the porn that popped up. I was only afraid that my parents would find out i typed it in. Lol

3. How old were you when you found out?

When I was in high school I was "bisexual," and after playing both fields for a while i knew i was gay. I stayed single my grad year and had the time of my life, and once i moved to the city i came out for the world.

a) Why it is awesome to be gay 

So many answers! An easier question would be "why isnt it awesome to be gay?" The first is because youre finally out of the closet, which makes life so much easier. The second is because girls LOVE gay guys. The third is because no gay person is a bible thumping hypocrite (unless theyre forced in the closet due to religion/culture)

b) Have you come out yet? 

Yes. I waited until i moved out of the house though, because i knew it would put a strain on my relationship with my conservative parents. I dont really think they were surprised, but no conservative parent wants a gay kid.

c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?

Shockingly only once. In high school I wasnt ever harassed because the ones i thought would harass me i blatantly lied to. Everybody knew though... Lol i was friends with every girl in my grade and had maybe one or two guy friends. The only time I was "harassed" was when I was walking in superstore with my boyfriend and he told me to hold his hand, so we held hands and walked by some toothless hick who blurted out "WTF?!" so my boyfriend told him to fuck off. Lol

d) Whatever else you can think of. 

If youre gay and in a high school thats in a conservative small town, I'd master the art of lying out of self-preservation. Being gay you learn that some people cant handle things due to ignorance, and its hard to change that. Dont make yourself a target unless you are certain that you can handle the possible consequences. 

And another tip for gay youth in small towns; once you graduate, GET THE FUCK OUT OF YOUR SMALL TOWN! Life is so much better when you can be gay and people accept/understand you 

One more thing! You know the "It gets better" campaign? What theyre saying is true. Life is SOOO much better when you're openly gay in a positive environment. If youre life is really shitty right now dont give up hope <3 Life will be great, just wait until you can seize that day!


----------



## lethal lava land

Dylio said:


> a) Why it is awesome to be gay
> 
> So many answers! An easier question would be "why isnt it awesome to be gay?" The first is because youre finally out of the closet, which makes life so much easier. The second is because girls LOVE gay guys. The third is because no gay person is a bible thumping hypocrite (unless theyre forced in the closet due to religion/culture)
> 
> b) Have you come out yet?
> 
> Yes. I waited until i moved out of the house though, because i knew it would put a strain on my relationship with my conservative parents. I dont really think they were surprised, but no conservative parent wants a gay kid.
> 
> c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
> 
> Shockingly only once. In high school I wasnt ever harassed because the ones i thought would harass me i blatantly lied to. Everybody knew though... Lol i was friends with every girl in my grade and had maybe one or two guy friends. The only time I was "harassed" was when I was walking in superstore with my boyfriend and he told me to hold his hand, so we held hands and walked by some toothless hick who blurted out "WTF?!" so my boyfriend told him to fuck off. Lol
> 
> d) Whatever else you can think of.
> 
> If youre gay and in a high school thats in a conservative small town, I'd master the art of lying out of self-preservation. Being gay you learn that some people cant handle things due to ignorance, and its hard to change that. Dont make yourself a target unless you are certain that you can handle the possible consequences.
> 
> And another tip for gay youth in small towns; once you graduate, GET THE FUCK OUT OF YOUR SMALL TOWN! Life is so much better when you can be gay and people accept/understand you
> 
> One more thing! You know the "It gets better" campaign? What theyre saying is true. Life is SOOO much better when you're openly gay in a positive environment. If youre life is really shitty right now dont give up hope <3 Life will be great, just wait until you can seize that day!



Great post

I wish I had waited to tell my parents, because it's put a strain big time on my relationship with them, especially my Dad, who thinks it's "sick" that I'm not "open-minded" because I've never been with a girl, yet says he doesn't want me hanging around with fairies, ******* etc. It was my fault (They found the url to a LGBT social networking site I went to in their recently visited urls) but ideally, I would have waited till I was financially independent from them to tell them

My dad is stuck in the single-minded family paradigm, and doesn't seem to understand that modern science has allowed same-sex couples to have children. He constantly tells me he wants to pass his stuff down, that his father, grandfather etc passed down to him. My Mom and Dad think it's something I 'picked up' from my friends, who I've repeatedly told them are straight, despite my Dad telling me I need to 'hang around people who date girls'. My mom has the annoying habit of inquiring about the sexuality of every person I associate with. It was easier to deal with them before, because I lived in an apartment with friends, but because of monetary issues, I now live back with them, and deal with my Dad's pretty blatant homophobic comments on a nearly-daily basis.

I feel like I'm more comfortable with myself, but sometimes that becomes less so when I feel the external pressures of my parents and their expectations pushing back on me with an equal and opposite force, which sucks. I don't feel like I can have a boyfriend, because my parents hate all my friends for some reason and made it clear that none of them are to come to their house. My Dad has also said he doesn't want me bringing a bunch of fairies/**** back to the house.

I really don't know what this post was, other than venting, and unintentionally bringing down the happy ray of sunshine that was Dylio's post. 

I do believe it gets better, and I'm a strong believer in that people shouldn't be forced to come out. They should do it on their own terms, and when the time is right for them. If they're in an environment that is hostile towards LGBT people, they might want to wait until they're in a better position, for their own well-being.

I also do think it's awesome to be gay. I'm relatively happy with who I am, and really did feel better once I was out to my friends. It's really just a matter of making the best of the hand I've been dealt, I suppose


----------



## electricky

*1. What are you?* 

Somewhere in the rainbow. Yes, I get to be one of the first Questioners on here..... but I'm likely somewhere on the bisexual spectrum. I consider myself pansexual because I really just don't care about what sex/gender the person happens to be. I'm also close enough to asexual that it makes things confusing, but I'm not.

*2. How'd you know? *

Unlike nearly everyone here, I haven't come to a just knowing point. I never had any real crushes before adulthood... and those fleeting ones that I've had recently seem to be gender-blind.

*
3. How old were you when you found out?*

Not sure if I could say there was any one age. I just assumed I was straight and played along until I was 15, but then I realized that there was something up with me being so.... unaffected either way, among these seemingly crazy boy-obsessed girls, so I've left things open since then. But since about 20 I've I started developing some semblance of very selective attraction, so after that point I've been taking my non-straightness more seriously into consideration. 

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*

Cheese cake is just..... cheese cake, right? Yes certain kinds are pretty good. 

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay *

It's awesome by association with myself... duh.

*b) Have you come out yet? *

I don't get the coming out thing. People will find out if they ask me or see me with a girl.... I don't get what the big deal is. I am careful about the people I answer directly to for now because I don't live on my own yet.

*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*

There are a couple certain people who really just want me to snap and see me in pain, who harass me on a regular basis about me appearing to be gay (I've never had a boyfriend and look somewhat androgynous due to not bothering to doll myself up regularly). It's annoying, but they're just incredibly immature and will forever be disappointed by the fact that I cannot be offended.

*d) Whatever else you can think of. *

This thread needs more awesome LGBTQ-themed stories. And where's the pride pictures? 


But wait, more questions.....

*1) Does being gay (or any LGBTQIA) affect how you view things such as religion, politics, the nature of human existence, philosophy, etc. ?*

No. I have believed that nothing is black and white long, long before I have seen such evidence in my sexuality. I can't even really say that it has reinforced my positions on current LGBT-related politics, or put something personal at stake for me, as I don't care about being married.... but it is nice to know that I probably won't be beaten or fired anymore if someone sees that I have a girlfriend. Anyway my point here is why should I have to experience something myself to treat people openly and with decency?

*2) Do you like porn?*

Yes, though almost exclusively when some of it is left to the imagination rather than the real hardcore stuff. And yes, I have a weakness for girl/girl :ninja:
*
3) What's your opinion of vegetarians?*

Awesome choice and control on their part.... I wish I wasn't so ridiculously addicted to meat. It's annoying if they try to guilt me about my addiction though...

*4) Top or bottom?*

I really think I'm in the middle here, lol.

*5) what color is your car/bike/shoes/mode of transportation?*

My daily coffee and any comfortable pair of sneakers. The color varies.

*6) environmentalism; yay or nay?*

Earth is the only known planet with [insert awesome thing here]. As much as I'm annoyed by government regulations, I'm an advocate of maintaining it as long as possible because who knows when our space program will get decent enough for an escape plan.


----------



## natOfbar

*1. What are you? *

I usually identify as pansexual. After discovering MBTI personality types I've realized that the two people I had actually fallen in love with were an INTP and ENTP. I'm an ENTP myself. So I guess I tend to go crazy for fellow NTPs. 

*2. How'd you know? *

Falling in love with a girl. I did not realize I was gay back then, but I on some level I had always known I could fall in love with just about anybody without regard to gender at all. 

*3. How old were you when you found out?*

Possibly 16/17.
*
4. Do you like cheese cake?*

Indeed I do!

*Topics of the moment:* 
*
a) Why it is awesome to be gay *

I'm not gay I'm pansexual, and it's awesome because I am basically sexually attracted to anyone who I find intriguing. 

*b) Have you come out yet? *

To certain friends yes. I don't see it as a HUGE thing now, because I'm finally comfortable with my sexuality after a long struggle of about 3 years. A lot of people around me are bisexual and/or tolerant to a great degree. I don't find it necessary to tell certain people I'm pansexual/gay because I don't see it as a big deal. I would definitely not hide it however if I became serious with someone, unless I found it to be more exciting that way. 
*
c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*

Nope. I've only ever told the right people. And should the truth slip out no one would dare to harass/bully me because I would kill them with my thumb.


----------



## espyr

*1. What are you? *
Lesbian, or bisexual. I've been in a relationship with a guy before but it wasn't satisfying. I wouldn't mind being in a romantic relationship with a guy, but I'm very hesitant to be in a sexual relationship with one. 
*
2. How'd you know? *
Because of the fantasies I have...ahem. And because of my general disposition around women and men. By that I mean, I feel I have more in common with men on a platonic level than I do with females. I can discuss things with them more easily, as if we're just friends, but it's harder to do this with females. I always feel as if I'm trying to impress them or something. Well, I'm not really sure that is a sign, but there you go. XD; Also, yes, I have fallen in love with a girl before.~
*
3. How old were you when you found out?*
I started questioning around the age of 15, I think. :Ua But there were signs at an earlier age, probably.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
Yeeesss!! <33

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay *
Ahah... I don't really have an answer to this, for I don't see how it is any more awesome to be gay than it is to be straight.... /is a party pooper

Okay, serious answer time. Being gay is awesome because girls are nice and fluffy. fuwa fuwa~ = u =

*b) Have you come out yet? * 
Nnnope. Well, actually I have, but only to one person, my closest friend...

*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* 
Only one person knows, so...

*d) Whatever else you can think of. * 
It's really hard to find romantic partners in my area, so I guess I'm going to do what *Dylio* suggested and "GET THE F#CK OUT" of this place...pretty soon since I'm already grown lmao. I'm just poor and NEET as all hell. ; w ;

Also hello everyone. :3


----------



## SkyWave

*1. What are you? *
Bisexual
*
2. How'd you know? *
Hard to say...the way girls interest me, and the way boys interest me feel different. Regardless, both have peaked my interest quite a bit. I've no relational experience with either gender, so what I think I know may not be set in stone.
*
3. How old were you when you found out?*
I think I started questioning it around 8 or 9. I starting accepting it around 18-19. Certainly a long time, I know, and sometimes I still wonder about it. 

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
Meh, I can barely get through a slice. I need more crust in the crust/cheese ratio. Flavored cheesecakes are more preferred.

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay *
The open mind? I guess there are probably closed minded lgbtq people out there, but that's what I like about it. 

*b) Have you come out yet? * 
No, well, to a few select friends. There's too much going on at home that I don't want to add anything more to. Besides, I prefer to get a place of my own and feel stable enough before I'd tell them. 

*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* 
Since no one knows, I can't really be bullied or harassed because of it. I was more of an average student who didn't get on anyone's good or bad sides.

*d) Whatever else you can think of. * 
Honestly, I don't like the idea of I like guys and girls. I feel that gender plays no role for me, and that it's the person that matters.


----------



## Aislingeach

*1. What are you? *
Gay
*
2. How'd you know? *
I've always been attracted to men only. Never once has a woman turned me on. I denied it for a while, but "straightness" never came on. I accept who I am now. 
*
3. How old were you when you found out?*
Around 11...but I had feelings for men before that when I was 7-8. Now at 17 I am fully accepting myself for who I am. For what God created me to be.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
Yes, I love it. 
*a) Why it is awesome to be gay *
I think being gay makes you more empathetic to other minorities, etc. And being "different" is pretty awesome 

*b) Have you come out yet? * 
I've only come out to a close friend of mine. Not to my family, YET. I'm still working up the courage.
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* 
Nobody, except my close friend, knows. So no...not really. 

*d) Whatever else you can think of. * 
I'm both gay AND Christian (yes these two are compatible; the early church performed gay marriage rites and the KJV Bible is very pro gay if you read it in context and by stuyding the greek/hebrew). Being both gay and Christian, you get "persecution" from both non-Christian gays and Christians. It's a unique position. But I will bear it the best I can. 

As Jesus said to us:
"Blessed _are_ they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven."

Here is also here is a verse where Jesus talks about gays.
"For there are some eunuchs, which were so _*born *_from their *mother's womb*: and there are some eunuchs, which were made eunuchs of men: and there be eunuchs, which have made themselves eunuchs for the kingdom of heaven's sake. He that is able to receive it, let him receive it." - Matthew 19:12

Eunuchs back then were either castrated men or homosexual men who had no feelings whatsoever for females. The third eunuch in this verse refers to celebates.
Read about born eunuchs being homosexuals here www(DOT)hiddenmeanings(DOT)com/gaysJesus2(DOT)htm
(sorry, post count not enough to do real links  )

Jesus loves gay people!!  I am proud to be gay and Christian.


----------



## espyr

I love your post so much, Aislingeach! <3 One of the reasons why I struggle with my faith is because I've been taught the bible's viewpoint on LBGTQ people is simply negative, but reading things like this always gives me hope. I don't want to view God as such a prejudiced being who would send someone to hell because of their race, sexuality, et cetera. :U


----------



## Curiously

May I just say that I hope to be alive and thus see the day when gay people can legally marry throughout the U.S. 
You love who you love. And love is love is love.


----------



## lethal lava land

Aislingeach said:


> *1. What are you? *
> Gay
> *
> 2. How'd you know? *
> I've always been attracted to men only. Never once has a woman turned me on. I denied it for a while, but "straightness" never came on. I accept who I am now.
> *
> 3. How old were you when you found out?*
> Around 11...but I had feelings for men before that when I was 7-8. Now at 17 I am fully accepting myself for who I am. For what God created me to be.
> 
> *4. Do you like cheese cake?*
> Yes, I love it.
> *a) Why it is awesome to be gay *
> I think being gay makes you more empathetic to other minorities, etc. And being "different" is pretty awesome
> 
> *b) Have you come out yet? *
> I've only come out to a close friend of mine. Not to my family, YET. I'm still working up the courage.
> *c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
> Nobody, except my close friend, knows. So no...not really.
> 
> *d) Whatever else you can think of. *
> I'm both gay AND Christian (yes these two are compatible; the early church performed gay marriage rites and the KJV Bible is very pro gay if you read it in context and by stuyding the greek/hebrew). Being both gay and Christian, you get "persecution" from both non-Christian gays and Christians. It's a unique position. But I will bear it the best I can.
> 
> As Jesus said to us:
> "Blessed _are_ they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven."
> 
> Here is also here is a verse where Jesus talks about gays.
> "For there are some eunuchs, which were so _*born *_from their *mother's womb*: and there are some eunuchs, which were made eunuchs of men: and there be eunuchs, which have made themselves eunuchs for the kingdom of heaven's sake. He that is able to receive it, let him receive it." - Matthew 19:12
> 
> Eunuchs back then were either castrated men or homosexual men who had no feelings whatsoever for females. The third eunuch in this verse refers to celebates.
> Read about born eunuchs being homosexuals here www(DOT)hiddenmeanings(DOT)com/gaysJesus2(DOT)htm
> (sorry, post count not enough to do real links  )
> 
> Jesus loves gay people!!  I am proud to be gay and Christian.


First, welcome to the board! Second great post, it's really interesting to hear from someone who is proof that those two things aren't mutually exclusive (much to the contrary of what you hear from the media, social conservatives, etc) I'm not personally religious, but I think that moving towards eliminating the stigma between the LGBT community and Christianity (and vice-versa) is a great thing, especially in the highly polarized and (generally) anti-LGBT culture we live in.


----------



## killerB

I personally am very very excited that more and more states are jumping on the Marriage bus.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

killerB said:


> I personally am very very excited that more and more states are jumping on the Marriage bus.


I'm surprised that Maryland is the next State poised to legalize gay marriage. I wonder if it will be put on the ballots in November though?


----------



## killerB

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> I'm surprised that Maryland is the next State poised to legalize gay marriage. I wonder if it will be put on the ballots in November though?


I hope they do, and I hope more states put it in the ballot also. Even here in the midwest, there are rumbles of overturning marraige bans that have been voted on and put into the Constitution. I think there is no stopping it now. More and more states are ratifying it, just like they did with interracial marriage. I am a bit suprised that it did not happen more in the west, but instead suddenly all the little eastern states are getting it done. I have no fear that any president elected will overturn things, there are simply too many gay supporters in Congress, Senate and as elected officals of various offices to overturn jack squat.


----------



## lethal lava land

You can bet that groups like NOM (The National Organization for Marriage) - ironically named, don'tcha think? - will waste millions of dollars to put these issues on the ballot in newly-won states like Maryland, and Washington state. I personally don't think something like this belongs on a ballot, namely people's rights, but what do I know? I only worry because so far we're 0 for 31 on marriage equality when it's sent to a vote. I don't know how good your math is, but those are terrible odds.


----------



## Aislingeach

This Bible is not against gays. Here are some videos to prove it!!


































 God bless!

here's a verse for the day: 
"Behold, this was the iniquity of thy sister Sodom, pride, fulness of bread, and abundance of idleness was in her and in her daughters, neither did she strengthen the hand of the poor and needy." - Ezekiel 16:49 (sounds like many Christians today!!)


----------



## Dylio

Just a question! Do any other PerC members think that an LGBT forum could be a nice addition to PerC? 

There's so many questions and so much news surrounding LGBT people/ issues, and most people here are pretty liberal and accepting of the whole thing. What do you think?


----------



## rustygershon

Yes I am proud of my state. Now neither or nor my girlfriend plans on getting married but its still awesome to have the choice. Our little town actually has a Rep that is very out spoken against gay marriage. He was working his little ass off to get it shot down. My girlfriend is now one of the people in charge of staging a protest that will be held in the downtown area. I'll be at DC Pride, but she told me to be ready for a call from her to pick her up from jail. lol


----------



## lethal lava land

Dylio said:


> Just a question! Do any other PerC members think that an LGBT forum could be a nice addition to PerC?
> 
> There's so many questions and so much news surrounding LGBT people/ issues, and most people here are pretty liberal and accepting of the whole thing. What do you think?


I think it could be a cool/interesting addition. As you said, there's a lot of LGBT-related discussion issues, and there seems to be a sizable LGBT population here, so I think it'd be pretty sweet


----------



## Gimlet

1. Gay?
2. I simply did. I never experience an existential crisis as some did. When others males began to like girls at whatever age, I simply developed the same feelings but for the same gender.
3. See #2.
4. I. Love. Cheesecake. 

a) "Why it is awesome to be gay" - I don't find it "awesome" per se, but just a small aspect of my person that has affected my life by a moderate amount.

b) "Have you come out yet?" - I came out to my friends when I was 15 as a sophomore in high school, and came out to my parents the following year as a junior. 

c) "Been bullied/harassed because of it?" - Not really. Although I generally avoid conflict, I am a 6'5" 295lb normal acting guy who lifts regularly. As you can imagine, most "bullies" never bothered with me.


----------



## Jennywocky

killerB said:


> I hope they do, and I hope more states put it in the ballot also. Even here in the midwest, there are rumbles of overturning marraige bans that have been voted on and put into the Constitution. I think there is no stopping it now. More and more states are ratifying it, just like they did with interracial marriage. I am a bit suprised that it did not happen more in the west, but instead suddenly all the little eastern states are getting it done. I have no fear that any president elected will overturn things, there are simply too many gay supporters in Congress, Senate and as elected officals of various offices to overturn jack squat.


I'm still concerned about making a rights issue a balloting issue; and while I think eventually many states will ratify same-sex marriage (I think the last stat I read, if only people over 65 voted then no states would support gay marriage and if people under 30 were the only voters then 39 states would support gay marriage), I'm hesitant to make it a referendum/prop basically because the political process is actually based more on money and advertising than on a true read. Case in Point: There is no way in hell Prop 8 should have ever passed in CA nonetheless, yet the same-sex proponents were asleep at the helm and the Mormons dumped a buttload of money into the states and leveraged their fearmongering against the traditionalist tendencies of the growing Hispanic population. What a disaster... and now we're having to sit through years and years of judicial review. 

Bush was elected twice by the general populace, against much good sense. 
Do we really want to put this stuff up for a public vote?


----------



## KittyKraz13

*What are you?*

A lesbian.

*How'd you know?*

I've always been more inclined to the same sex, but looking back, Hermione Granger (Emma Watson) was probably the tipping point. After viewing _The Sorcerer's Stone_, my mother, my sister, and I went into the bathroom, and they were both gushing about the boys; my sister found Harry adorable and my mother was fascinated by someonewhomIcan'tremember, and I told them that I loved Hermione Granger. They just laughed.

*How old were you when you found out?*

When I found out was quite late, but the Harry Potter thing happened when I was around 8. I have been with quite a few boys, but they were so unsatisfying. The problem was I thought that this dissatisfaction was normal, so I put up with it. It wasn't until two older friends of mine got together in a lesbian relationship when I was around 14 that I realized I needed to be with other girls, not with boys.

*Do you like cheese cake?*

In small amounts. It's too rich for me to enjoy in large quantities. 

*Why it is awesome to be gay.*

Being gay means I get to love my girlfriend, and I wouldn't trade that for anything.

*Have you come out yet?*

I fret about telling my two closest friends that I was dating another girl, but when I told them, they both told me it wasn't a big surprise. At one point in time I became very vocal about my support of gay marriage, and my dad threatened to send me to a foster home for my 'out of control behaviour.' A few weeks later my behaviour must have set him off, because he kicked me out of the house. It's been more than a year since that situation, however, and he's much more supportive. He often says things like "you're going to drive your boyfriend crazy someday. Or your girlfriend; it doesn't matter your preference." Someone at school spread a rumour that me and my best friend were dating, which isn't true, but it certainly did pull me out of the closet.

*Been bullied/harassed because of it?*

Yes. I had a friend who threatened to out me to my dad when I told her I was going to stop hanging out with her if she didn't stop shoplifting (obviously the genius of her plan was faulty, as I could just as easily rat her out for her shoplifting). I sometimes get calls from male classmates where they ask me unnecessary, perverted things, although that's dwindled down as the years go on, and I know their intentions aren't malicious. Very rarely I've gotten physically bullied, but it's happened. For the most part though things are not too shabby. XD


----------



## tiptaptoe

A quick thread search tells me that those of non-heterosexual but also non-homosexual orientations are welcome to post their answers to the OP's questions, so here goes:

*1. What are you?*
panromantic demisexual

*2. How'd you know?*
I didn't even start thinking about my orientation until the latter half of high school; prior to junior year I had always just sort of assumed I was heterosexual with a particularly low libido and/or particularly high prudishness (the few people I'd crushed on I couldn't imagine having sex or even making out with), and then I started feeling attractions to fictional people with my same biological sex (and at the time same gender), and by the end of high school I was quite sure I was not exactly arrow-straight. Didn't settle on the not-fully-sexual thing until quite a few years later, and around the same time my gender identity got all funky too, so it wasn't until just a few years ago that I really "knew" what my orientation was. And only within the last month have I had actual experience - courtesy of my current relationship - to confirm my guesswork-derived label.

*3. How old were you when you found out?*
Like I said, it was a progression of sorts so... 16 when I realized I wasn't straight, and 20 when I settled on a label that I felt comfortable with? And 23 when I "confirmed" the label, if we want to get really technical.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
OMG YES. 

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay queer*
Because being queer in both gender identity and sexual orientation brings so much special understanding to my relationship with my equally gender-and-orientation-queer boyfriend. 

*b) Have you come out yet?*
Yes to friends; only hinted at to family.

*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*
No, thankfully.

*d) Whatever else you can think of.*
For anyone who cares, my gender identity is neutrois, although I present as androgynous/fluid because humans are hardwired to see other humans as having a gender somewhere on the spectrum of male to female.


----------



## TemptedFate

*1. What are you?* A gay male.
*2. How'd you know?* I don't know, just did. Always have really. 
*3. How old were you when you found out?* Hmm when I actually really realized I was abut 11 or 12. 
*4. Do you like cheese cake?* I love cheesecake , especially the kind from the Cheesecake Factory.

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay?* I don't know, just is. I think it gives a bit more understanding to other minorities too. All in all, I am who I am and that's why it's awesome.
*b) Have you come out yet?* To multiple friends and one cousin. Also, I'm pretty sure the rest of my family sort of has a clue after one of them decided to search around on my computer a few years ago and tell everyone else what she found, and then the people she told probably told everyone else soo... I haven't officially "come out" to family, but I've been exposed lol. Luckily, my family has veered away from its religious past, so no real big problems there. Working my way up to the whole family and public thing (I will get there eventually). 
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* Hmm, I don't really act feminine, so not really. But once by my neighbor's father who sort of figured it out after he never saw me having a girlfriend or being interested in any girls. Then considering he's Muslim and very religious he told his daughter about how they had to "save me". So, as you can guess I avoid that guy to the best of my ability lol... Then, there's been a few indirect comments, but nothing meant as malicious really. I guess people have said stuff about me behind my back before, but they know not to say crap to my face because the gentle INFJ can have a very bad temper once you get me mad enough... 
*d) Whatever else you can think of.*
I have no clue lol.


----------



## Drewbie

@tiptaptoe
Hiiiiiiiiiii fellow non-binarily gendered person~
What pronouns do you use?


----------



## tiptaptoe

@Fitz Cabbage: I actually don't have a personal pronoun preference (if "it/its/itself" didn't have so many unavoidable negative connotations when used for humans, those would be my pronouns of choice), and will answer to whatever the other person finds most convenient to call me, which tends to correlate with what I'm presenting as. Since "presenting" isn't nearly as big of a thing online, if you ever need to refer to me in the 3rd person, feel free to use whatever pronouns you'd use for yourself. :3

/worstanswerever


----------



## Drewbie

@tiptaptoe
Not a bad answer at all, actually. I usually default to singular they if I don't know a person's pronouns but I always prefer to ask when I have the chance. If you dislike singular they for whatever reason I use new spivak for myself.


----------



## sorry_neither

*1. What are you?* Bisexual/pansexual/fluid/whatever female (...as in sex; I really don't grok "gender")
*2. How'd you know?* I guess I always knew? I don't know, I never had a big revelation about it. Seemed normal and sensible to me.
*3. How old were you when you found out?* Probably when I realized a lot of people have difficulty with the concept of not considering sex/gender to be the most important attribute in a mate. Which took a while, because I refused to believe people were serious about that.
*4. Do you like cheese cake?* I only had it once, but it was goo--wait, are we talking about the _other_ kind of cheesecake?

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay* It isn't. It just "is".
*b) Have you come out yet? * No. Not really "in," either; just about all my friends are bi(/whatever) to some degree or another, and we all kind of just knew about each other without really discussing it. (Until one amusing sleepover when we had to reassure a lesbian friend that no, we weren't afraid she was going to molest us.) I use neutral pronouns when talking about hypothetical future partners and am no longer self-conscious about openly commenting on women's attractiveness. If someone were to ask me outright, I'd tell them. If I had a girlfriend, I would just say, "hey, I have a girlfriend," because I don't have people in my life who would care much. I debate whether to flaunt the label, because I like being ambiguous and making people uncomfortable/confused, and am not interested in calling attention to my private business. I haven't had a girlfriend (or boyfriend) yet, and can't work up the interest to join any LGBT groups since I'm pretty sure I'd hate them, so I haven't found a pressing need to be "out" so far.
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* I think everyone thought I was a lesbian in high school? (Which amuses me, since I was very reserved, and the "straight" girls openly made out with each other...) But I always had someone trying to pick on me because I was a quiet weirdo.
*d) Whatever else you can think of.* I'm going to gay marry Alex Kingston, she just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Indigo Aria

Hey it's round number 2 for me, I think I finally have myself figured out :3

*1. What are you?* I am a Lezbean 

*2. How'd you know?* Well, it wasn't simple, that's for sure. Living as the wrong gender for 20 years didn't really help, either. I think all the dust has settled now. I have the very rare and fleeting straight crush, but girls are my thang, yo.

*3. How old were you when you found out?* Lolz, 21. I'm a late bloomer.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?* I like all types of cheescake. sometimes the photography, sometimes the food...all depends on the mood. Although I'm not gonna lie...it's almost always the cake.

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay?* Being gay is the least of my worries, lol

*b) Have you come out yet?* somewhat. I told my parents, but their in denial. I'm out to my best friend and she's totally awesome about it. And a couple random people at school. Just wait till this fall, though, mwahahaha.

*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* Yeah...by my dad. I kinda got made fun of for it really bad in school. funny thing was, they saw it before I did...

*d) Whatever else you can think of.* I'm late for school...oops.


----------



## MsCheshire

Clairière de Seigle said:


> *Come one, come all to the great GAY thread!*
> 
> This is where we shall discuss awesome stuff about being gay... I guess to make it so you have something to post... A questionnaire!
> 
> 1. What are you?
> 2. How'd you know?
> 3. How old were you when you found out?
> 4. Do you like cheese cake?
> 
> My answers:
> 
> 1. I'm gay. Girls are my thing, I've found.
> 2. I just kind of knew. Then I fell for a girl and it was kind of evident.
> 3. Fourteen
> 4. Yes
> 
> *Topics of the moment:*
> 
> a) Why it is awesome to be gay
> b) Have you come out yet?
> c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
> d) Whatever else you can think of. ​


1. Queer
2. What had happened was.....
3. 12
4. I don't trust anyone who doesn't love cheesecake.

A) Being gay/queer/dykish/straightish - all flavors of us are fabulous.
B) I'm 37 and ENTP type 8 - what do you think? 
C) I wish someone would. Really. I want them to.
D) Oh, oh and I'm single and prefer older butch daddy types...or younger cheerleader types....My next match will be right with the help of mbti, I'm sure of it. lol


----------



## pigeon

*1. What are you?* Gay male.
*2. How'd you know?* I like guys but not girls.
*3. How old were you when you found out?* Probably.... 14ish? Somewhere around there. I was attracted to guys before then, but it never really registered that I was gay until later.
*4. Do you like cheese cake?* How could anyone not?



Topics of the moment: 

*a) Why it is awesome to be gay?* I don't really think being gay in itself is "awesome;" but I find it pretty cool that I get to be apart of a minority in the midst of it's civil rights movement.
*b) Have you come out yet?* To everyone that matters (parents) as well as a couple others. Everyone else can either assume or just not know, doesn't matter to me.
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* Nope, which is pretty shocking since I live in a small town and go to a Catholic school. Only a couple of people actually know, the rest I guess just assume, but no one really seems to care.


----------



## Who

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Does anyone listen to any "queer" bands (that aren't Tegan & Sara, Melissa Ethridge, or Elton John since I already know about them)? Can you recommend some bands to me? I desperately need some new music.


2/3 of the members of Hüsker Dü were gay. Coincidentally, their only straight member wrote almost none of their songs. Darby Crash from the Germs pretty much invented hardcore punk even though his songs really were hit and miss.

On the classical side of things, John Cage and Leonard Bernstein were bisexual. Tchaikovsky was gay.

Lou Reed (main songwriter and singer/guitarist of Velvet Underground as well as a solo musician) is bi, as is David Bowie. Freddie Mercury from Queen is bi as well. Bradford Cox from Deerhunter and Jónsi from Sigur Rós are gay.

I probably know a few more but I don't really keep track of most of my favorite musicians' sexualities.


----------



## RayStormX

1. What are you? 
Straight


2. How'd you know? 
Popped a boner lookin at girls.

3. How old were you when you found out?
four.
4. Do you like cheese cake?
yea.



*Topics of the moment:* 

a) Why it is awesome to be gay 
You're gonna be in the history books someday.
b) Have you come out yet? 
As being straight? oh yeah. parents took it pretty well.
c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
people thought i was gay in middle school and high school and it's annoying as fuck. And even IF I was gay, why would it matter anyway. Gah, people piss me off.
d) Whatever else you can think of. 

GAY MARRIAGE. should be legalized.​


----------



## Tove

*1. What are you?
*Bi, pan, whatever you want to call it. I don't really define myself. I like people - girls and boys and everyone in between.
*
2. How'd you know?
*First hunch was probably when I turned five and started crushing on both Aladdin and Jasmine. I still can't decide which one I like better. It's just always been there.
*
3. How old were you when you found out?
*I came to terms with it when I was around 10 or 11 years old.
*
4. Do you like cheese cake?
*I would marry it if I could. We would have beautiful cheese cake babies and live in a candy cottage and go strolling in the park on Sundays.



I'm curious to know, how many of you have come out to your parents/family? How did you do it and what was it like? I've been pondering it for the longest time, but haven't worked up the courage to tell them yet. Kind of sad, considering most of my significant relationships have been with members of the same sex and I'm out to practically everyone else.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

This is where we shall discuss awesome stuff about being gay... I guess to make it so you have something to post... A questionnaire!

1. What are you? Gay.

2. How'd you know? Always "knew"...I thought for years that I could change it. I have dated men. I really cared about some of them and in some ways I regret it but I understand why I did it.

3. How old were you when you found out? About 14, for sure.

4. Do you like cheese cake? I don't even wanna look at anyone who doesn't like cheese cake.



My answers:

1. I'm gay. Girls are my thing, I've found. 
2. I just kind of knew. Then I fell for a girl and it was kind of evident. 
3. Fourteen
4. Yes

Topics of the moment: 

a) Why it is awesome to be gay? 

Meh. I've had my issues, just being resentful about the fact that we still make up an abysmally low percentage of the population and that I might never find a partner(who I am TRULY into). So I don't know. I find many of us are good at creating jingles 

b) Have you come out yet? 

No. Not really out of shame, I don't plan on staying where I am anyway and my family is just so crazy that I would prefer they didn't know. They would be accepting but there would be dramatics to deal with first.

c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? 

No. A few people told me they thought I was as a teenager but these were friends. I also look "straight" if that's what we have to call it.

d) Whatever else you can think of. 

O__________________________________________________________________________O


----------



## Collossus

1. What are you? 
​I'm a mostly gay person.
2. How'd you know? 
​I know what I want I guess :tongue:
3. How old were you when you found out?
​I was around 3 when I was touching my uncle's face just because I enjoyed a lot the feeling of unshaved beard.
4. Do you like cheese cake?
​Yes, but only with little sugar or none at all.

*Topics of the moment: 

a) Why it is awesome to be gay 
Nothing awesome about it, but it may feel you awesome if you accept it.
b) Have you come out yet? 
Not really.
c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
Not my case.
d) Whatever else you can think of. 
The gay world is not a very pleasing place to be for an INFJ. There should be more sensitive gay people *:bored:


----------



## MsCheshire

Tove said:


> I'm curious to know, how many of you have come out to your parents/family? How did you do it and what was it like? I've been pondering it for the longest time, but haven't worked up the courage to tell them yet. Kind of sad, considering most of my significant relationships have been with members of the same sex and I'm out to practically everyone else.



I never actually "came out."
I've always seen that is way of seeking some sort of permission or looking for approval. I don't need either. If someone doesn't pay my bills, I don't give two fucks what they think. I also make sure that I never find myself in the position where someone else is paying my bills. How I conduct myself, and carry myself, I've found, goes a long way in how the world perceives me. When I do anything, I tend to do it like I know exactly what I'm doing (even when I have no idea wtf I'm doing.) When I brought my ex girlfriend over to my grandparents house for dinner for the first time, I introduced her as my girlfriend. My grandparents are just like most grandparents. They're grandparent-ey. Judgemental, depression era adults, with really strange superstitions, 1950s dynamics, prejudiced and rather un-enlightened. I <3 their little faces though. They looked at me, then they looked at her and then they looked back at me. I looked them right back in the eye. And gave them "It is what it is" look. If people don't sense fear or that it's somehow open for discussion - they tend to leave it alone. I don't care what other people think in general and I don't care what they "feel" about my life specifically. I wasn't put on this earth to please them.


----------



## twoofthree

1. What are you? 
*Bisexual

* 2. How'd you know?
*I fell for a woman.
* 
3. How old were you when you found out?
*early-twenties*

4. Do you like cheese cake?
*Yeah. but some toppings put me off.
*
Topics of the moment: 

a) Why it is awesome to be gay 
*It's awesome to be yourself. . . whoever that may be.

* b) Have you come out yet? 
*In some circles, yes. In others, no.
*
c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
*No
*
d) Whatever else you can think of.
Erm. . .


----------



## killerB

Anyone have any comments on North Carolina? I have gay and straight friends both whom live there and are very unhappy at the law that passed. It makes me sad that it happened, but on a lighter note..........

You can still marry your first cousin, as long as they are not gay!


----------



## blackpeppergeneral

*1. What are you?
*I have a preference for men, but have found that I find women to be incidentally attractive. Bisexual if you will, though that is not exactly accurate either.

*2. How'd you know?*
An online friend and I spoke honestly about our tendencies. I was able to truly accept it around this time in my life.

*3. How old were you when you found out?*
I knew and accepted this at twenty one years old.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
If cheese cake is not a metaphor of any sort...
I'm partial on sweet things, but do enjoy cheese cake.

My country allows gay marriage, though it is hard to accept for some, it is a good change for our country.


----------



## goastfarmer

*1. What are you?* 
Pansexual (since I feel like saying bisexual is not quite as inclusive as it implies)

*2. How'd you know?*
Well, I have always known I was attracted to guys. The heteronormative society I grew up in helped to emphasize this. I didn't know I was attracted to girls as well until I fell in love with one and had to sort those feelings out. (Though after introspective retrospective, I had been turned on before by girl-on-girl action but I had never enjoyed the typical female beauty so I overlooked it at first with a psychoanalytical perspective to affirm my ostensible heterosexuality such as I appreciated the "aesthetic pleasure" of some girls.) I knew I was pansexual when a FtM transgender guest lectured in an Anthropology class, informed me of the nature of transpeople and showed me some really hot pictures of other FtM (and one hot MtF picture).

*3. How old were you when you found out?*
My conscious mind has always assumed I was attracted to men. My first conscious thought of another girl being hot was in middle school though I didn't fall in love and recognize my attraction to girls until I was 18/19. (I fell in love at 18, but I worked out my love when I was 19.) A few months later, I realized i was panseuxal.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
Hell yes.


----------



## The Wanderer

1.What are you? 
Possibly Bisexual

2. How'd you know?
I only dated guys in the past, but during high school I realized that I was also attracted to girls. Really, really attracted to girls. As of yet I have never been in a relationship with another woman but my attraction to women has never went away since then. I subsequently had a few crushes on girls and I wouldn't mind being in a relationship with a girl, so I’m certain that I'm at least not straight.

3. How old were you when you found out?
I entertained the idea when I was 17. I recently started to come to terms with my bisexuality when I was 21.

4. Do you like cheese cake?
Is that a euphemism? if not, hell yeah. It's a lot of sweet, cheesy deliciousness made for the bliss.


----------



## Kabosu

1. What are you? I'm bi and demi.
2. How'd you know? When I was very young, there was a guy that kind of turned me on.
3. How old were you when you found out? 11. Didn't have firsthand experience until 20, and had times where I was curious and others where I sort of forgot the fact (!!).
4. Do you like cheese cake? It's ok.
a) Why it is awesome to be gay
Being bi isn't something I'm proud or ashamed to be. It just is.
b) Have you come out yet? 
No. I wish I had long ago. I always feel an emotional tension when I'm getting to it! But it's the only way for others to truly know a person is bi.
c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? 
It wasn't even mentioned until my 20s. I feel like people get speculative/nitpicky with me and I do not like that at all.
d) Whatever else you can think of. 
Chuck Norris.​


----------



## segway92

1. What are you? Lesbian
2. How'd you know? Never been attracted to guys like I am women
3. How old were you when you found out? 7
4. Do you like cheese cake? Yes but only certain kinds

My answers:​

*Topics of the moment: 

a) Why it is awesome to be gay ? Because it made me a stronger person and idk I just like it.
b) Have you come out yet? Yes I'm out to my family but not to the public. Like if someone asks I tell them I like girls ut if you don't ask I don't tell. I keep my personal life personal
c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? Not really I did in middle school for like a minute by this one girl but she ended up being bi and liking me. And in high school everyone knew I was with my girlfriend at the time and everyone thought we were cute, guys got jealous though when we would decline to have a threesome. 
d) I think it was easy for me to be out because in high school we had a ton of bi and gay people pretty accepting school surprisingly since I live in a small town in Kentucky well I did I moved to the big city lol for college*


----------



## segway92

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Does anyone listen to any "queer" bands (that aren't Tegan & Sara, Melissa Ethridge, or Elton John since I already know about them)? Can you recommend some bands to me? I desperately need some new music.


the Cliks and Swan island


----------



## NingenExp

1. What are you?*I'm gay *​2. How'd you know?*Since I remember I have found men totally sexually attractive and I always felt it pretty natural. Fortunately, I didn't felt stigmatized because of it and I guess that the main reason was because I never received the message that being gay was wrong. Certainly I received the message that boys like girls and for almost 16-18 years I "pretended" to be straight and I sort of believed it, but, to be honest, I really didn't need it (people cannot link the concept of sexuality with me, I guess xD). I have no regrets because, in fact, I never denied being gay; luckily, it was and still is quite unnoticeable (I appreciate secrecy, even if I am self-revealing in many other aspects of my life) When I was in highschool, I admitted to some friends that I was bisexual, because one part of me was still attached to that belief, so I could maybe be biromantic, but definitely homosexual.*​ 3. How old were you when you found out?*I remember watching some shirtless men stripping in TV  at a pretty young age, between 8 and 10 years old probably **... *:blushed:
*(what kind of show I was watching? I have no idea!)*​ 4. Do you like cheese cake?*Sometimes, too cheesy ones or too creamy ones are mmm not my exact delight. Sometimes I'm not fond of cakes in general.*​ a) Why it is awesome to be gay*It is awesome to be yourself*​ b) Have you come out yet? *Yes, to my parents and sisters, to the most important friends and to some other acquaintances (and to some strangers too)*​ c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?*Never, thanks (God?)*​ d) Whatever else you can think of.*I'm still wondering what kind of show I was watching that day... *​


----------



## ToiletWater13

*1. What are you?* A human being. 
...oh, you meant in terms of sexuality? 
Female, lesbian. I usually go with the term 'gay,' but in terms of "LGBTQ," I think gay is supposed to be applied to men (hence why L and G are separate in the sequence). 

*2. How'd you know?* How did I not?
Okay, it's a fair question. I'm attracted to girls in a way I'm not attracted to guys. I discovered it for absolutely certain after I dated a girl long-distance.

3.* How old were you when you found out?* This is an abstract question. I would have known by the time I was 10 if my mom hadn't been so insistent on telling me it literally wasn't possible for me to like girls. I was about 12 when I started questioning, 16 when I discovered it for certain and came out, and about 17 when I accepted it.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?* Sure.


*a) Why it is awesome to be gay.* I don't think it's more or less awesome than being straight or bisexual. 

*b) Have you come out yet?* The important people in my life either know, or will know when I decide they're important/accepting enough for me to tell them. I use my sexuality as a gauge with people; if I don't think they could accept me with it, I won't try to get close to them- because I'm not going to go through the drama later when I refuse to change to fit their idea of who I "should" be. 


*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* I tortured myself worse than any other human being could have. The worst I've gotten from other people is the "But you can't possibly know until you've tried being with a man!" and that's usually from straight women who, I guess, find me entirely foreign. My dad bugs me about it and tries to insist that God will make me straight. I disagree  


*d) Whatever else you can think of*. It's 2:30am and I haven't been to sleep. You don't want to know what else I'm thinking of XD


----------



## basementbugs

_*1. What are you?*_ 
Bi-romantic grey-a. (Definition of grey-a here. For many years, I identified as just asexual... but I'm not sure that's completely accurate anymore. Nonethless, I still feel I relate to a lot of asexuality and am not a very sexual person at all. Grey-a works pretty well then.)
_*
2. How'd you know?*_ 
As far as the asexual/grey-a part... er, I guess I just noticed that I didn't seem to have nearly the level of interest that most people did in sex. As for the bi part... well, I've had enough crushes on both guys and girls for it to be pretty obvious, haha. I've been in love with one guy (now my husband) and one girl (a good friend of mine... who I used to think was my 'soulmate' or something kind of corny like that).

_*3. How old were you when you found out?
*_Eh, not really sure what counts as "finding out". I guess I'd had some crushes on other girls even as far back as being a little kid, but I'm not sure that really counts, as they weren't of a romantic nature. Only when I realised I was in love with my friend in a more-than-platonic-friends sort of way, when I used to fantasise about kissing her and sharing romantic moments, did I really feel certain that I wasn't just straight. Since then, I've been more aware of that side of me than I ever was before.
*
4. Do you like cheese cake?
*Sure! Does anyone really NOT like cheesecake?!*

a) Why it is awesome to be gay?* 
Er... is it? I mean, I'm happy with who I am and wouldn't change it, but I don't really think of it as being any more awesome than any other orientation.

_*b) Have you come out yet?*_ 
My husband knows I'm bi and I'm very open about it with people on forums and such, but I haven't really come out as anything to anyone in real life. Well, my mum knows that my husband and I met on the forums at asexuality.org (AVEN), but other than that... I guess everyone assumes I'm just heterosexual. Being married to a guy would indicate to most people that I'm hetero, and the fact that I don't feel the need to broadcast my sex life to anyone means that there's really no way anyone would know that I identify as somewhere in the asexual realm of things. I don't really feel a need to tell anyone about that part, as it's none of their business whether I have sex/want sex/like sex/etc., but I do wish I was able to be more open about being bi. Not that there's anything stopping me, but it sort of feels like there's not much point in coming out, given that I'm married now. I still sort of want to, though...

_*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it? *_
I haven't actually truly been bullied/harassed because of it, no... but I was teased mercilessly by a couple popular bitchy girls when I was about 13-14 for being a lesbian. The thing was, I in no way identified as such at the time and had only had a couple crushes on anyone at that point, both of which had been on guys -- but I wasn't open about my crushes, preferring to keep such things completely to myself, and I essentially had no interest in dating anyone at all, so they decided to assume that I was a lesbian and make fun of me for it. I guess my general lack of interest was probably an early indicator of some of the asexuality stuff, but there was absolutely nothing to point to my being a lesbian. Apparently in the minds of these girls, having no interest in dating meant someone was gay. *sigh*

I often wonder if that experience with being teased made me more hesitant (in later years) to acknowledge that I was into girls as well. In the school I went to, being gay was considered a bad thing and something to make fun of a person for (unfortunately). Maybe that got drilled into my subconscious, because for the longest time, I didn't even really entertain the possibility that I could fall for other females romantically...
_*
d) Whatever else you can think of. *_
Hrmm. Not much at the moment, really!​


----------



## Indigo Aria

Wait...I think I got it right this time...

Do I have to submit my resignation to this thread if I'm a heteroromantic demisexual transgirl but still a huge LGBT ally?


----------



## Kylie

1. What are you? I identify as Bisexual at the moment, but after more experience, I don't know where I will end up.  
2. How'd you know? Women are very attractive, they always have been. Boy's have been the same, but I've noticed this year that I started to have feelings for some girls, then I kind of started to question. Obviously it made sense that I was bi, but who knows, I could end up being totally gay. It all has to do with time and my future preferences. 
3. How old were you when you found out? Well, it was kind of lingering around me for awhile, even in younger ages. More 8-ish I would say, when I really started to look at women. 
4. Do you like cheese cake? Very much so! ​


*Topics of the moment: 

a) Why it is awesome to be gay 
Its nice to feel a sense of community, and it just opens the horizons. 
b) Have you come out yet? 
To a few people, I have an order in which I'm going to do so, so it all depends on when I see each person. 
c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
Not yet, I don't think I will be. 
d) Whatever else you can think of. 
TheBeaverBunch. Look em' up on YouTube, I love them, especially Jess. ^-^
*


----------



## voicetrocity

*1. What are you?* Genderfluid Lesbian. 
*2. How'd you know?* How do you think one knows their sexuality?
*3. How old were you when you found out?* I don't ever recall not knowing I was attracted to women. It's only within the last month that I've started honestly accepting my sexuality, though. 
*4. Do you like cheese cake?* Only if it's the cream cheese kind. 


*a) Why it is awesome to be gay* Love and self acceptance are the two most wonderful things that can happen to a person.
*b) Have you come out yet?* Indeed.
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* Nope. 
*d) Whatever else you can think of.* I'd like to see some more discussion on here. Of course-the one who suggests that has nothing to contribute. :-/​


----------



## BadKitty

*1. What are you?* Bisexual
*2. How'd you know?* I was sexually attracted to women as well as men and found I enjoyed physical affection from both
*3. How old were you when you found out?* Hmm, I had some kind inkling at the age of 10 or 11 and then admitted it to myself at 16
*4. Do you like cheese cake?* On occasion


*a) Why it is awesome to be gay* I don't know. But I think it's kind of awesome being bi, because it means there are more options!
*b) Have you come out yet?* Yes
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* Yes. Was bullied briefly in high school by a guy. Was bullied in college by girls for not being lesbian "enough".
*d) Whatever else you can think of.* Cheez-Its are better than Cheese Nips


----------



## Shinji Mimura

This thread is gay


----------



## Madam

*1. What are you?* lesbian
*2. How'd you know? *my brain tells me these things
*3. How old were you when you found out? *actually, no idea. somewhere between 13 to 17. I liked girls quite early but I didn't pay any attention to that, didn't try to label myself etc.
*4. Do you like cheese cake? *never tried it but it doesn't sound tasty at all.

*Topics of the moment: 

a) Why it is awesome to be gay? *because I get to kiss girls?
*b) Have you come out yet?* to many people yes, but not family
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* no, I was not out during school
*d) Whatever else you can think of.* come watch Death Note with me, right now!


----------



## Kito

Shinji Mimura said:


> This thread is gay


----------



## Kito

I'm starting to wonder if I'm happy with a closeted life... I've been happily sailing the single-and-happy ship for my whole life, but I think I've realized that's because a life of romance isn't as readily available to homosexuals.

I couldn't come out now, my school reacted very badly to the last person who did so. I have two more years in that place and then I'll be off to uni. I've been researching which ones are LGBT friendly and such, luckily the one I had in mind seems to be quite accepting. I can't help but wonder if my life would be more exciting if romance and sex were involved, things which I've previously brushed off as unnecessary. I don't wanna wait two years for that. I don't wanna sound desperate either. I'm just terrified of becoming old, nevermind a virgin at the same time. Sigh.


----------



## Lesley Drakken

*1. What are you?* Asexual Biromantic. I'm afraid of intimacy but I have romantic interest in either gender.
*
2. How'd you know? *I first knew I was ace once myself and everyone around me went through puberty, and I didn't go through the same sexual maturity they did.
*
3. How old were you when you found out? *I realized I was ace at about 14, and biromantic last year when I ended up having a crush on a female friend.

*4. Do you like cheese cake? *Yeeesss. I wish I got some more then once a year. >=

*a) Why it is awesome to be ace? *I was the only bachelorette in my group for ages, which is actually pretty amusing.
*b) Have you come out yet?* Only to friends online.
*c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?* No, because not many people know.
*d) Whatever else you can think of *I've always been a big advocate of LGBTQ rights because I firmly believe in the rights of each person to live how they want provided they aren't hurting anyone.​


----------



## AphroditeGoneAwry

Why limit yourselves, People? 

Just be sexual with whomever you fall in love with! 

Why label it, define it, and conscribe it so?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

AphroditeGoneAwry said:


> Why limit yourselves, People?
> Just be sexual with whomever you fall in love with!
> Why label it, define it, and conscribe it so?


HA! if only it were that easy
that works until you come onto a homophobic guy and get ostracized, beat up or lynched. :dry:


----------



## Lesley Drakken

Swordsman of Mana said:


> HA! if only it were that easy
> that works until you come onto a homophobic guy and get ostracized, beat up or lynched. :dry:


My thoughts exactly. Like a lot of things that would only work in a perfect world.


----------



## AphroditeGoneAwry

My point is that I find it nearly as offensive as homophobia when GBLTs (does that come with bacon?) have such a need and desire to label themselves such.

I think the NEED to label is just juvenile acceptance. Like shouting, "Hey, I really AM somebody valuable." And, hey, if that's where you're at, great. 

But the ideal is to not need labels for something so labile as human orientations. For as soon as we label ourselves, we might find that we change somewhat...


----------



## nakkinaama

Its a weird thing that everyone homosexual is labeled gay. With the labels all considered bad and good sides are shamelessly put on the shoulders of an individual that simply loves differently to the heterosexual. Im glad Ive realized this in the early age of fourteen. Its also weird that gay is a cussword. Why is it a cussword? Because of the "ugly" meaning behind it, homosexual. And Lady Gaga is possibly making this worse, just saying. So I dont use the word "gay" anymore.

People obviously feel safe when they are under a label. But sometimes they dont consider it harmful, what it does to you. I agree with the post above. Its like theyre stopping themselves from being who they really are, stopping themselves from getting educated! I cant see anything positive about labels...


----------



## Lesley Drakken

Convicted said:


> Its a weird thing that everyone homosexual is labeled gay. With the labels all considered bad and good sides are shamelessly put on the shoulders of an individual that simply loves differently to the heterosexual. Im glad Ive realized this in the early age of fourteen. Its also weird that gay is a cussword. Why is it a cussword? Because of the "ugly" meaning behind it, homosexual. And Lady Gaga is possibly making this worse, just saying. So I dont use the word "gay" anymore.


See, it's odd considering that I write, but in my opinion words don't mean anything except what people want them to mean. After all, gay used to mean happy, didn't it? Green used to be just a color. Tyrant used to mean anarchist. It's all about perspective, so I've learned not to take it so hard. People can call me what they want, but I'm the only one who can decide what those labels really mean.


----------



## Madam

AphroditeGoneAwry said:


> My point is that I find it nearly as offensive as homophobia when GBLTs (does that come with bacon?) have such a need and desire to label themselves such.


GLBT? Because straight people never say that they are straight and only interested in the opposite gender?


----------



## goastfarmer

Madam said:


> GLBT? Because straight people never say that they are straight and only interested in the opposite gender?


Actually, straight people do rarely tell you about their sexuality. @AphroditeGoneAwry has a point. It would be nice not to label my interests like straight people do. In an ideal world, people should be able to walk into a room flirt with whomever they like, and then be rejected or accepted. Yes, I said people should be rejected because even straight people reject straight people. So it would be nice, if I could flirt with a girl but she would then turn me down like a less than appealing guy rather than flipping shit on me.


----------



## killerB

Like it or not, we are all born into a world that requires lables. Far beyond straight or LGBT. We are first introduced to them with 'It's a boy/girl' Look at all the hype and trauma in the public when that one Canadian couple named their child Storm and did not give out the childs gender lable! Then you have the child, teen, young adult, middle adult, and older adult as we age. These also are lables. People also gain certain things with their lables. Senior discounts for instance at a certian age when you are a 'Senior Citizen' . What about the "War Vet" ? They survived the war, and fought for their country, their lable is worn with pride! To take that lable from them is to strip them of what they gained and fought for. The same is with the LGBT culture. People lable to make sense of things, to qualify and quantify things. So others will know what to expect. There are certian expectations with each lable we are given, or take. 

I think most LGBT people are proud of their lables. We created our own culture, at least the older generations did. Part of this was finding out you were gay, owning a lable, and finding your group in the gay community who could support you in who you were. This was the coming out process. The younger generation has not had to fight like we did, and therefore seem to find lables unneeded, and silly. They don't have the Butch, who felt out of touch with not only guys, but with feminine lesbians. They needed to identify to find support for their female masculinity. Someone who loves feminine women as they did. Same with us Femmes, I wear makeup. I love to shop, and I love women. To find someone who understands this and supports me as a woman loving woman, is priceless. My straight friends don't get it when I say how a Butch woman makes me hot, because they are like "why not date a guy if you like a guy looking woman?" or they ask "why do some women want to look like guys?" Other self identified Femmes will, and they will support me.

Straight people don't have to announce they are straight, they do it daily by their actions in life. Heterosexuals proclaim they are straight by talking about their boyfirends if they are girls, and girlfriends if they are guys. When they whistle at the oposite sex or make comments on the opposite sex, they are proclaiming they are straight. When they have pictures of their opposite sex partners they make it clear they are in fact, straight. We can still be fired in most places for being gay so we don't have pictures, or talk about our boyfriends and girlfriends, we don't dare make a comment on the same sex. Yes, we should not have to be afraid to lose our jobs, or of being bashed or of not having people treat us fairly because of who we love. Until the time comes that we are equal and accepted, I believe lables will continue to be needed in the LGBT community.


----------



## Drewbie

@killerB
*applauds*
You've said it far better than I could.


----------



## Sonny

AphroditeGoneAwry said:


> Why limit yourselves, People?
> 
> Just be sexual with whomever you fall in love with!
> 
> Why label it, define it, and conscribe it so?


Labels don't limit me, they describe my inbuilt limitations for ease of reference. If I don't use the term gay to describe my sexuality everyone around me will consider me to fit the default heterosexual model, it's easier this way, not to mention accurate, not everyone is fluid in their sexuality.



AphroditeGoneAwry said:


> My point is that I find it nearly as offensive as homophobia when GBLTs (does that come with bacon?) have such a need and desire to label themselves such.


You find an individual saying they're LGBT nearly as offensive as another hating them because they're gay? 

Maybe you could rephrase that in a less absurd way.


----------



## AphroditeGoneAwry

You Guys. There is no default heterosexual model though. Do you really see someone in a hetero relationship and think they are straight? I almost never do. You know what goes through my head? I wonder what kind of porn that guy wacks off to...I bet it's gay porn with young men. *etc* I never assume a girl is straight either, because I've known so many girls (esp younger generations) who are very open to being with their own gender. 

And, yeah, I know, KillerB, that GBLTs are proud of their label and like to flaunt it. I get that, and I can see how it created a necessary support network, especially for the past when GBLTs were more persecuted, ridiculed, etc., but it sort of feels exclusionary to me, and makes me wonder if it really doesn't do GBLTs a disservice in the end. Why? Because, like hetero labels, it's really not all that accurate, is it? Why would someone breaking free of labels want to land right back in one? If you need a label, maybe it's because you are just coming out, or lack support. I'd think as one gets stronger in their sexuality, they would prefer to not have to define it for everyone else. 

Boys and girls are called boys and girls because of their sex organs. Boys and girls are different, and it's not just due to societal influences. To 'label' someone boy or girl is natural and normal. But perhaps there will come a day when we will come up with some better pronouns and even the boy/girl designation will be too constraining...


----------



## Dylio

Obama won <3 enjoy being able to get married, my fellow Queers!


----------



## hauntology

1.) Genderqueer is the term, I suppose. I'm not picky about the gender of the people I date either.
2.) When I got my period, I realized I didn't want to be boxed in by guy or girl, I want to be me.
3.) Sometime in early high school
4.) Delicious!

a.) I get to be a part of a generally friendly, accepting community who look our for me!
b.)not to my family yet, their kinda conservative. (Read: really!) Friends and others, yeah!
c.) Oh yes. I chose to take on an androgynous appearance, so I couldn't get girl roles in many plays, and I got cut with a ruler by some stupid) immature kid in 10th grade...
D.) Stay freaky, my friends!


----------



## Aquarian

Dylio said:


> Obama won <3 enjoy being able to get married, my fellow Queers!


*waves at everyone from the Seattle, WA area*

And: I'm so glad President Obama has a second term! I really really like him, and have since the 2008 primaries.


----------



## goastfarmer

Dylio said:


> Obama won <3 enjoy being able to get married, my fellow Queers!


I believe Washington, Maine, and Maryland legalized marriage for all this election? That's phenomenal. I also heard because of a new strong Democratic presence in Colorado, that they will probably pass a civil union legislation within a few months. That's cool, but I am curious as to why it can't be marriage. 

In Minnesota, a ballot to put man-woman marriage in the constitution and forbid all else was voted down. That's good, but need an actual same-sex marriage vote.


----------



## voicetrocity

Dylio said:


> Obama won <3 enjoy being able to get married, my fellow Queers!


We'll see what happens. Unfortunately, there are constitutional amendments in some states banning any recognition of same sex couples. I really, really hope the supreme court gets all up in this issue next year. Domestic partnerships aren't even recognized in my state.


----------



## hulia

1. What are you? Tricky question because I'm still not exactly sure. Even though I've had sex and I did enjoy it, I'd consider myself demisexual. I love women though. And men. So, like a biromantic-demisexual. But that's kind of complicated, so I'll leave it at, "I'll sleep with you when close feelings start kicking in."

2. How'd you know? I don't really know. I found myself attracted to girls when I was in middle school and it evolved from that. I learned about the asexual/demisexual thing from the internet and it fit me perfectly.

3. How old were you when you found out?
12-13.

4. Do you like cheese cake?
It's okay.


a) Why it is awesome to be gay
Girls are cute. I love the variety.

b) Have you come out yet?
My mum knows that I like girls, I think my dad is hinting onto it but I'm not really sure. The rest of my family doesn't. My friends all know, and a decent portion of them are queer, too.

c) Been bullied/harassed because of it?
No, fortunately.

d) Whatever else you can think of.
I don't know! I suppose I'd like to add that people need to stop calling out others' sexuality based on what they've observed only. Or even call out on anyone's sexuality at all. That's like seeing your friend with a $20 only and assuming that they don't have money in the bank. (That was a bad example.)


----------



## surgery

*1. What are you? *
Gay

*2. How'd you know? *
At this point, I am only sexually and emotionally attracted to men; I want it to stay that way.

*3. How old were you when you found out?*
I remember having crushes on other boys as young as 6. I don't think that I have been "gay" my whole life because, before, say, the age of 10, I don't think I had sexual thoughts; I don't think children should be assigned sexualities. In truth, though, I had crushes on both boys and girls, although I never told other people about liking boys; all of these were mostly innocent crushes, especially the ones on girls. To be honest, I only liked most of them because they reminded me of my favorite cartoon characters. But, physically, I think I have always preferred boys even when I was a child; they just look better.

After about age 13, I lost all interest interest in females.

I do remember taking offense to the word "gay" as an insult from a very early age; I never felt that it was shameful or that there was something wrong with me.

*4. Do you like cheese cake?*
Only in small doses.


----------



## moonpixie

I'm gay but I'm not out yet. My best friend knows and a few other friends know, but that's it. I know my parents aren't judgmental and they are accepting of the LGBT community, so I think they would be supportive of me. There's just that trickle of doubt in the back of my mind saying, "What if?"

I really hope that I can overcome this soon and tell them. I just hate conflict.


----------



## Aquarian

moonpixie said:


> I'm gay but I'm not out yet. My best friend knows and a few other friends know, but that's it. I know my parents aren't judgmental and they are accepting of the LGBT community, so I think they would be supportive of me. There's just that trickle of doubt in the back of my mind saying, "What if?"
> 
> I really hope that I can overcome this soon and tell them. I just hate conflict.


{{{{hugs}}}} re: coming out. Do what is best for you.


----------



## Sino425

I'm not gay but gay guys are nonetheless attracted to me. I did an experiment where I broadcasted myself (just my face) on Chaturbate.com and had 175 viewers (highest for a male on the site) within 5 minutes, and 90% were gay guys. I am always surprised that so many people find me attractive (girls too) as I don't have much luck in real life (probably b/c I have mild aspergers).


----------



## Vexed

Sino425 said:


> I'm not gay but gay guys are nonetheless attracted to me. I did an experiment where I broadcasted myself (just my face) on Chaturbate.com and had 175 viewers (highest for a male on the site) within 5 minutes, and 90% were gay guys. I am always surprised that so many people find me attractive (girls too) as I don't have much luck in real life (probably b/c I have mild aspergers).


I'm interested in seeing how you look now.


----------



## NatalyKing

_1. What are you? 
_I consider myself a lesbian, even though I am emotional attracted to both genders and only sexually attracted to women.

_2. How'd you know? 
_It was just like a certainty, when I finally accepted it I felt a rush of self-knowledge.

_3. How old were you when you found out?
_18

_4. Do you like cheese cake?
I like everything with cheese on it ._


----------



## lucash

1. What are you? I'm bisexual.
2. How'd you know? I started to see that I had an attraction to other guys in my grade going into high school.
3. How old were you when you found out? I was probably 12.
4. Do you like cheese cake? I love cheesecake!


----------



## Sara Torailles

1) I'm pansexual. I like people from all parts of the gender spectrum. I'm also not cisgender. (I don't know what the fuck I am, but I've been unhappy about my body because it's starting to look like a man's body. Right now, I'm thinking I need to do damage control.)

2) Well, I've known to some extent the whole time. People's gender really didn't stop me from ever wanting to be attracted to them. I've thought my male friends are cute, my female friends are cute, and my genderqueer friends are cute. However, I've stopped denying about a year ago. I let myself be bisexual, and more recently, I've let myself be pansexual.

3) A year ago, I was 20 years old, and I found out by being drunk and telling a bi friend of mine that I liked penis AND vagina, and she was like, "dude, you're bi". 

...

That made a lot of sense.

4)









[HR][/HR]

a) You can walk into a locker room and instantly see naked people that appeal to your tastes. (Or is that just me?)

b) To some extent. I don't like to use the word pansexual to people who aren't familiar with LGBT terms, even though it's more accurate since people know what bi means, and it's hard to explain pansexuality.

c) I was called a ****** a few times, but I don't think it was an assault on my sexuality. I didn't appreciate the term at the time, since that guy was probably homophobic as shit, now that I look back on it.

d)


----------



## Devrim

Don't we already have this exact thread?
Or am I just being silly here!


----------

